# Index of Sample NPCs (Please Help)



## Ogrork the Mighty (Sep 22, 2006)

I was wondering if there's any interest out there in compiling a master list of all the different sample NPCs found in the official WotC books? Specifically, I was thinking along the lines of Name, Race, Class/Prestige Class, Level, Alignment, Page #. The point would be a master list of pre-generated NPCs all statted and ready to go.

So, for example, I've done _Frostburn_ (simply b/c I have it on hand) below:

*Frostburn*
CR 11; Thuu Verrek, halfling, monk 6/cloud anchorite 5, LN, Frostburn p. 55
CR 7; Ballarak Shardcraver, dwarf, psion (kineticist) 5/cryokineticist 2, LN, Frostburn p. 56
CR 13; Naush, frost giant, disciple of Thrym 4, CE, Frostburn p. 58
CR 15; Kurnayata, elf, wizard 5/frost mage 10, N, Frostburn p. 60
CR 11; Korrek Neversleep, half-orc, barbarian 6/frostrager 5, CN, Frostburn p. 62
CR 9; Tharakus, human, paladin 6/knight of the iron glacier 3, LG, Frostburn p. 64
CR 11; Gruth, neanderthal, barbarian 8/primeval 3, CN, Frostburn p. 67
CR 19; Skycornice, uldra, cleric 9/rimefire witch 10, NG, Frostburn p. 69
CR 8; Sarxen, gnome, bard 5/stormsinger 3, CN, Frostburn p. 71
CR 17; Chesko Vaul, human, cleric 7/winterhaunt of Iborighu 10, NE, Frostburn p. 74

What do ya think? If everyone chips in, it shouldn't take long at all!


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Sep 23, 2006)

*Complete Adventurer*
CR 8; Kozakh, half-orc, barbarian 5/apelord 3, CN, Complete Adventurer p. 25
CR 7; Leena of the Mean Streets, human, ranger 5/beastmaster 2, NG, Complete Adventurer p. 27
CR 8; Ulfur, half-orc, scout 4/fighter 1/bloodhound 3, N, Complete Adventurer p. 30
CR 14; Vadamar Lyrr, elf, wizard 5/rogue 2/daggerspell mage 7, NG, Complete Adventurer p. 33
CR 10; Zaadi Akanthas, human, druid 5/rogue 1/daggerspell shaper 4, CN, Complete Adventurer p. 38
CR 9; Captain Daniel “the Daft” Simone, human bard 3/fighter 2/honorable dread pirate 4, CG, Complete Adventurer p. 41
CR 10; Morzul Darkhunter, dwarf, rogue 7/dungeon delver 3, NG, Complete Adventurer p. 44
CR 14; Brieta Oestrow, gnome, bard 10/exemplar 4, CG, Complete Adventurer p. 46
CR 12; Tyrea Neylis, half-elf, rogue 2/bard 4/druid 4/Fochlucan lyricist 2, NG, Complete Adventurer p. 48
CR 9; Qeng Yi, human, rogue 2/fighter 4/ghost-faced killer 3, NE, Complete Adventurer p. 53
CR 9; Egeth Darkhunter Kolae-Gileana, goliath, ranger 5/highland stalker 3, CN, Complete Adventurer p. 55
CR 7; Pinker Bachin, gnome, wizard 5/maester 2, LN, Complete Adventurer p. 57
CR 7; Galatea, elf, druid 5/master of many forms 2, CN, Complete Adventurer p. 60
CR 10; Karsta Longfist, half-orc, monk 7/nightsong enforcer 3, LN, Complete Adventurer p. 62
CR 10; Raelia Jaessin, elf, rogue 7/nightsong infiltrator 3, LN, Complete Adventurer p. 65
CR 10; Oviff Forigril, dwarf, cleric 7/ollam 3, LG, Complete Adventurer p. 67
CR 8; Kalva, human, rogue 2/paladin 4/shadowbane inquisitor 2, LG, Complete Adventurer p. 70
CR 8; Farsi, human, rogue 3/cleric 2/shadowbane stalker 3, LG, Complete Adventurer p. 73
CR 10; Mysk, human, rogue 1/psion (seer) 6/shadowmind 3, N, Complete Adventurer p. 76
CR 8; Gilifar, half-elf, rogue 5/spymaster 3, N, Complete Adventurer p. 78
CR 9; Barsh “the Red” Merryweather, halfing, fighter 3/rogue 3/streetfighter 3, CN, Complete Adventurer p. 80
CR 9; Dweotia Keenaxe, dwarf, fighter 6/tempest 3, CG, Complete Adventurer p. 82
CR 9; Diana, halfling, rogue 5/thief-acrobat 4, N, Complete Adventurer p. 84
CR 10; Beasley “the Nightstalker” Bigums, halfling, rogue 3/fighter 2/vigilante 5, LN, Complete Adventurer p. 88
CR 10; Master Flutist Tevaldo Mordani, gnome, bard 7/virtuoso 3, CG, Complete Adventurer p. 92
CR 9; Joran Vhask, human, ranger 6/wild plains outrider 3, NG, Complete Adventurer p. 94


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Sep 23, 2006)

No interest?


----------



## Pat (Sep 23, 2006)

A master list sorted by CR could be useful. Add CR as the first item on the line, and all it takes is a bunch of cut & pastes and a sort function to compile a master list from all the partial lists. The book name would also have to be added before the page number. Here's Races of Stone:

CR 13: Akala Fishstringer Kulie-Kamana, goliath barbarian 12, CG (Races of Stone, p. 76)
CR 10: Thuliana Skywatcher Avaelakumatha, goliath druid 9, NG (Races of Stone, p. 77)
CR 9: Kothi Silentbear Vathakanama, goliath ranger 8, CN (Races of Stone, p. 78)
CR 12: Ulia Dawnsinger Vathakanama, goliath rogue 3/bard 3/dawncaller 5, CN (Races of Stone, p. 79)
CR 7: Ethavio Flamespeaker Anakathami, goliath transmuter 6, LN (Races of Stone, p. 79)
CR 4: Keothi Steadyhand Thunukalathi, goliath ranger 2/fighter 1, CG (Races of Stone, p. 80)
CR 9: Lucana Silverson the Battlesmith, dwarf cleric 7 of Moradin/battlesmith 2, LN (Races of Stone, p. 98)
CR 9: Uli Quindal the Blade Bravo, gnome fighter 5/blade bravo 4, CN (Races of Stone, p. 100)
CR 10: Vilmaka Keeneye Kalagiano the Cragtop Archer, goliath ranger 7/cragtop archer 2, CN (Races of Stone, p. 102)
CR 10: Thalham Peacechaser Galanianhi the Dawncaller, golith bard 5/dawncaller 4, NG (Races of Stone, p. 104)
CR 9: Osson Hjortgar the Deepwarden, dwarf ranger 5/deepwarden 4, LN (Races of Stone, p. 106)
CR 9: Sahir Yimble the Divine Prankster, gnome bard 2/cleric 4/divine prankster 3, CN (Races of Stone, p. 109)
CR 10: Kyliki Turco the Earth Dreamer, gnome druid 7/earth dreamer 3, NG (Races of Stone, p. 111)
CR 12: Malatha Bearkiller Kathinumeno the Goliath Liberator, goliath ranger 3/barbarian 4/goliath liberator 4, CN (Races of Stone, p. 113)
CR 8: Jodmara Garenil the Iron Mind, dwarf psychic warrior 5/iron mind 3, LN (Races of Stone, p. 115)
CR 11: Kelaamae Swiftstrider Oamothaalomaki the Peregrine Runner, goliath barbarian 3/fighter 3/peregrine runner 4, CG (Races of Stone, p. 118)
CR 7: Bazrid Harkenth the Runesmith, dwarf wizard 5/runesmith 2, N (Races of Stone, p. 120)
CR 10: Bardal Silverwhisper the Shadowcraft Mage, gnome sorcerer 8/shadowcraft mage 2, CG (Races of Stone, p. 122)
CR 6: Luirik Keenears Neaulakia the Stoneblessed, grimlock barbarian 2/stoneblessed 3, N (Races of Stone, p. 124)
CR 10: Mortaq the Stonedeath Assassin, hobgoblin rogue 3/stonedeath assassin 5, LE (Races of Stone, p. 126)
CR 8: Akamoa Trailmaster Mavoleth the Stonespeaker Guardian, goliath druid 5/stonespeaker guardian 2, N (Races of Stone, p. 128)
CR 1: Dwarf Acolyte, dwarf cleric 1 of Moradin, LG (Races of Stone, p. 173)
CR 13: Dwarf Arcane Smith, dwarf wizard 13, NG (Races of Stone, p. 174)
CR 7: Dwarf Curate, dwarf cleric 7 of Moradin, LG (Races of Stone, p. 175)
CR 12: Dwarven Defender, dwarf fighter 7/dwarven defender 5, LG (Races of Stone, p. 175)
CR 8: Dwarf Dungeoneer, dwarf rogue 4/ranger 4, NG (Races of Stone, p. 176)
CR 5: Dwarf Lieutenant, dwarf fighter 5, LG (Races of Stone, p. 177)
CR 2: Dwarf Sergeant, dwarf warrior 3, LN (Races of Stone, p. 177)
CR 7: Gnome Guardian, gnome cleric 7 of Garl Glittergold, NG (Races of Stone, p. 178)
CR 5: Gnome Lieutenant, gnome ranger 5, NG (Races of Stone, p. 178)
CR 2: Gnome Sergeant, gnome warrior 3, NG (Races of Stone, p. 179)
CR 3: Gnome Scout, gnome ranger 3, NG (Races of Stone, p. 179)
CR 9: Gnome Storyteller, gnome bard 9, NG (Races of Stone, p. 179)
CR 11: Gnome Trickster, gnome rogue 3/illusionist 5/arcane trickster 3, CG (Races of Stone, p. 180)
CR 8: Goliath Evangelist, goliath cleric 7 of Kavaki, NG (Races of Stone, p. 181)
CR 2: Goliath Hunter, goliath barbarian 1, CN (Races of Stone, p. 181)
CR 5: Goliath Raider, goliath barbarian 4, CG (Races of Stone, p. 181)
CR 8: Goliath Stonespeaker Shaman, golaith druid 7, N (Races of Stone, p. 182)
CR 1: Goliath Warrior, goliath warrior 1, N (Races of Stone, p. 183)

-Pat


----------



## smootrk (Sep 23, 2006)

I think it would be better if someone made these npcs available in the NPC Wiki... 

...and if direct copy is violation of copyright, then name changes and edits to any background info (if background info is even included).  A line saying, "this character is similar to the xxxx character found in XXXX book p.##",  especially when the NPC's modeled in this way make use of certain rules located in such books.


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Sep 23, 2006)

The link to the wiki is here: http://d20npcs.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 23, 2006)

smootrk said:
			
		

> I think it would be better if someone made these npcs available in the NPC Wiki...
> 
> ...and if direct copy is violation of copyright, then name changes and edits to any background info (if background info is even included).  A line saying, "this character is similar to the xxxx character found in XXXX book p.##",  especially when the NPC's modeled in this way make use of certain rules located in such books.





IMO, stripmining products of such material (even if you slightly adjust the parts that are legally a hurdle) is only going to send a message to publishers not to produce material that can be stripmined.  I've got an NPC product in production and am loathe to release it as an unlocked PDF because of the possibility that someone might cut and paste it to the NPC Wiki.  However, locking it or using some other form of protection lessens its usefulness as a tool for DMs who like to copy and paste bits into other documents they are building.  What do you suggest I do?


----------



## nerfherder (Sep 23, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> IMO, stripmining products of such material (even if you slightly adjust the parts that are legally a hurdle) is only going to send a message to publishers not to produce material that can be stripmined.  I've got an NPC product in production and am loathe to release it as an unlocked PDF because of the possibility that someone might cut and paste it to the NPC Wiki.  However, locking it or using some other form of protection lessens its usefulness as a tool for DMs who like to copy and paste bits into other documents they are building.  What do you suggest I do?



Is it possible to make NPC stats closed content, or do they count as derived works?

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## smootrk (Sep 23, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> IMO, stripmining products of such material (even if you slightly adjust the parts that are legally a hurdle) is only going to send a message to publishers not to produce material that can be stripmined.  I've got an NPC product in production and am loathe to release it as an unlocked PDF because of the possibility that someone might cut and paste it to the NPC Wiki.  However, locking it or using some other form of protection lessens its usefulness as a tool for DMs who like to copy and paste bits into other documents they are building.  What do you suggest I do?



I had actually thought of this, and that is why I worded my post accordingly.  I actually agree with your insight.  However, I do believe that the 'flavor text' is the part that is proprietary, and that the basic stats are the portions that people want to be able to cut/paste for their own use (and as I see it, fair use and the intended function of producing statblocks - to use).  I have never used npcs, monsters, settings, etc. 'as-is' without modifying to suit my own goals.  

I will further modify my comment:  Please post the stats, minus any specific backgrounds, proprietary personalities, or other potential violations of copyright.  I do sympathize with authors of such material - but the basic stats are just plain useful data.


----------



## Pat (Sep 23, 2006)

I think the OP's idea was an index for people who already owned the books. Copying them to a wiki is:

1. Legally iffy,
2. A _lot_ more work,
3. Something entirely different,
4. And really belongs in a separate thread.

Here's Complete Divine:

CR 12, Seith, human rogue 3/cleric 3/black flame zealot 7, LE (Complete Divine, p. 22)
CR 8, Calista, human druid 5/ranger 1/blighter 2, NE (Complete Divine, p. 25)
CR 9, Darek Olrock, dwarf cleric 5 of Moradin/church inquisitor 4, LG (Complete Divine, p. 27)
CR 9, Raina Derrylan, halfling rogue 1/ranger 5/consecrated harrier 3, LG (Complete Divine, p. 30)
CR 13, Serena Sparklegem, gnome cleric 10 of Garl Glittergold/comtemplative 3, NG (Complete Divine, p. 32)
CR 12, Golden Arrow, elf fighter 7/divine crusader 5 of Corellon Larethian, CG (Complete Divine, p. 34)
CR 8, Templeton, human cleric 5/divine oracle 3, LG (Complete Divine, p. 36)
CR 10, Xannifer Fluxwind, half-elf cleric 7/entropomancer 3, LN (Complete Divine, p. 38)
CR 8, Orellen, half-elf bard 5/evangelist 3, CN (Complete Divine, p. 40)
CR 15, Rendela, human cleric 3/wizard 3/geomancer 9, NE (Complete Divine, p. 44)
CR 13, Shallas the Headstrong, half-elf fighter 7/holy liberator 6, CG (Complete Divine, p. 47)
CR 7, Rowena, human paladin 5/hospitaler 2, LG (Complete Divine, p. 49)
CR 8, Graaghya, half-orc fighter 5/pious templar 3 of Gruumsh, CN (Complete Divine, p. 51)
CR 9, Thouvan, human cleric 6/radiant servant of Pelor 3, NG (Complete Divine, p. 54)
CR 10, Anya Za Nan, human sorcerer 6/rainbow servant 4, NG (Complete Divine, p. 56)
CR 10, Trothera the Just, human cleric 7 of Pelor/sacred exorcist 3, LG (Complete Divine, p. 58)
CR 11, Alaraster, human cleric 1/monk 6/sacred fist 4, LN (Complete Divine, p. 60)
CR 9, Eandarrial, ranger 2/cleric 3/seeker of the Misty Isle 4, CG (Complete Divine, p. 63)
CR 11, Dekelor, human cleric 4/paladin 4/shining servant of Heironeous 3, LG (Complete Divine, p. 64)
CR 8, Krotan the Stormlord, human cleric 5/stormlord 3, CN (Complete Divine, p. 66)
CR 8, Jernit, half-elf ranger 5/temple raider of Olidammara 3, CN (Complete Divine, p. 69)
CR 9, Malsaern the Enlightened, human cleric 4/rogue 1/ur-priest 4, LE (Complete Divine, p. 71)
CR 10, Pariana Brezzin, human wizard 7/void disciple 3, LN (Complete Divine, p. 74)
CR 11, Durgen Stonespike, dwarf cleric 7/warpriest 4, LG (Complete Divine, p. 76)

I'm surprised how many divine spellcasters don't have gods.


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 23, 2006)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> Is it possible to make NPC stats closed content, or do they count as derived works?
> 
> Cheers,
> Liam




Straight as they are or adjusted, and thus derived in some manner, NPC stats are about as purely mechanical as you can get, IMO.  There's no real legal reason (IANAL) someone cannot take an NPC stat block from an OGL product and re-release it verbatim as or in their own OGL product unless it has some unique qualities to it that are closed (Product Identity) such as the name or an unusual title, etc.  (The description, of course, is another matter entirely and is likely protected under copyright beyond the reach of the OGL unless released as OGC by the producer.)

All that said, this isn't really the same thing for WotC as it is for other publishers since WotC doesn't release material as OGC under the OGL very often, nor do they have to do so.  WotC's stat blocks are quite likely protected by copyright as is despite being in almost all ways similar to what a publisher would have to release as OGC.  Of course, once you go down that road you start to dilute your user base (some people will find such gathering techniques as acts they would rather not be associated with) and run the risk of other action from WotC.

Let me state, too, that I think the NPC Wiki is a cool idea as a gathering place for material created by people who want to share it in that manner but as a place to potentially house large swaths of material stripmined from other sources, I do not care for it.

My dilemma, however, is more of a straightforward business question.  Since anyone can add to the NPC Wiki, and since OGC is allowed to be straight out copied, and since NPC stat blocks released under the OGL are OGC, what incentive is there to a publisher to risk having his work stripmined in that manner by leaving it unprotected/unlocked?  Remember, locking a PDF or protecting it in some way such as that doesn't chenge that the OGC was released, it merely thwarts the process of copying and pasting the material to another medium easily, which while a publisher is not required to allow certainly makes PDF products more useful to the typical DM and some DMs will shun a product that thwarts that allowance.

So, is there some sort of a operational credo in place at the NPC Wiki that doesn't discourage publishers from releasing large amounts of the very material NPC Wiki users would love to have available to them?  There's a Catch-22 working on both sides of the equation whereas NPC Wiki users are definitely a part of the target audience for an NPC product but are the possible deterrent to its production even as such a product is just the type an NPC Wiki user would like to see in production but how can one ensure its production by pledging to forego the potential source to the Wiki?  It's a puzzler, no doubt!


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 23, 2006)

smootrk said:
			
		

> I had actually thought of this, and that is why I worded my post accordingly.  I actually agree with your insight.  However, I do believe that the 'flavor text' is the part that is proprietary, and that the basic stats are the portions that people want to be able to cut/paste for their own use (and as I see it, fair use and the intended function of producing statblocks - to use).  I have never used npcs, monsters, settings, etc. 'as-is' without modifying to suit my own goals.
> 
> I will further modify my comment:  Please post the stats, minus any specific backgrounds, proprietary personalities, or other potential violations of copyright.  I do sympathize with authors of such material - but the basic stats are just plain useful data.





Naw, we are discussing the same thing, sort of.  I won't get into the WotC angle, which is different than my own, except to say that "fair use" as defined in copyright protection is not the same as you are describing it.  I know it sounds like it should be but it really isn't.  I'll leave it to an attorney to get into the actual specifics of that matter.

Nevertheless, I think my own concerns are covered in my previous post and, as stated, I know it isn't a legal issue when it comes to stripmining the OGC.  That's certainly possible, allowed (if the OGL is used correctly), and will be encouraged by some quarters (those who would rather not purchase books to have use of all the OGC).  The question, to my mind, comes down to one of what the NPC Wiki will allow as content, and what sources it will allow, as well as what publishers using the OGL should do based on what the NPC Wiki policy is or is going to be?  The undefined policy is potentially holding the format of NPC PDF products as hostage, in a sense and not to be too dramatic.


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 23, 2006)

Pat said:
			
		

> I think the OP's idea was an index for people who already owned the books.  Copying them to a wiki is:
> 
> 1. Legally iffy,
> 2. A _lot_ more work,
> ...





I don't doubt it and apologize for the intrusion but I need to respond to the issue in the location where it has been raised.  I think the index idea is great.  If a moderator wants to peel off the tangental discussion (posts 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 11, and 12 up to this point), that's all good by me.  Probably the OP should change the thread title from "Any Interest in Compiling Sample NPCs?" to "Any Interest in Compiling _an Index of _Sample NPCs?" to avoid the confusion.


----------



## blargney the second (Sep 23, 2006)

Great idea, Ogrork!  The sample NPCs always irritated me, and now I know why: I didn't want to memorize them so I would be able to remember them in order to get some use out of them.  (whew)

I like Pat's tweak to the format - it adds some useful functionality to the list.
-blarg


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm going to go back and add the CRs. 

To be clear, I'm not calling for statblocks or breaking copyright. I'm just talking about a listing of very basic info so people know what's out there. And yes, I'm assuming people already own the books.


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Sep 23, 2006)

*Libris Mortis*

CR 8; Larrak the Death's Chosen, half-orc fighter 5/death's chosen 3, LE, Libris Mortis p. 42
CR 7; Remi Orvenna the Dirgesinger, half-elf bard 5/dirgesinger 2, CN, Libris Mortis p. 44
CR 10; Branna Caersiccus the Master of Radiance, elf cleric 5/master of radiance 5, LG, Libris Mortis p. 46
CR 8; Kaetta Bale the Master of Shrouds, human cleric 6/master of shrouds 2, LE, Libris Mortis p. 47
CR 9; Ugen Allai the Pale Master, human wizard 5/pale master 4, LE, Libris Mortis p. 49
CR 9; Sabim Salri the Sacred Purifier, halfling cleric 6/sacred purifier 3, LG, Libris Mortis p. 50
CR 11; Thredra Aranax the True Necromancer, human necromancer 3/cleric 3/true necromancer 5, NE, Libris Mortis p. 53
CR 10; Lalruun, spectre ephemeral examplar 3, LE, Libris Mortis p. 53
CR 11; The Balcress Horror, mohrg lurking terror 3, CE, Libris Mortis p. 54
CR 13; Laudric Lord of the Bloodhall, vampire elf cleric 8/master vampire 3, LE, Libris Mortis p. 56
CR 8; Argotem Guardian of the Amber Fire, mummy tomb warden 3, LE, Libris Mortis p. 58

This one was a pain in the butt as most of the names include the prestige class title, making the lines even longer.  :\


----------



## Andre (Sep 23, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> My dilemma, however, is more of a straightforward business question.  Since anyone can add to the NPC Wiki, and since OGC is allowed to be straight out copied, and since NPC stat blocks released under the OGL are OGC, what incentive is there to a publisher to risk having his work stripmined in that manner by leaving it unprotected/unlocked?  Remember, locking a PDF or protecting it in some way such as that doesn't chenge that the OGC was released, it merely thwarts the process of copying and pasting the material to another medium easily, which while a publisher is not required to allow certainly makes PDF products more useful to the typical DM and some DMs will shun a product that thwarts that allowance.




Mark, as near as I can tell, a publisher only has three option concerning the risk of OGC "strip mining", as you referred to it. One is to use the infamous crippled OGC declaration, a technique many gamers deplore. I hope you don't go that route, but it has  been used effectively in the past. Two, as you mentioned, make it as difficult as possible to pull material out of the pdf. But as you also noted, this harms the very customers you want to use your product. Three, tie in considerable non-OGC material, which for the product you mention, should be happening anyway.

When I go looking for an NPC to use, the first thing I look for is the characterization. I want a hook that grabs me and fits the situation in which I'm planning to use the NPC. If the character also has about the right class and level that I need, that's a bonus - I can just tweak the stats block a bit and move on. But I almost never use an NPC as is, and I personally don't go looking for a set of stats to build an NPC around. That's just backwards, IMO. I can always do stats - it's a unique, interesting character that's hard (for me, at least).

So if you focus on the non-OGC "fluff" - appearance, style, quirks, mannerisms, outlook - in short, the character, it won't matter if your OGC gets strip mined, by NPC Wiki or some other party. They won't be able to bring a fraction of the same value to the gamer that your product can. It's not that the stats are unimportant, just that they're not the most important piece of a character.

I really like using templates and you would think that the various template books would be primary candidates for strip mining, since so much of a template is mechanics. The fact that this hasn't happened is due, in part (IMO), to the fact that the mechanics are just a means to an end, not the end itself. It's that reaction when reading about a particular template that makes me say, "Wow, I have got to use this in my next game!" That's what causes buyers to recommend a product to others, not the stat blocks.

I can understand if you're reaction is, "Maybe so, but I still don't want my hard work strip mined by someone with a computer and a little time." I can sympathize, but with the OGL as written, it's very hard, if not impossible, to protect mechanics. Ryan Dancy has said repeatedly this was intended to help game designers, but the OGL doesn't make that distinction, so we're left with the way things are. All you can do is keep putting out excellent products (I have a couple) and do the best you can.

BTW - when does the NPC collection come out? I'll be happy to take a look and see if it meets my needs.


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Sep 24, 2006)

Andre said:
			
		

> BTW - when does the NPC collection come out? I'll be happy to take a look and see if it meets my needs.




Well, how about instead of rambling on about open content and other such babble, you contribute some of your own time and help everyone else out by posting some of the sample NPCs from the books you own.


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 24, 2006)

Andre said:
			
		

> BTW - when does the NPC collection come out? I'll be happy to take a look and see if it meets my needs.




Not sure.  I obviously have things I need to consider further.  Thank you, though, for both your advice and patronage.  It's all greatly appreciated. 


Here's something to hopefully dull the sharpness of my tangent . . .

DMG II

CR 8; Riot (Mob of Humans), DMG II p. 61
CR 8; Stampede (Mob of Horses), DMG II p. 61
CR 5; Drow Raider, Drow Fighter 4, DMG II p. 71
CR 14; Antipaladin, Human Paladin 7/Blackguard 7, DMG II p. 161
CR --; Fiendish Heavy Warhorse Servant, Large Magical Beast, DMG II p. 161
CR 11; Arcane Mercenary, Human Fighter 5/Sorcerer 6, DMG II p. 162
CR --; Toad Familiar, DMG II p. 162
CR 12; Bounty Hunter, Human Ranger 3/Rogue 4/ Assassin 5, DMG II p. 163
CR 6; Cultist, Ceric 3/Rogue 3, DMG II p. 164
CR 10; Giant Slayer, Barbarian 5/Ranger 5, DMG II p. 165
CR --; Heavy Warhorse Animal Companion, DMG II p. 165
CR 20; High Priest, Cleric 17, Heirophant 3, DMG II p. 166
CR 10; Martial Artist (Fighter), Human Monk 5/Fighter 5, DMG II p. 167
CR 10; Martial Artist (Rogue), Human Rogue 5/Monk 5, DMG II p. 167
CR 18; Master Wizard, Human Wizard 13/Archmage 5, DMG II p. 168
CR --; Quasit Improved Familiar, DMG II p. 168
CR 18; Master Wizard (Illusionist), Human Wizard 13/Archmage 5, DMG II p. 169
CR 14; Mastermind, Human Rogue 7/Bard 7, DMG II p. 170
CR 13; Tribal Shaman, Human Barbarian 6/Druid 7, DMG II p. 171
CR --; Deinonychus Animal Companion, DMG II p. 171
CR 17; Undead Master, Human Cleric 3/Sorcerer 4/Mystic Theurge 19, DMG II p. 172


----------



## Fieari (Sep 24, 2006)

Hrm.  The NPC wiki has indexes for named demons, why not add an index for published NPCs?  Might make it easier to organize that way?

I put up something rudimentry at http://d20npcs.wikia.com/wiki/Published_NPC_Project

Not much formatting or whatnot, but it's a wiki, and it's a start...


----------



## Nifft (Sep 24, 2006)

Hmm. In my experience, the sample NPCs may have useful background info, but they are poorly optimized. They're not made like PCs would be made -- neither interestingly organic (and spread out) nor well focused.

I'd rather see them re-worked.

Cheers, -- N

As a side note, I'd like to see a matrix of associated / non-associated class levels based on PREVIOUS class levels, so I could assign CR more easily.

E.g.: Rogue associated: Fighter, Barbarian, Ranger, (lots of PrCs)
Barbarian associated: Ranger, Rogue, Cleric, first two levels of Fighter
Cleric associated: first level of Barbarian, first two levels of Fighter


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Sep 24, 2006)

*Complete Arcane*

CR 9; Vorta Nehalem, human warlock 6/acolyte of the skin 3, CE, Complete Arcane p. 20
CR 10; Trillia Lilleir, human conjurer 5/alienist 5, CN, Complete Arcane p. 23
CR 12; Silveth Agreimal, elf sorcerer 10/argent savant 2, N, Complete Arcane p. 25
CR 8; Cotter Maggin, human sorcerer 6/blood magus 2, N, Complete Arcane p. 29
CR 8; Fenlun Harlendal, gnome illusionist 7/effigy master 1, LN, Complete Arcane p. 31
CR 10; Kyevera Luerten, elf warmage 6/elemental savant 4, CG, Complete Arcane p. 34
CR 8; Sheris Liaday, human monk 1/sorcerer 4/enlightened fist 3, LN, Complete Arcane p. 36
CR 10; Raadi Weskil, human sorcerer 8/fatespinner 2, N, Complete Arcane p. 38
CR 11; Filas Lamean, half-elf abjurer 6/geometer 5, LN, Complete Arcane p. 40
CR 8; Theogrin Raablek, human barbarian 4/sorcerer 1/Green Star adept 3, LN, Complete Arcane p. 43
CR 11; Iaryo Felunnda, human abjurer 9/Initiate of the Sevenfold Veil 2, N, Complete Arcane p. 47
CR 9; Turial Edemont, human wizard 5/mage of the Arcane Order 4, N, Complete Arcane p. 50
CR 11; Mekkhier Saadren, human sorcerer 8/master transmogrifist 3, CN, Complete Arcane p. 53
CR 10; Kal Brandric, halfling sorcerer 6/mindbender 4, N, Complete Arcane p. 56
CR 12; Maralea Duskwood, half-elf bard 10/seeker of the song 2, N, Complete Arcane p. 59
CR 12; Faerjan Laughingsong Skoras, gnome bard 10/sublime chord 2, N, Complete Arcane p. 62
CR 11; Cahlo Sheebrehl, human fighter 7/Suel arcanamach 4, N, Complete Arcane p. 65
CR 12; Erbera Anvilheart, dwarf conjurer 9/wayfarer guide 3, LN, Complete Arcane p. 66
CR 11; Revena Callordin, half-elf sorcerer 5/wild mage 6, CN, Complete Arcane p. 70


----------



## DM_Jeff (Sep 25, 2006)

This is a great idea, something I've been meaning to do myself for some time now. This should work great, let's keep it going! 

As a side note, as the list of books gets shorter, perhaps we should announce which book we're working on next to avoid doubling the workload! I'll do _Planar Handbook _ this afternoon.

*Complete Warrior*
CR 12; Kurag Flint-Tooth, human, barbarian 7/bear warrior 5, CN, Complete Warrior p. 17
CR 12; Vilya Sorrowleaf, half-elf, wizard 6/fighter 2/bladesinger 4, CG, Complete Warrior p. 18
CR 10; Willem the Bold, human, fighter 8/cavalier 2, CN, Complete Warrior p. 20
CR 10; Baltha the Implacable, dwarf, ranger 5/dark hunter 5, N, Complete Warrior p. 22
CR 13; Nexal Ebonleaf, elf, ranger 5/darkwood stalker 8, CG, Complete Warrior p. 24
CR 17; Zethara, halfling, fighter 7/dervish 10, CN, Complete Warrior p. 27
CR 13; Kirin Kotellos, human, monk 5/drunken master 8, LG, Complete Warrior p. 29
CR 9; Golgos Athroaka, gnome, fighter 6/exotic weapon master 3, LE, Complete Warrior p. 31
CR 10; Bara-Katal, half-orc, barbarian 6/eye of Gruumsh 4, CE, Complete Warrior p. 33
CR 14; Shanna Furiesdottr, human, barbarian 6/frenzied berserker 8, CN, Complete Warrior p. 36
CR 11; Seebo Schorrek, gnome, rogue 4/gnome giant slayer 5, NG, Complete Warrior p. 38
CR 10; Altesia Coopersmith, halfling, ranger 5/halfling outrider 5, LG, Complete Warrior p. 39
CR 11; Wellsy, stone giant, hulking hurler 3, CE, Complete Warrior p. 41
CR 13; Torga (“She Who Came Back”) Ungart, human, paladin 5/hunter of the dead 8, LG, Complete Warrior p. 43
CR 11; Tallis Couldgather, half-elf, rogue 6/invisible blade 5, N, Complete Warrior p. 46
CR 16; Sharsek, human, ranger 6/justicar 10, LN, Complete Warrior p. 48
CR 15; Inscrutable Master Shen, human, monk 7/kensai 8, LG, Complete Warrior p. 52
CR 15; Estrella Montenegro, elf, ranger 5/knight of the Chalice 6, LG, Complete Warrior p. 54
CR 16; Mathurin, dwarf, paladin 6/knight protector 10, LG, Complete Warrior p. 56
CR 14; Lessia Skyleaf, gnome, rogue 9/master thrower 5, CN, Complete Warrior p. 59
CR 17; Malik Orbius, human, sorcerer 12/master of the unseen hand 5, NG, Complete Warrior p. 61
CR 11; Sanjakilar, doppleganger, sorcerer 3/mindspy 5, N, Complete Warrior p. 63
CR 10; Beshya, human, druid 6/nature’s warrior 4, NG, Complete Warrior p. 65
CR 10; Harlech, half-orc, ranger 5/occult slayer 5, CN, Complete Warrior p. 68
CR 13; Garrick Kuryana, half-elf, fighter 5/Order of the Bow initiate 8, NG, Complete Warrior p. 69
CR 10; Ardalis Brightflame, half-elf, paladin 5/Purple Dragon knight 5, LG, Complete Warrior p. 71
CR 14; Kalya Spearblossom, human, sorcerer 6/barbarian 1/rage mage 7, CN, Complete Warrior p. 73
CR 11; Narrik Weepingscar, half-orc, barbarian 5/ravager 6, CE, Complete Warrior p. 75
CR 12; Jorrick Shardcarver, dwarf, rogue 5/fighter 2/reaping mauler 5, CN, Complete Warrior p. 76
CR 10; Urasima Tanoki, human, samurai 6/ronin 10, N, Complete Warrior p. 78
CR 13; Roland Wanderson, human, fighter 1/wizard 6/spellsword 6, CG, Complete Warrior p. 80
CR 13; Chertia Granitegallow, dwarf, paladin 5/stonelord 8, LG, Complete Warrior p. 82
CR 12; Akulya, human, monk5/tattooed monk 7, LN, Complete Warrior p. 85
CR 10; Bareris, human, fighter 5/Thayan knight 5, LE, Complete Warrior p. 87
CR 13; Firreli the Bold, half-elf, bard 6/war chanter 7, CG, Complete Warrior p. 88
CR 15; Koreya Stormgather, halfling, druid 10/warshaper 5, CN, Complete Warrior p. 90
CR 11; Mesehti Taharqa, human, monk 5/tattooed monk 6, LN, Complete Warrior p. 140
CR 8; Joris Welker, half-elf, ex-paladin 6/knight protector 3, LN, Complete Warrior p. 141
CR 9; Chanticleer Winterwood, half-elf, fighter 5/Order of the Bow initiate 4, CN, Complete Warrior p. 141
CR 9; Colette Daumier, human, paladin 7/knight of the Chalice 1, LG, Complete Warrior p. 142
CR 5; Thorvald, dwarf, fighter 2/ranger 3, LN, Complete Warrior p. 143
CR 10; Zyera, half-orc, ex-monk 4/fighter 2/ravager 4, NE, Complete Warrior p. 145

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Sep 25, 2006)

Here it is. Would it help gain attention if we all said "please help?"   

Later today (I hope): _Expanded Psionics Handbook_. 
EDIT: Well, EPH has no NPCs. D'oh! Next I'll try for _Heroes of Battle _ then.

*Planar Handbook*
CR 11; Aton Hollysprig, human, cleric 7/defiant 4, NG, Planar Handbook p. 46
CR 12; Cado, neraph, ranger 7/doomlord 5, CN, Planar Handbook p. 48
CR 9; Andrea Lethyr, halfling, rogue 6/fatemaker 3, N, Planar Handbook p. 52
CR 7; Sebastian, human, sorcerer 5/visionary seeker 2, N, Planar Handbook p. 54
CR 13; Felice, human, bard 5/druid 1/ardent dilettante 7, CN, Planar Handbook p. 57
CR 10; Tarhorn, half-orc, barbarian 7/cipher adept 3, N, Planar Handbook p. 60
CR 8; Grimble Ord, hobgoblin, fighter 6/chaostician 2, CN, Planar Handbook p. 62
CR 10; Tatha, githyanki, monk 6/astral dancer 3, LE, Planar Handbook p. 64
CR 10; Este Thistleworn, elf, fighter 7/elemental warrior 3, NG, Planar Handbook p. 66
CR 9; Kylie, tiefling, rogue 8, N, Planar Handbook p. 146
CR 13; Typical Kith’rak, githyanki, fighter 12, LE, Planar Handbook p. 149
CR 28; Vlaakith the Lich-Queen, githyanki lich, wizard 25, NG, Planar Handbook p. 150
CR 6; Magmin Firehand, magmin, monk 3, CN, Planar Handbook p. 156
CR 8; Arthenmyr, bearded devil, sorcerer 6, LE, Planar Handbook p. 159
CR 6; Dreschm, derro, wizard 5, CE, Planar Handbook p. 160
CR 13; Githyanki Mageknife, githyanki, wizard 5/fighter 6, LE, Planar Handbook p. 166
CR 12; Eartheurge, earth elemental, sorcerer 9, N, Planar Handbook p. 169
CR 16; Threall of Jubilex, human, monk 8/thrall of jubilex 8, LE, Planar Handbook p. 175
CR 11; Formian Astronomer, formian myrmarch, bard 3, LNG, Planar Handbook p. 179
CR 12; Zelekhut Enforcer, zelekhut, fighter 3, LN, Planar Handbook p. 180
CR 14; Bone Guardian, bone devil, fighter 5, LE, Planar Handbook p. 180
CR 10; Radiant Guardian, human, paladin 10, LG, Planar Handbook p. 182
CR 11; Winged Auditor, elf, bard 8/arcane archer 3, CG, Planar Handbook p. 185
CR 11; Pale Raider, death slaad, cleric 5, CNG, Planar Handbook p. 185

-DM Jeff


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Sep 25, 2006)

*Stormwrack*

CR 8; Timora Argareth, aventi paladin 5/knight of the pearl 3, LG, Stormwrack p. 55
CR 12; Valanthe the Golden Dolphin, aquatic half-elf rogue 4/fighter 4/legendary captain 4, CG, Stormwrack p. 60
CR 10; Lillikakooet, darfellan barbarian 2/ranger 5/leviathan hunter 3, CN, Stormwrack p. 64
CR 15; Adia Ironheart, human rogue 4/fighter 3/scarlet corsair 8, NE, Stormwrack p. 68
CR 15; Sibi alin Zakor, human wizard 7/sea witch 8, CN, Stormwrack p. 71
CR 15; Tamask Laryn, human wizard 6/stormcaster 9, CN, Stormwrack p. 75
CR 12; Admarin of the Blue Waters, merfolk druid 7/wavekeeper 4, N, Stormwrack p. 80


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Sep 25, 2006)

*Lords of Madness*

CR 15; Orluthian, stygian aboleth, LE, Lords of Madness p. 20
CR 19; Iltharshub, aboleth wizard 13/savant aboleth 2, LE, Lords of Madness p. 32
CR 27; Kularkuthan, beholder elder orb sorcerer 16, LE, Lords of Madness p. 43
CR 11; Ilirik Jadewhisper, gnome illusionist 11, CN, Lords of Madness p. 55
CR 5; Hungry Eye Cultist, human commoner 1/rogue 5, LE, Lords of Madness p. 58
CR 13; Akeni Orm, drow bard 6/fighter 2/ocular adept 4, LE, Lords of Madness p. 59
CR 7; Kuo-toa Cleric 5 of Blibdoolpoolp, NE, Lords of Madness p. 85
CR 6; Oristel, elf rogue 6, CG, Lords of Madness p. 87
CR 10; Sarkt, mindflayer sorcerer 4, LE, Lords of Madness p. 88
CR 8; Neogi sorcerer 6, NE, Lords of Madness p. 96
CR 4; Bugbear slave, bugbear fighter 2, CE, Lords of Madness p. 103
CR 6; Jawarkk Fel, Neogi Defiler, neogi rogue 5, CE, Lords of Madness p. 104
CR 10; Grell Patriarch, grell wizard 7, NE, Lords of Madness p. 113
CR 7; Grell Necrophilosopher, grell necromancer 5, NE, Lords of Madness p. 118
CR 9; Akhando, Servant of the Worm, half-farspawn human cleric 7 of Mak Thuum Ngatha, CE, Lords of Madness p. 128
CR 7; Xhekk Thosss, tsochar cleric 5 of Mak Thuum Ngatha, CE, Lords of Madness p. 128
CR 4; Worm Cultist, human rogue 2/cleric 2, CE, Lords of Madness p. 131
CR 10; Yikk Tasst, tsochar sorcerer 6, CE, Lords of Madness p. 133
CR 12; Erkin Tiorki, gnome cleric 4 (of Boccob)/wizard 5/fleshwarper 3, CN, Lords of Madness p. 193
CR 13; Selsharra Derissor, elf bard 10/keeper of the Cerulean Sign 3, CG, Lords of Madness p. 198
CR 15; Aurah Lirilian, human druid 9/abolisher 6, NG, Lords of Madness p. 217
CR 8; Jasper Ringlerock, halfling ranger 7/darkrunner 1, CG, Lords of Madness p. 219
CR 9; Korrath, human fighter 4/psion (egoist) 1/sanctified mind 4, LG, Lords of Madness p. 221
CR 9; Halvar Marth, human ranger 1/paladin 4/topaz guardian 4, LG, Lords of Madness p. 222


----------



## schporto (Sep 25, 2006)

Well I'll throw some kind of help in...
Here's those lists in excel.
-cpd


----------



## DM_Jeff (Sep 27, 2006)

*As Promised*

Here's Heroes of Battle. Had a cold so I took the day off. But now we're back in buisiness, right? RIGHT?!  So here, this is the hardest book no one wanted to get stuck with, now it's done. The rest should all be downhill from here. Who's next?

*Heroes of Battle*
CR 7; Cradle Stalkingsdotter, human, cleric of pelor 5/combat medic 2, NG, Heroes of Battle p. 102
CR 15; Hospitilar Welentan, human, cleric of pelor 7/paladin 3/combat medic 5, LG, Heroes of Battle p. 103
CR 9; Gregor Antus, human, rogue 7/dread commando 2, CG, Heroes of Battle p. 106
CR 13; Denkar, half-elf, ranger 8/dread commando 5, NG, Heroes of Battle p. 107
CR 9; Bryan the Quick, human, monk 6/legendary leader 3, LN, Heroes of Battle p. 111
CR 15; Henrik Yensen, half-elf, fighter 10/legendary leader 5, NG, Heroes of Battle p. 111
CR 8; Arvena, human, wizard 5/war weaver 3, LN, Heroes of Battle p. 115
CR 1/2; Human Regular, human, warrior 1, V, Heroes of Battle p. 142
CR 1/2; Human Archer, human, warrior 1, V, Heroes of Battle p. 142
CR 2; Human Sniper, human, fighter 2, V, Heroes of Battle p. 142
CR 3; Human Cleric Corporal, human, cleric 3, LG, Heroes of Battle p. 142
CR 3; Human Soldier Sergeant, human, fighter 3, CG, Heroes of Battle p. 142
CR 4; Human Cleric Lieutenant, human, cleric 4, LN, Heroes of Battle p. 142
CR 4; Human Elite Soldier, human, fighter 4, V, Heroes of Battle p. 143
CR 4; Human Elite Archers, human, fighter 4, V, Heroes of Battle p. 143
CR 5 Human Elite Cavalry human, fighter 5, V, Heroes of Battle p. 143
CR 5; Human Knight Captain, human, paladin 5, LG, Heroes of Battle p. 143
CR 7; Human Sniper Major, human, fighter 7, LN, Heroes of Battle p. 143
CR 9; Human Soldier Colonel, human, fighter 9, NG, Heroes of Battle p. 144
CR 11; Human Sniper General, human, fighter 11, CG, Heroes of Battle p. 144
CR 11; Freuntin Druid of Obad-Hai, human, druid 11, N, Heroes of Battle p. 144
CR 4; Drow Sergeant, drow, fighter 3, NE, Heroes of Battle p. 144
CR 4; Drow Spellguard Lieutenant, drow, wizard 3, NE, Heroes of Battle p. 145
CR 6; Drow Spellguard Captain, drow, wizard 5, NE, Heroes of Battle p. 145
CR 10; Drow Priestess Colonel, drow, cleric 9, NE, Heroes of Battle p. 145
CR 5; Dwarf Berzerker, drow, barbarian 5, CG, Heroes of Battle p. 146
CR 4; Dwarf Werebear, dwarf, warrior 1, LG, Heroes of Battle p. 144
CR 2; Elf Commander, elf, ranger 2, CG, Heroes of Battle p. 146
CR 5; Elf Sniper Captain, elf, ranger 5, CG, Heroes of Battle p. 146
CR 5; Ogre Brute, ogre, barbarian 2, CE, Heroes of Battle p. 146
CR 0; Hill Giant Brute, hill giant, barbarian 2, CE, Heroes of Battle p. 147
CR 12; Fire Giant Soldier, fire giant, fighter 2, LE, Heroes of Battle p. 147
CR 3; Gnome Scout Sergeant, gnome, rogue 3, NG, Heroes of Battle p. 147
CR 5; Gnome Captain, gnome, bard 5, NG, Heroes of Battle p. 147
CR 8; Gnome Major, gnome, Bard 8, NG, Heroes of Battle p. 148
CR 1; Goblin Worg Rider, goblin, warrior 2, NE, Heroes of Battle p. 148
CR 2; Goblin Sneak Corporal, goblin, rogue 2, NE, Heroes of Battle p. 148
CR 3; Goblin Sneak Sergeant, goblin, rogue 3, NE, Heroes of Battle p. 148
CR 2; Hobgoblin Soldier Lieutenant, hobgoblin, fighter 4, LE, Heroes of Battle p. 149
CR 5; Hobgoblin Soldier Captain, hobgoblin, fighter 5, LE, Heroes of Battle p. 149
CR 8; Bugbear Footpad Colonel, bugbear, rogue 6, CE, Heroes of Battle p. 149
CR 10; Bugbear Footpad General, bugbear, rogue 8, CE, Heroes of Battle p. 149
CR 3; Lizardfolk Druid Sergeant, lizardfolk, druid 2, N, Heroes of Battle p. 150
CR 4; Lizardfolk Barbarian Lieutenant, lizardfolk, barbarian 3, N, Heroes of Battle p. 150
CR 7; Lizardfolk Barbarian Captain, lizardfolk, barbarian 6, CN, Heroes of Battle p. 150
CR 5; Cleric of Nerull Lieutenant, human, cleric 5, NE, Heroes of Battle p. 151
CR 9; Cleric of Nerull Colonel, human, cleric 9, NE, Heroes of Battle p. 151
CR 11; Besarab Voivode, human, fallen paladin 7/blackguard 4, LE, Heroes of Battle p. 151
CR 15; Pelarch Lich Cleric, human lich, cleric 13, NE, Heroes of Battle p. 151
CR 1/2; Orc Engineer, orc, expert 1, CE, Heroes of Battle p. 152
CR 2; Orc Corporal, orc, barbarian 2, CE, Heroes of Battle p. 152
CR 2; Orc Sergeant, orc, barbarian 2, CE, Heroes of Battle p. 152
CR 3; Orc Lieutenant, orc, barbarian 4, CE, Heroes of Battle p. 152
CR 5; Orc Captain, orc, barbarian 5, CE, Heroes of Battle p. 152
CR 7; Orc Major, orc, barbarian 7, CE, Heroes of Battle p. 153
CR 9; Orc Colonel, orc, barbarian 9, CE, Heroes of Battle p. 153
CR 11; Orc General, orc, barbarian 11, CE, Heroes of Battle p. 153

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Sep 27, 2006)

*Tome of Battle, the Book of Nine Swords*
CR 4; Miros Xvat Crusader of Erythnul, human, crusader 4, NE, Tome of Battle p. 14
CR 6; Crimson Mask, half-elf, swordsage 6, CG, Tome of Battle p. 20
CR 5; Vardalak Axebearer, dwarf, warblade 5, CN, Tome of Battle p. 26
CR 9; Rhaskana, human, warblade 6/bloodclaw master 3, NG, Tome of Battle p. 99
CR 15; Varand Thunderhand, dwarf, fighter 2/warblade 5/bloodstorm blade 8, CE, Tome of Battle p. 104
CR 13; Karthak the Indomitable, dwarf, fighter 10/deepstone sentinel 3, LN, Tome of Battle p. 108
CR 13; Aedar Windblade, elf, fighter 10/eternal blade 3, LG, Tome of Battle p. 113
CR 10; Kuthar of Ironhame, human, warblade 1/wizard 5/Jade Phoenix mage 4, NG, Tome of Battle p. 118
CR 10; Vaunred the Walker, human, swordsage 7/master of nine 3, NG, Tome of Battle p. 121
CR 8; Ereth nazbek, human, crusader 4/cleric 1/Ruby Knight vindicator 3, LN, Tome of Battle p. 125
CR 8; Doomveil, half-orc, monk 6/Shadow Sun ninja 2, LG, Tome of Battle p. 130

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Sep 27, 2006)

*Sandstorm*
CR 8; Nebkhas, human, fighter 5/ashworm dragoon 3, NG, Sandstorm p. 70
CR 7; Niskigan kha Chikuk, bhuka, ranger 5/lord of tides 2, LNG, Sandstorm p. 74
CR 16; Hintak’inai kha Niski, bhuka, druid 6/lord of tides 10, NE, Sandstorm p. 75
CR 14; Osrutek the First, human, wizard 6/sand shaper 8, NE, Sandstorm p. 81
CR 8; Karlott, human, paladin 6/scion of Tem-Et-Nu 2, LG, Sandstorm p. 85
CR 10; Anekhet, goblin, rogue 5/scorpion heritor 5, N, Sandstorm p. 89
CR 14; Abesukh Habah, asherati, druid 5.walker in the waste 9, N, Sandstorm p. 93
CR 6; Mummy Administrator, mummy, aristocrat 2, LE, Sandstorm p. 214
CR 7; Mummy Captain, mummy, warrior 3, LE, Sandstorm p. 214
CR 10; Mummy Commander, mummy, warrior 6, LE, Sandstorm p. 215
CR 5; Mummy Guard, mummy, warrior 1, LE, Sandstorm p. 215
CR 8; Mummy High Priest of Al-Ishtus, mummy, cleric 6, LE, Sandstorm p. 215
CR 9; Mummy High Priest of Aurifar, mummy, cleric 8, LE, Sandstorm p. 215
CR 6; Mummy Priest of Al-Ishtus, mummy, cleric 2, LE, Sandstorm p. 215
CR 7; Mummy Priest of Aurifar, mummy, cleric 4, LE, Sandstorm p. 216
CR 16; Ten-Ap, human lich, fighter 10/druid 4, LE, Sandstorm p. 216

-DM Jeff


----------



## blargney the second (Sep 27, 2006)

This thread is awesome.



			
				DM_Jeff said:
			
		

> CR 8; Ereth nazbek, human, crusader 4/cleric 1/Ruby Knight vindicator 3, *LNE*, Tome of Battle p. 125



That must be a complicated character to have a 3D alignment! ;P
-blarg


----------



## DM_Jeff (Sep 27, 2006)

blargney the second said:
			
		

> This thread is awesome.
> That must be a complicated character to have a 3D alignment! ;P
> -blarg




Got it, thank you!    Working on Races of the Wild. Anyone else wanna spend 30 minutes on a project that'll last a lifetime?   

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Sep 27, 2006)

*Races of the Wild*

CR 12; Jenlisa Iltinger, raptoran, druid 12, NG, Races of the Wild p. 83
CR 9; Henesku Finlist, raptoran, cleric 9, CG, Races of the Wild p. 84
CR 10; Chanil Akiilin, raptoran, ranger 10, NG, Races of the Wild p. 85
CR 8; Delembril Vintagil, raptoran, rogue 2/cleric 6, NG, Races of the Wild p. 86
CR 10; Miithi Xantrio, raptoran, ranger 8/sorcerer 2, CG, Races of the Wild p. 86
CR 8; Elissto Nisian, raptoran, bard 8, N, Races of the Wild p. 88
CR 2; Catfolk Scout, catfolk, ranger 1, CG, Races of the Wild p. 94
CR 4; Catfolk Infiltrator, catfolk, rogue 3, CG, Races of the Wild p. 94
CR 9; Centaur Courser, centaur, barbarian 3, CG, Races of the Wild p. 97
CR 5; Gnoll Barbarian, gnoll, barbarian 2, CN, Races of the Wild p. 101
CR 2; Killoren Traveler, catfolk, ranger 1/rogue 1, N, Races of the Wild p. 105
CR 11; Edrec, elf, druid 4/wizard 3/arcane hierophant 4, NE, Races of the Wild p. 112
CR 13; Alissera Berothar, elf, rogue 1/fighter 7/champion of Corellon 5, CG, Races of the Wild p. 117
CR 9; Kulya Vashkarath, halfling, sorcerer 6/luckstealer 3, CN, Races of the Wild p. 122
CR 10; Johdur Ter Harak, human, fighter 1/sorcerer 6/spellsword 1/ruathar 2, CG, Races of the Wild p. 125
CR 8; Jantril Sestriin Skypledged Initiatite, raptoran, druid 7/skypledged 1, N, Races of the Wild p. 130
CR 6; Stormtalon Recruit, raptoran, barbarian 5/stormtalon 1, CN, Races of the Wild p. 134
CR 10; Geren Eastwind, halfling, rogue 2/fighter 4/whisperknife 4, CN, Races of the Wild p. 139
CR 9; Anii Windhair, half-elf, ranger 6/wildrunner 3, CG, Races of the Wild p. 94
CR 3; Elf Chaplain, elf, cleric 3, CG, Races of the Wild p. 181
CR 5; Elf Elite Soldier, elf, fighter 2/wizard 3, NG, Races of the Wild p. 181
CR 9; Elf Historian, elf, wizard 7/loremaster 2, LG, Races of the Wild p. 181
CR 9; Halfling Burglar, halfling, rogue 9, CN, Races of the Wild p. 182
CR 5; Halfling Merchant, halfling, rogue 3/fighter 2, LG, Races of the Wild p. 182
CR 6; Halfling Storyteller, halfling, bard 6, CN, Races of the Wild p. 183
CR 5; Raptoran Sentry, raptoran, ranger 5, CG, Races of the Wild p. 183
CR 1; Raptoran Youth Pilgrim, raptoran, barbarian 1, CG, Races of the Wild p. 184

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Sep 27, 2006)

*Races of Destiny*

CR 17; Bloodwing Ruthek, illumian, sorcerer 12/bard 5, N, Races of Destiny p. 83
CR 13; Bloodwing Gulthau, illumian, rogue 5/cleric 8, LG, Races of Destiny p. 84
CR 12; Bloodwing Kerrea, illumian, rogue 12, CN, Races of Destiny p. 85
CR 11; Bloodwing Mulao, illumian, paladin 2/cleric 9, LG, Races of Destiny p. 85
CR 9; Bloodwing Thulech, illumian, ranger 5/fighter 4, NG, Races of Destiny p. 87
CR 2; Bloodwing Zhaolei, illumian, bard 1/fighter 1, NG, Races of Destiny p. 87
CR 6; Jonata Quimbel, human, rogue 5/chameleon 1, N, Races of Destiny p. 116
CR 8; Newsun Ralouf, illumian, rogue 1/transmuter 6/loredelver 1, LG, Races of Destiny p. 120
CR 10; Wogar, half-orc, rogue 1/fighter 5/menacing brute 4, LE, Races of Destiny p. 126
CR 12; Ethirindel, half-elf, aristocrat 1/fighter 7/outcast champion 5, N, Races of Destiny p. 130
CR 7; Quinn, half-elf, bard 5/scar enforcer 2, NE, Races of Destiny p. 134
CR 14; Vakra, half-elf, ranger 6/rogue 1/scar enforcer 7, NE, Races of Destiny p. 135
CR 7; Shadow Sentinel Guard, illumian, fighter 5/shadow sentinel 2, LN, Races of Destiny p. 140
CR 12; Shadow Sentenel Officer, illumian, fighter 5/shadow sentinel 7, LN, Races of Destiny p. 140
CR 9; Walvor, human, rogue 7/urban soul 2, NE, Races of Destiny p. 145
CR 17; Parethian, human, bard 7/urban soul 10, NG, Races of Destiny p. 146
CR 1; Bandit, human, warrior 2, NE, Races of Destiny p. 180
CR 1; Bureaucrat, human, expert 2, N, Races of Destiny p. 180
CR 1; Peasant, human, warrior 2, NE, Races of Destiny p. 180
CR 2; City Guard, human, warrior 3, N, Races of Destiny p. 180
CR 2; Hunter, human, warrior 3, NG, Races of Destiny p. 181
CR 3; Merchant, human, expert 4, NG, Races of Destiny p. 181
CR 4; Soldier, human, warrior 5, N, Races of Destiny p. 181
CR 5; Blacksmith, human, expert 6, NG, Races of Destiny p. 181
CR 7; Curate, human, cleric 7, LG, Races of Destiny p. 181
CR 8; Commander, human, fighter 8, N, Races of Destiny p. 182
CR 13; Court Wizard, human, wizard 13, N, Races of Destiny p. 182
CR 14; Noble, human, aristocrat 6/fighter 9, LG, Races of Destiny p. 183
CR 3; Bravo, half-elf, rogue 3, CN, Races of Destiny p. 183
CR 5; Urban Stalker, half-elf, ranger 5, N, Races of Destiny p. 184
CR 9; Diplomat, half-elf, bard 6/cleric 3, CG, Races of Destiny p. 184
CR 9; Minstrel, half-elf, bard 9, CG, Races of Destiny p. 185
CR 13; Flame Savant, half-elf, sorcerer 13, CN, Races of Destiny p. 185
CR 2; Half-Orc Thug, half-orc, rogue 1/fighter 1, CN, Races of Destiny p. 186
CR 5; Half-Orc Wild One, half-orc, druid 5, NE, Races of Destiny p. 187
CR 7; Half-Orc Berzerker, half-orc, barbarian 7, CE, Races of Destiny p. 187
CR 9; Half-Orc Furious Fist, half-orc, monk 9, LN, Races of Destiny p. 188
CR 13; Half-Orc Mob Leader, half-orc, barbarian 7/fighter 6, CE, Races of Destiny p. 188
CR 4; Illumian Cabal Guard, illumian, ranger 2/fighter 2, LN, Races of Destiny p. 189
CR 6; Illumian Spy, illumian, rogue 5/sorcerer 1, LN, Races of Destiny p. 189
CR 9; Illumian Loremaster, illumian, diviner 7/loremaster 2, LN, Races of Destiny p. 190
CR 10; Illumian Battle Sorcerer, illumian, sorcerer 10, LN, Races of Destiny p. 191

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Sep 28, 2006)

** sigh **

*Complete Psionic*

CR 11; Embersage Fenwillow, halfling, wilder 7/anarchic initiate 4, CN, Complete Psionic p. 21
CR 8; Jaed Catt, human, lurk 6/ebon saint 2, LG, Complete Psionic p. 26
CR 10; Giles Stoneforge, dwarf, shaper 5/ectopic adept 5, NE, Complete Psionic p. 29
CR 8; Zeth’Rin, human, telepath 5/flayerspawn psychic 3, LE, Complete Psionic p. 32
CR 9; Din’elen Tiriandara, elf, soulknife 5/illumine soul 4, CG, Complete Psionic p. 35
CR 6; Nathara Teng, human, soulknife 5/soulbow 1, CG, Complete Psionic p. 39
CR 12; Dante, human, divine mind 7/storm disciple 5, CG, Complete Psionic p. 42
CR 13; Keziah the Repudiator, githzerai, monk 6/zerth cenobite 5, LN, Complete Psionic p. 46

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Sep 28, 2006)

*Weapons of Legacy*

(_Note CRs vary sometimes due to Legacy Weapon possession_)

CR 13; Marrush Scarhand, half-orc, fighter 10/legacy champion 3, CE, Weapons of Legacy p. 22
CR 5; Earthmagus, earth elemental, sorcerer 2, N, Weapons of Legacy p. 231
CR 4; Adepts of the Dragon Below, dolgrim, adept 5, CE, Weapons of Legacy p. 32
CR 6; Suk Chan, human, monk 5, LE, Weapons of Legacy p. 35
CR 6; Khofar, dwarf, ranger 5, CN, Weapons of Legacy p. 39
CR 6; Yulgor, bugbear, rogue 3, CE, Weapons of Legacy p. 45
CR 7; Kyrotates, satyr, bard 2/fighter 2, CN, Weapons of Legacy p. 48
CR 6; Ertak Priest of Nerull, human, cleric 5, NE, Weapons of Legacy p. 52
CR 4; Xipharis Drow Captain, drow, swashbuckler 3, NE, Weapons of Legacy p. 55
CR 6; Nekulis, sahuagin, fighter 3, LE, Weapons of Legacy p. 59
CR 7; Lurin Highway Robber, half-elf, bard 3/ranger 3, CN, Weapons of Legacy p. 68
CR 13; Unthek Grey, dwarf, rogue 5/fighter 2/assassin 4, LE, Weapons of Legacy p. 71
CR 7; Sivart, human vampire, fighter 5, CE, Weapons of Legacy p. 77
CR 6; Fire Warden, fire elemental, fighter 2, N, Weapons of Legacy p. 88
CR 13; Champion of Kossuth, fire genasi, hexblade 5, CN, Weapons of Legacy p. 89
CR 7; Krenas the Snake Trainer, yuan-ti pureblood, ranger 3, CE, Weapons of Legacy p. 91
CR 7; Urdine Cat Burglar, human, fighter 2/rogue 4, NE, Weapons of Legacy p. 101
CR 7; Urgbaash, orc, barbarian 6, CE, Weapons of Legacy p. 105
CR 6; Brother Turnik, human, cleric of pelor 5, N, Weapons of Legacy p. 108
CR 8; Tezarune, elf, fighter 4/wizard 2/bladesinger 1, CN, Weapons of Legacy p. 111
CR 6; Vauge, xeph, soulknife 5, CE, Weapons of Legacy p. 116
CR 6; Xurg, duergar, cleric 5, LE, Weapons of Legacy p. 122
CR 6; Vandriel, human, paladin 6, CE, Weapons of Legacy p. 131
CR 5; Remsa, human, monk 5, LN, Weapons of Legacy p. 139
CR 6; Matsuo, human, fighter 5, LE, Weapons of Legacy p. 143
CR 6; Air Steward, air elemental, ranger 2, N, Weapons of Legacy p. 152
CR 6; Water Sentry, water elemental, monk 2, N, Weapons of Legacy p. 157
CR 6; Hapnug, goblin, fighter 2/rogue 3, NE, Weapons of Legacy p. 161
CR 6; Nidria, dryad, druid 2, NG, Weapons of Legacy p. 171

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Sep 28, 2006)

*Heroes of Horror*

CR 5; Jonah Parsons, human ghost, expert 4, LE, Heroes of Horror p. 18
CR 8; Samual Amad, human, expert 5/cleric 4, CN, Heroes of Horror p. 36
CR 8; Shovan the Marked, halfling, ranger 6/corrupt avenger 2, CN, Heroes of Horror p. 92
CR 15; Kejira DeGannevar, human, ex-paladin 6/corrupt avenger 9, LN, Heroes of Horror p. 92
CR 8; Everia, human, cleric 5/death delver 3, NE, Heroes of Horror p. 97
CR 12; Belig, dwarf, monk 5/death delver 7, LE, Heroes of Horror p. 97
CR 7; Suhnak Olun, hobgoblin, sorcerer 5/dread witch 2, LE, Heroes of Horror p. 101
CR 18; Illyra Zorren, human, wizard 9/dread witch 5/archmage 4, N, Heroes of Horror p. 102
CR 7; Werner Stormhollow, human, sorcerer 6/fiend-blooded 1, LE, Heroes of Horror p. 107
CR 12; Setios, half-elf, sorcerer 6/fiend-blooded 6, CE, Heroes of Horror p. 107
CR 7; Elsya of the Emerald Dale, half-elf, paladin 5/purifier of the Hallowed Doctrine 2, LG, Heroes of Horror p. 113
CR 13; Erland Buckley, human, cleric 6/purifier of the Hallowed Doctrine 7, NG, Heroes of Horror p. 113
CR 7; Tainted Cabalist, human, wizard 5/tainted scholar 2, NE, Heroes of Horror p. 118
CR 16; Thavik of Donegan, githyanki, dread necromancer 5/tainted scholar 10, CE, Heroes of Horror p. 118

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Sep 28, 2006)

*Dragon Magic*

CR 5; Tatiana Flameworthy, human, dragonfire adept 5, LG, Dragon Magic p. 29
CR 8; Morvek Thar, elan, psion (kineticist) 6/diamnond dragon 2, NE, Dragon Magic p. 34
CR 10; Lauthus Thulcher, human, monk 5/dragon descendant 5, LE, Dragon Magic p. 38
CR 9; Master Ghorkel, half-orc, fighter 6/dragon lord 3, NE, Dragon Magic p. 42
CR 15; Myrmith Drakeblade, human, rogue 5/fighter 1/hand of the winged masters 9, N, Dragon Magic p. 48
CR 10; Rothan, human, sorcerer 6/pact-bound adept 4, CG, Dragon Magic p. 50
CR 10; Orielle Bladeworthy, human, cleric 5/swift wing 5, LG, Dragon Magic p. 54
CR 10; Doran Stout, human, wizard 6/wyrm wizard 4, NG, Dragon Magic p. 58
CR 10; Shadow and Night, draconic human, sorcerer 9, CE, Dragon Magic p. 153
CR 14; Heldrivor, red dragon, sorcerer 1, CE, Dragon Magic p. 156

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Sep 28, 2006)

*Book of Exalted Deeds*

CR 15; Ulmo Lightbringer, halfling, rogue 10/monk 5, LG, Book of Exalted Deeds p. 13
CR 13; Regina, human, fighter 10/sword of righteousness 3, LG, Book of Exalted Deeds p. 14
CR 7; Tasthania Silvershade, elf, druid 7, NG, Book of Exalted Deeds p. 14
CR 13; Veshann, human, sorcerer 9/celestial mystic 4, LG, Book of Exalted Deeds p. 15
CR 4; Solarian Goblinslayer, human, rogue 3/paladin 1, LG, Book of Exalted Deeds p. 16
CR 16; Thaqualm, mind flayer, monk 8, LG, Book of Exalted Deeds p. 17
CR 12; Ziamiral, sword archon, fighter 1, LG, Book of Exalted Deeds p. 126
CR 19; Olythartu, aasimar, barbarian 15/sword of righteousness 3, CG, Book of Exalted Deeds p. 130
CR 15; Drusulai, half-celestial dwarf, paladin 12, LG, Book of Exalted Deeds p. 132
CR 18; Evansheer, astral deva, cleric 1/fist of Raziel 5, LG, Book of Exalted Deeds p. 133
CR 19; Goldcrown, half-celestial treant, druid 6/lion of Talsid 5, NG, Book of Exalted Deeds p. 140
CR 15; Zyddumar Dragoncrest, half-celestial human, cleric of Pelor 5/fighter 4/wonderworker 3, NG, Book of Exalted Deeds p. 142
CR 5; Teerlyn, cervidal, monk 2, LG, Book of Exalted Deeds p. 143
CR 12; Imodocen, asura, ranger 4, CG, Book of Exalted Deeds p. 145
CR 15; Serradus, lupinal, stalker of Kharash, NG, Book of Exalted Deeds p. 147
CR 6; Alygaros, assimar, evoker 5/sentinel of Bharrai 1, NG, Book of Exalted Deeds p. 149
CR 18; Karasel, lillend, sorcerer 8/troubadour of stars 3, CG, Book of Exalted Deeds p. 154
CR 9; Bariaur Defender of Ysgard, bariaur, ranger 6, CG, Book of Exalted Deeds p. 166
CR 12; Rhek Chaosgrinder, rhek, monk 8, LG, Book of Exalted Deeds p. 182

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Sep 28, 2006)

** sigh again **

*Magic of Incarnum*

CR 11; Sayyara Na Retheil, human, paladin 6/incandescent champion 5, LG, Magic of Incarnum p. 120
CR 8; Typical Warrior Eternal, human, fighter 5/incarnum blade 3, LN, Magic of Incarnum p. 126
CR 10; Bazut Stonehewer, dwarf, fighter 4/incarnate 1/ironsoul forgemaster 5, NG, Magic of Incarnum p. 131
CR 9; Igalla Pallasi, human, incarnate 7/necrocarnate 3, NE, Magic of Incarnum p. 135
CR 9; Sister Tara, azurin, cleric 3/incarnate 2/sapphire hierarch 4, LN, Magic of Incarnum p. 142
CR 8; Rorghas the Dark, human, wizard 3/incarnate 2/soulcaster 3, NE, Magic of Incarnum p. 147
CR 6; Indarak Tez, skarn, fighter 5/spinemeld warrior 1, LN, Magic of Incarnum p. 151
CR 13; Vellok Dane, skarn, soulborn 5/spinemeld warrior 8, LE, Magic of Incarnum p. 152
CR 8; Kursak the Marauder, orc, totemist 2/barbarian 4/totem rager 2, CE, Magic of Incarnum p. 156
CR 15; Sikudhani the Bringer of War, human, barbarian 3/totemist 4/totem rager 8, NG, Magic of Incarnum p. 157
CR 8; Javarral Lysselvedar, duskling, monk 5/umbral disciple 3, LE, Magic of Incarnum p. 162
CR 12; Arienne Thorngage Vigilant Servant, halfling, ranger 2/incarnate 6/witchborn binder 4, NG, Magic of Incarnum p. 168
CR 1/2; Sample Azuran Warrior, azuran, warrior 1, CG, Magic of Incarnum p. 170
CR 3; Sample Azuran Cleric, azuran, cleric 3, LE, Magic of Incarnum p. 170
CR 4; Sample Azuran Soulborn, azuran, soulborn 4, CE, Magic of Incarnum p. 171
CR 1/2; Sample Duskling Warrior, duskling, warrior 1, N, Magic of Incarnum p. 175
CR 3; Sample Duskling Barbarian, duskling, barbarian 3, CN, Magic of Incarnum p. 176
CR 4; Sample Duskling Totemist, duskling, totemist 4, CN, Magic of Incarnum p. 176
CR 1/2; Sample Rilkan Warrior, rilkan, warrior 1, CG, Magic of Incarnum p. 189
CR 3; Sample Rilkan Rogue, rilkan, rogue 3, CG, Magic of Incarnum p. 190
CR 4; Sample Rilkan Incarnate, rilkan, incarnate 4, CN, Magic of Incarnum p. 190
CR 1/2; Sample Skarn Warrior, rilkan, warrior 1, LN, Magic of Incarnum p. 192
CR 3; Sample Skarn Monk, rilkan, monk 3, LN, Magic of Incarnum p. 192
CR 4; Sample Skarn Incarnate, rilkan, incarnate 4, LN, Magic of Incarnum p. 192
CR 6; Gilles Veprain, human, incarnate 6, LN, Magic of Incarnum p. 212

Hey, anyone wanna do Tome of Magic or Book of Vile Darkness?    

-DM Jeff


----------



## blargney the second (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow, you've been busy!  Good work, DM_Jeff! 
-blarg


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Sep 29, 2006)

*Book of Vile Darkness*

CR 20; The Dread Emperor, human wizard 10/diabolist 10, LE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 17
CR 12; Siddal, medusa ranger 2/cancer mage 3, CE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 19
CR 14; Gauderis, half-orc druid 7/vermin lord 7, NE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 19
CR 20; Enesstrere, ancient blue dragon, LE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 20
CR 8; Erath, tiefling cleric 8 (Demogorgon), CE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 127
CR 10; S’ruurr, lizardfolk cleric 5 (Demogorgon)/fighter 1/thrall of Demogorgon 3, CE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 128
CR 16; Qill, half-elf rogue 5/cleric 1 (Demogorgon)/thrall of Demogorgon 10, CE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 128
CR 28; Severik, balor fighter 10, CE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 129
CR 27; Marilith Blackguards, marilith blackguard 10, CE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 129
CR 7; Anastasia, Chosen, human cleric 7 (Graz’zt), CE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 131
CR 12; Isha-Denarthun, Chosen, lamia cleric 6 (Graz’zt), CE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 132
CR 13; Besmal, human sorcerer 7/thrall of Graz’zt 6, CE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 132
CR 23; Unhath and Reluhantis, marilith sorcerer 6, CE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 132
CR 15; Yattarra, succubus rogue 6, CE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 133
CR 15; Duvamil, gnome rogue 5/fighter 4/thrall of Juiblex 6, CE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 135
CR 18; Darkness Given Hunger, unique advanced black pudding/demon infusion, CE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 136
CR 17; Quah-Nomag the Skull-King, unique human (ogre-blooded) cleric 14/thrall of Orcus 3, NE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 138
CR 18; Kauvra, half-orc vampire barbarian 16, CE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 139
CR 21; Harthoon, human lich sorcerer 19, CE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 140
CR 7; Rezwal, gnoll cleric 6 (Yeenoghu), CE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 142
CR 11; Gnoll Fighters, gnoll fighter 10, LE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 142
CR 10; The King of Ghouls, unique fiendish ghoul, CE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 142
CR 18; Yeddikadir and Nalebranc, cornugon fighter 8, LE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 145
CR 12; Thorolf, half-elf cleric 6 (Dispater)/fighter 6, LE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 147
CR 18; Ustyhrin-ja, erinyes fighter 1/disciple of Dispater 10, LE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 147
CR 22, Talos, the Triple Iron Golem, huge construct, N, Book of Vile Darkness p. 148
CR 8; Dorban Smokestone, dwarf cleric 8 (Mammon), LE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 149
CR 13; Ruulam, mind flayer cleric 5 (Mammon), LE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 150
CR 6; Mammon’s Hell Hounds, advanced hell hound, LE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 150
CR 19; Zbavra the Witch-Queen, human cleric 5/sorcerer 9/disciple of Mammon 5, LE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 150
CR 16; Dinbar, gnome cleric 16 (Belial), LE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 152
CR 18; Gazra, advanced pit fiend, LE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 153
CR 11; Rosette the Bladereaver, halfling rogue 5/cleric 6 (Levistus), LE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 155
CR 20; Erridon Alaka, gelugon sorcerer 7, LE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 156
CR 14; Zanth, half-fiend half-human rogue 13, LE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 156
CR 8; Bloodcurdle, advanced nightmare, NE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 157
CR 8; Angi-nyahl, bugbear cleric 6 (Baalzebul), LE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 159
CR 15; Israkahn the Liar, tiefling cleric 5/rogue 5/disciple of Baalzebul 5, LE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 160
CR 13; Sammael, human cleric 13 (Baalzebul), LE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 160
CR 16; Nyashk Warriors, fiendish bugbear sorcerer 12, LE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 161
CR 19; Nhagruul, Hellfire Master, fire giant cleric 9 (Mephistopheles), LE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 163
CR 22; Antilia, half-fiend half-elf bard 20, LE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 163
CR 19; Testaron, old red dragon, CE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 164
CR 20; Gilliard DeRosan, human aristocrat 6/cleric 10/disciple of Asmodeus 4, LE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 166
CR 22; Spark Hunters, advanced hamatula ranger 1/mortal hunter 10, LE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 167
CR 18; Glasya, unique devil, LE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 168
CR 13; Martinet, unique devil, LE, Book of Vile Darkness p. 160


----------



## DM_Jeff (Sep 29, 2006)

Vile Darkness! Super!

I started Tome of Magic about an hour ago. But I've been delayed at work...by...work!  :\ 

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Sep 29, 2006)

*Tome of Magic*

CR 8; Morden, dwarf, binder 8, CN, Tome of Magic p. 16
CR 9; Raeleus, tiefling, wizard 5/binder 3/anima mage 1, LE, Tome of Magic p. 54
CR 9; Kybrin, dwarf, binder 7/knight of the sacred seal 2, LN, Tome of Magic p. 58
CR 15; Breven Hulstoff, human, fighter 2/binder 10/scion of Dantalion 3, NE, Tome of Magic p. 63
CR 15; Luxx, doppleganger, binder 8/cleric 1/Tenebrous apostate 3, NE, Tome of Magic p. 67
CR 12; Croius Malter, human, ranger 4/cleric 3/witch slayer 5, N, Tome of Magic p. 71
CR 6; Mercenaries, human, fighter 6, N, Tome of Magic p. 71
CR 16; Sir Michael Ambrose, human, fallen paladin 6/rogue 1/blackguard 4/witch slayer 5, LE, Tome of Magic p. 93
CR 10; Tasmin Cutterbuck, gnome, binder 10, LN, Tome of Magic p. 96
CR 8; Seropaenean Guards, aasimar, fighter 4/paladin 4, LG, Tome of Magic p. 100
CR 17; Jailer, hill giant, fighter 10, NE, Tome of Magic p. 104
CR 12; Seropaenean Officers, human, cleric 7/witch slayer 5, LN, Tome of Magic p. 104
CR 13; Elite Guards, human, rogue 5/assassin 8, LE, Tome of Magic p. 105
CR 16; Eiliera, human, necromancer 5/cleric 5/true necromancer 6, LN, Tome of Magic p. 106
CR 13; Irrin Coradran, human, shadowcaster 13, LN, Tome of Magic p. 116
CR 8; Sandurel Krie, halfling, shadowcaster 5/child of night 3, N, Tome of Magic p. 120
CR 16; Thanielle Tiergun, human, shadowcaster 6/master of shadow 10, NE, Tome of Magic p. 124
CR 15; Eveneth Stillwater, elf, shadowcaster 5/sorcerer 6/noctumancer 4, LN, Tome of Magic p. 128
CR 11; Niko Drendol, human, fighter 3/rogue 4/shadowblade 4, CN, Tome of Magic p. 132
CR 4; Black Dawn Pirate, human, rogue 2/fighter 2, N, Tome of Magic p. 132
CR 14; Lozruet, drow, fighter 6/shadowsmith 7, NE, Tome of Magic p. 135
CR 9; Silious Roh, drow, shadowcaster 7/fighter 1, NE, Tome of Magic p. 169
CR 10; Yezen Trueweave, gnome, shadowcaster 10, LN, Tome of Magic p. 171
CR 16; Geoffrey Moer, human lich, necromancer 3/shadowcaster 11, CE, Tome of Magic p. 174
CR 4; Bartleby, shadowswyft, rogue 1/shadowcaster 3, N, Tome of Magic p. 176
CR 3; Typical Cabalist, human, shadowcaster 3, LN, Tome of Magic p. 178
CR 5; Rubious Rallader, human, bard 5, N, Tome of Magic p. 178
CR 5; Ghostly Sorcerer, human ghost, sorcerer 3, CN, Tome of Magic p. 179
CR 3; Shadar-Kai Sentries, shadar-kai, rogue 2, NE, Tome of Magic p. 180
CR 4; Drow Bat Riders, drow, ranger 3, NE, Tome of Magic p. 180
CR 7; Bilious Crow, human, necromancer 7, NE, Tome of Magic p. 183
CR 8; Kriella, drow, shadowcaster 7, CN, Tome of Magic p. 183
CR 10; Morgrenix, drow, shadowcaster 9, NE, Tome of Magic p. 184
CR 7; Maeleus, shadar-kai, rogue 4/assassin 2, NE, Tome of Magic p. 185
CR 9; Blind Guards, grimlock, barbarian 8, NE, Tome of Magic p. 186
CR 22; Crestian, human lich, shadowcaster 20, CE, Tome of Magic p. 189
CR 9; Khetarin, half-elf, truenamer 9, NG, Tome of Magic p. 203
CR 10; Kalazart Candlesong, gnome, bard 6/acolyte of the ego 4, CG, Tome of Magic p. 207
CR 11; Tobilar, human, fighter 10/bereft 1, NG, Tome of Magic p. 211
CR 10; Kuorick Hammerdau, human, cleric 7/brimstone speaker 3, LG, Tome of Magic p. 215
CR 9 Kordi Senade, dwarf, monk 6/truenamer 1/disciple of the word 2, LN, Tome of Magic p. 220
CR 8; Nivir, human, cleric 7/fiendbinder 1, CN, Tome of Magic p. 227
CR 6; Prekish, illumian, truenamer 6, N, Tome of Magic p. 272
CR 10; Count Religard, human, fighter 4/truenamer 6, LG, Tome of Magic p. 276
CR 4; Catharandamus, ghoul, cleric 3, CE, Tome of Magic p. 280
CR 2; Corbus, wererat, rogue 1, CE, Tome of Magic p. 281
CR 13; Gath-Mal, human, sorcerer 4/seer 3/cerebremancer 6, CN, Tome of Magic p. 284
CR 5; Attendants, pseudonatural human, psychic warrior 4, CN, Tome of Magic p. 285

OK, so, what do we have to go? What are we missing? Anyone keeping track?   

-DM Jeff


----------



## Pat (Sep 30, 2006)

*Manual of the Planes*
CR 25; Tiamat, the Chromatic Dragon; chromatic dragon; -; LE; Manual of the Planes; p. 118
CR 25; Bahamut, the Platinum Dragon; platinum dragon; -; LG; Manual of the Planes; p. 133

Unfortunately, that's my last book.

But I did compile all the NPCs posted so far into a list. I cleaned up a lot of formatting problems, but except for changing all the field separators to semicolons (several NPCs use commas in their names), they were all minor. Instead of guessing, I labeled any questionable items I ran across with a "?". The only non-formatting change I made was to remove the mob and stampede (they're sample monsters not NPCs), and the 5 servants, familiars, and animal companions from the DMG II (they're part of their master's entry, and nobody else listed them). So here's the list, sorted by CR:

_Edit: Deleted. See http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3146501&postcount=84 for the current version. Note the books are also out of date._

Books completed:

Book of Exalted Deeds
Book of Vile Darkness (3E)
Complete Adventurer
Complete Arcane
Complete Divine
Complete Psionic
Complete Warrior
Deities and Demigods (3E) (no NPCs)
Draconomicon (no NPCs)
Dragon Magic
Dungeon Master's Guide II
Epic Level Handbook (3E)
Expanded Psionics Handbook (no NPCs)
Fiend Folio (3E)
Fiendish Codex: Hordes of the Abyss (no NPCs)
Frostburn
Heroes of Battle
Heroes of Horror
Libris Mortis
Lords of Madness
Magic of Incarnum
Manual of the Planes (3E)
Miniatures Handbook (3E) (no NPCs)
Monster Manual
Monster Manual II (3E)
Monster Manual III
Planar Handbook
Players Handbook II
Races of Destiny
Races of Stone
Races of the Dragon
Races of the Wild
Sandstorm
Savage Species (3E)
Stormwrack
Tome of Battle
Tome of Magic
Weapons of Legacy

NPCs: 686
CR: range 1/2 to 39, mean (average) 10.28, median (middle) 9, mode (most common) 10
Books: 38

Edit: Complete and included fixes up to post #70 (Monster Manual II & III, Fiend Folio), labeled 3E books, added statistics.

-Pat


----------



## DM_Jeff (Sep 30, 2006)

Great job Pat, thanks! Anyone have any more?

*Races of the Dragon*

CR 13; Molik; kobold; monk 8/discipline of the eye 5; LE; Races of the Dragon; p. 78
CR 11; Litrix; kobold; sorcerer 5/dracolexi 6; CN; Races of the Dragon; p. 84
CR 6; Braxon; human; fighter 5/dragon devotee 1; LE; Races of the Dragon; p. 88
CR 12; Wedlen Mooncaller; draconic gnome; sorcerer 6/dragon heart mage 5; CN; Races of the Dragon; p. 90
CR 14; Adetherin Forzenda; half-gold dragon human; cleric 5/singer of concordance 7; LG; Races of the Dragon; p. 95
CR 4; Draconic Myrmidon; draconic human; warrior 4; LN; Races of the Dragon; p. 125
CR 17; Booldipdop; kuo-toa; cleric 15; CE; Races of the Dragon; p. 131
CR 4; Grug ux Bahamuti Tibur Grug; dragonborn; barbarian 4; CG; Races of the Dragon; p. 134
CR 6; Vythjhank ux Maekrix Tibur Gunnloda; dragonborn; fighter 6; LN; Races of the Dragon; p. 134
CR 5; Dominique Wilhemina; spellscale; sorcerer 5; NG; Races of the Dragon; p. 135
CR 9; Aiden Spellmaster; spellscale; cleric 3/sorcerer 4/mystic theurge 2; CG; Races of the Dragon; p. 135
CR 6; Stefan the Bold; spellscale; bard 6; CG; Races of the Dragon; p. 136
CR 7; Elthora Galadula; half-deep dragon drow; ranger 4; CE; Races of the Dragon; p. 139
CR 9; Angriz Ulhargix; half-blue dragon half-orc; wizard 7; N; Races of the Dragon; p. 140
CR 3; Molligrew Treebonnet; draconic halfling; expert 3; CG; Races of the Dragon; p. 141
CR 10; Inala Axeblood; draconic dwarf; cleric 9; LN; Races of the Dragon; p. 142
CR 1/2; Edar; kobold; expert 3; LE; Races of the Dragon; p. 144
CR 3; Ner; kobold; warrior 6; LE; Races of the Dragon; p. 144
CR 2; Orn; kobold; expert 5; LE; Races of the Dragon; p. 144
CR 2; Sjir Crew Healer; kobold; adept 4; LE; Races of the Dragon; p. 145

-DM Jeff


----------



## blargney the second (Sep 30, 2006)

CR 0 for a Hill Giant Brute! *laugh*  Has he already got Str 0?


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Sep 30, 2006)

Maybe a list of core missing books would help? I'd suggest staying away from campaign specific books (e.g., Forgotten Realms, Eberron) until we've got the main ones done.

Missing books I can think of:

Deities and Demigods (3E)
Draconomicon
Fiendish Codex: Hordes of the Abyss
Miniatures Handbook (3E)
Players Handbook II
Savage Species (3E)

Also, maybe 3E books should be denoted as such since statblocks could require significant revision?


----------



## Pat (Sep 30, 2006)

(Updated list a couple posts above with Races of the Dragon.)

Yes, thats one of the silly typos I came across. Even though it'd be easy to derive, I'd prefer to have it confirmed by somone with the book if possible. Here's the complete list:

CR 0?; Hill Giant Brute; hill giant; barbarian 2; CE; Heroes of Battle; p. 147
CR 5; Drow Raider; drow; fighter 4; ?; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 71
CR 6; Cultist; ?; cleric 3/rogue 3; ?; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 164
CR 7; ?; kuo-toa; Cleric 5 of Blibdoolpoolp; NE; Lords of Madness; p. 85
CR 7; Niskigan kha Chikuk; bhuka; ranger 5/lord of tides 2; LNG?; Sandstorm; p. 74
CR 8; ?; neogi; sorcerer 6; NE; Lords of Madness; p. 96
CR 10; Giant Slayer; ?; barbarian 5/ranger 5; ?; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 165
CR 10; Martial Artist, Fighter; human; monk 5/fighter 5; ?; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 167
CR 10; Martial Artist, Rogue; human; rogue 5/monk 5; ?; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 167
CR 10; The King of Ghouls; unique fiendish ghoul; ?; CE; Book of Vile Darkness; p. 140
CR 11; Arcane Mercenary; human; fighter 5/sorcerer 6; ?; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 162
CR 11; Formian Astronomer; formian myrmarch; bard 3; LNG?; Planar Handbook; p. 179
CR 11; Pale Raider; death slaad; cleric 5; CNG?; Planar Handbook; p. 185
CR 12; Bounty Hunter; human; ranger 3/rogue 4/assassin 5; ?; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 163
CR 13; Tribal Shaman; human; barbarian 6/druid 7; ?; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 171
CR 14; Antipaladin; human; paladin 7/blackguard 7; ?; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 161
CR 14; Mastermind; human; rogue 7/bard 7; ?; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 170
CR 15; Orluthian; stygian aboleth; ?; LE; Lords of Madness; p. 20
CR 17; Undead Master; human; cleric 3/sorcerer 4/mystic theurge 19; ?; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 172
CR 18; Darkness Given Hunger; unique advanced black pudding/demon infusion; ?; CE; Book of Vile Darkness; p. 136
CR 18; Master Wizard, Illusionist; human; wizard 13/archmage 5; ?; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 169
CR 18; Master Wizard; human; wizard 13/archmage 5; ?; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 168
CR 20; Enesstrere; ancient blue dragon; ?; LE; Book of Vile Darkness; p. 20
CR 20; High Priest; ?; cleric 17/heirophant 3; ?; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 166
CR 22; Talos, the Triple Iron Golem; huge construct; ?; N; Book of Vile Darkness; p. 148

As they're confirmed I'll fix them (or remove the "?" if they're correct).

-Pat


----------



## DM_Jeff (Sep 30, 2006)

Whoops. Looks like three of those typos are mine. here ya go.   

CR 5; Hill Giant Brute; hill giant; barbarian 2; CE; Heroes of Battle; p. 147

CR 11; Formian Astronomer; formian myrmarch; bard 3; LN; Planar Handbook; p. 179

CR 11; Pale Raider; death slaad; cleric 5; CG; Planar Handbook; p. 185

-DM Jeff


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 30, 2006)

(Fixes in bold)

CR 5; Drow Raider; drow; fighter 4; *NE*; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 71
CR 6; Cultist; *human*; cleric 3/rogue 3; *NE*; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 164
CR 10; Giant Slayer; *human*; barbarian 5/ranger 5; *CG*; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 165
CR 10; Martial Artist, Fighter; human; monk 5/fighter 5; *LG, LN, or LE*; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 167
CR 10; Martial Artist, Rogue; human; rogue 5/monk 5; *LG, LN, or LE*; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 167
CR 11; Arcane Mercenary; human; fighter 5/sorcerer 6; *LN*; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 162
CR 12; Bounty Hunter; human; ranger 3/rogue 4/assassin 5; *LE, NE, or CE*; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 163
CR 13; Tribal Shaman; human; barbarian 6/druid 7; *Any*; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 171
CR 14; Antipaladin; human; paladin 7/blackguard 7; *LE, NE, or CE*; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 161
CR 14; Mastermind; human; rogue 7/bard 7; *N*; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 170
CR 17; Undead Master; human; cleric 3/sorcerer 4/mystic theurge *10*; *LE*; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 172
CR 18; Master Wizard, *Conjurer*; human; wizard 13/archmage 5; *CN*; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 169
CR 18; Master Wizard; human; wizard 13/archmage 5; *CN*; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 168
CR 20; High Priest; *human*; cleric 17/heirophant 3; *LE*; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 166


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 30, 2006)

DM_Jeff said:
			
		

> CR 5; Hill Giant Brute; hill giant; barbarian 2; CE; Heroes of Battle; p. 147



I think that should be CR 9 .


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 30, 2006)

DM_Jeff said:
			
		

> CR 11; Pale Raider; death slaad; cleric 5; CG; Planar Handbook; p. 185



And, um, I think this one should be CR 15


----------



## DM_Jeff (Sep 30, 2006)

I'd suggest staying away from campaign specific books (e.g. said:
			
		

> Deities and Demigods (3E)[/S] no NPC stat blocks
> Draconomicon no NPC stat blocks
> Fiendish Codex: Hordes of the Abyss no NPC stat blocks
> Miniatures Handbook (3E) no NPC stat blocks
> ...




-DM Jeff


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 30, 2006)

Some more fixes/confirmations:

CR 7; Niskigan kha Chikuk; bhuka; ranger 5/lord of tides 2; LNG?; Sandstorm; p. 74

That should be *LN*.

CR 7; ?; kuo-toa; Cleric 5 of Blibdoolpoolp; NE; Lords of Madness; p. 85

This one is just listed as "Kuo-toa Cleric 5 of Blibdoolpoolp". It doesn't have any other name.

CR 8; ?; neogi; sorcerer 6; NE; Lords of Madness; p. 96

Similarly, this is just listed as "Neogi Sorcerer".

CR 10; The King of Ghouls; unique fiendish ghoul; ?; CE; Book of Vile Darkness; p. 140
CR 15; Orluthian; stygian aboleth; ?; LE; Lords of Madness; p. 20
CR 18; Darkness Given Hunger; unique advanced black pudding/demon infusion; ?; CE; Book of Vile Darkness; p. 136
CR 20; Enesstrere; ancient blue dragon; ?; LE; Book of Vile Darkness; p. 20
CR 22; Talos, the Triple Iron Golem; huge construct; ?; N; Book of Vile Darkness; p. 148

None of these creastures have any class levels, but the King of Ghouls has the wrong page number (it should be 142).


----------



## Pat (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks, Echohawk! Looks like that's all of them. I updated the master list in post #45 with all the fixes up to this point. I also included Ogrork's suggestion (labeled which books were 3E), and added the books DM_Jeff indicated had no NPCs.

-Pat


----------



## Pat (Sep 30, 2006)

*Statistics*

NPCs: 615
CR: average 9.62, mode 10, mean 9
Alignment: 66 CE, 59 NE, 88 LE, 76 CN, 64 N, 63 LN, 61 CG, 63 NG, 64 LG, 2 any E, 2 any L, 7 any or V


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Sep 30, 2006)

Yeah, I tried to stay away from listing straight monsters but the ones I did include were abnormal in some way (i.e., advanced or unique). I always listed the name, even if it's just "Gnoll Archer" or whatever.


----------



## Pat (Oct 1, 2006)

That's an interesting question. Does the Frost Giant Jarl from the Monster Manual qualify?

We have at least these to go:

Deities and Demigods (3E)
Epic Level Handbook (3E)
Players Handbook II
Savage Species (3E)


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 1, 2006)

CR 10; Anastrianna Galanodel; shadow; sorcerer 4/emancipated spawn 3; N; Savage Species; p. 76
CR 15; Sugglir Wissenka; mind flayer; shadowdance 3/illithid savant 3; LE; Savage Species; p. 78
CR 12; Mictecacihuatl; aranea; ranger 3/master of flies 5; N; Savage Species; p. 82
CR 7; Saebeohrt Rippling Death; lizardfolk; fighter 4/scaled horror 2; NE; Savage Species; p. 84
CR 6; Melantha Akanthapoula; harpy; siren 2; CE; Savage Species; p. 86
CR 10; Frode the Gory; red slaad; fighter 2/slaad brooder 1; CN; Savage Species; p. 88
CR 7; Dench the Bull; orc; fighter 5/survivor 2; CN; Savage Species; p. 90
CR 9; Xanaphia Naïlo; lillend; sybil 2; N; Savage Species; p. 93
CR 8; Annamette Devisser; merfolk; fighter 5/waverider 2; NG; Savage Species; p. 96
CR 16; Shauganttha; yuan-ti abomination; cleric 5/yuan-ti cultist 2; CE; Savage Species; p. 100


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 1, 2006)

CR 9; Anastria Nailo; half-elf; beguiler 9; CN; Players Handbook II; p. 11
CR 7; Thane; human; blue dragon shaman 7; LN; Players Handbook II; p. 18
CR 7; Yele; elf; duskblade 7; NG; Players Handbook II; p. 24
CR 7; Lady Sorra; human; knight 7; LE; Players Handbook II; p. 30


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 1, 2006)

CR 23*; Union Sentinel Sergeant; human; fighter 21/union sentinel 2; LN; Epic Level Handbook; p. 247
CR 31; Union Sentinel Backup Team Member; human; fighter 30/union sentinel 1; LN; Epic Level Handbook; p. 254
CR 34; Beldwin Firval; halfling; rogue 27/perfect wight 7; N; Epic Level Handbook; p. 269
CR 13; Romana; human; paladin 13; LG; Epic Level Handbook; p. 270
CR 7; Therel; human; wizard 6; LG; Epic Level Handbook; p. 270
CR 7; Brin; human; fighter 6; LG; Epic Level Handbook; p. 270
CR 19; Agnimia; human; ranger 19; NG; Epic Level Handbook; p. 285
CR 23; Ignition/Inferno; paragon half-fire elemental ettin; -; LN; Epic Level Handbook; p. 285
CR 25; Regalid Maethos; human; ranger 22/agent retriever 3; LG; Epic Level Handbook; p. 285
CR 23; Rhovaelia; great wyrm green dragon; -; LE; Epic Level Handbook; p. 287
CR 30; Lucrimm; human; rogue 22/epic infiltrator 8; LN; Epic Level Handbook; p. 289
CR 39; Elminster; human (chosen of mystra); fighter 1/rogue 2/cleric 3/wizard 24/archmage 5; CG; Epic Level Handbook; p. 291
CR 32; Storm Silverhand; human (chosen of mystra); rogue 1/fighter 4/sorcerer 12/bard 8/harper scout 3; CG; Epic Level Handbook; p. 292
CR 18; Gerti Orelsdottr; frost giant; cleric of auril 5/runecaster 4; CE; Epic Level Handbook; p. 294
CR 30; Halaster Blackcloak; human; wizard 25/archmage 5; CE; Epic Level Handbook; p. 294
Cr 36; The Simbul; human (chosen of mystra); sorcerer 20/archmage 2/wizard 10; CN; Epic Level Handbook; p. 296
CR 31; Szass Tam; lich; necromancer 10/red wizard 17/archmage 2; NE; Epic Level Handbook; p. 297
CR 31; Khelben "Blackstaff" Arunsun; human (chosen of mystra); wizard 24/archmage 3; LN; Epic Level Handbook; p. 299
CR 28; Alustriel; human (chosen of mystra); wizard 20/sorcerer 2/archmage 2; CG; Epic Level Handbook; p. 300
CR 25; Manshoon; human; wizard 23/archmage 2; LE; Epic Level Handbook; p. 301
CR 25; Iyraclea; human; cleric 15/divine disciple 5/hierophant of Auril 5; NE; Epic Level Handbook; p. 302
CR 30; Shuruppak; human; fighter 20/rogue 3/wizard 7; NE; Epic Level Handbook; p. 304
CR 39; Cat Lord; outsider; rogue 37; N; Epic Level Handbook; p. 305
CR 23; Eclavdra; drow; cleric 23; CE; Epic Level Handbook; p. 306
CR 24; Lord Robilar; human; fighter 24; LE; Epic Level Handbook; p. 307
CR 27; Mordenkainen; human; wizard 27; N; Epic Level Handbook; p. 308


* ELH says "2" but this was corrected in the errata.


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 1, 2006)

Pat said:
			
		

> That's an interesting question. Does the Frost Giant Jarl from the Monster Manual qualify?



Yes .



> We have at least these to go:
> 
> Deities and Demigods (3E)
> Epic Level Handbook (3E)
> ...



Um, are we including all of the deities themselves (or their avatars) as NPCs? If so, then I'm not volunteering to do _Deities and Demigods_; those stat blocks hurt both my eyes and my brain .


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Oct 1, 2006)

No, not the deities. I intentionally left out the demon/devil lords and gods from Fiendish Codex.


----------



## Pat (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks! Caught up through the ELH. The complied list of all NPCs is here:

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3095367&postcount=45

Any other books?

-Pat


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 1, 2006)

Pat said:
			
		

> Any other books?



Still to do:

Monster Manual v.3.5
Monster Manual III
Monster Manual IV
Fantastic Locations: Dragonsdown Grotto
Fantastic Locations: Fane of the Drow
Fantastic Locations: Fields of Ruin
Fantastic Locations: Hellspike Prison
Red Hand of Doom


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm not sure if you want the sample templated undead..?

CR 17; Aboleth Mage; aboleth; wizard 10; LE; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 9
CR 16; Hound Archon Hero; hound archon; paladin 11; LG; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 17
CR 7; Sample Ghost; human ghost; fighter 5; Any; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 117
CR 17; Frost Giant Jarl; frost giant; blackguard 8; CE; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 122
CR 11; Sample Half-Celestial; half-celestial/half-human; paladin 9; LG; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 145
CR 6; Sample Half-Dragon; half-black dragon/half-human; fighter 4; CE; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 146
CR 9; Sample Half-Fiend; half-fiend/half-human; cleric 7; E; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 147
CR 11; Harpy Archer; harpy; fighter 7; CE; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 151
CR 13; Sample Lich; human lich; wizard 11; NE; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 166
CR 17; Mind Flayer Sorcerer; mind flayer; sorcerer 9; LE; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 187
CR 15; Mummy Lord; mummy; cleric 10; LE; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 190
CR 7; Ogre Barbarian; ogre; barbarian 4; CE; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 199
CR 11; Troll Hunter; troll; ranger 6; CE; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 247
CR 13; Celestial Charge; unicorn; cleric 7; CG; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 250
CR 7; Sample Vampire; human vampire; fighter 5; E; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 250
CR 15; Sample Elite Vampire; half-elf vampire; monk 9/shadowdancer 4; E; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 251


----------



## Pat (Oct 1, 2006)

I think Ogrork's "abnormal" standard is a good start (unique, class levels, etc). No plain monsters, and no sample template creatures unless they meet those criteria (e.g. no to an axiomatic bulette, yes to a human vampire fighter 5).

But I'm not sure about advanced creatures like the Golden Protector (advanced celestial half-dragon lammasu), or the Greater Shadow.


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay, I think these all meet those criteria...

CR 13; Sample Death Knight; human death knight; fighter 7/blackguard 3; LE; Monster Manual II; p. 208
CR 7; -; huecuva; cleric 5; NE; Fiend Folio
CR 7; Armand Warden; armand; monk 4; LN; Monster Manual III; p. 11
CR 3; Changeling Spy; changeling; rogue 3; N; Monster Manual III; p. 25
CR 7; Dracotaur Rager; dracotaur; barbarian 4; CE; Monster Manual III; p. 43
CR 20; Eldritch Giant Confessor; eldritch giant; cleric 11; NE; Monster Manual III; p. 57
CR 15; Sand Giant Champion; sand giant; fighter 5; LN; Monster Manual III; p. 59
CR 8; Glaistig Mindbender; glaistig; sorcerer 5; CN; Monster Manual III; p. 61
CR 4; Poison Dusk Lieutenant; poison disk lizardfolk; ranger 4; N; Monster Manual III; p. 97
CR 8; Lumi Crusader; lumi; fighter 2/cleric 6; LN; Monster Manual III; p. 99
CR 7; Nycter Defender of the Cave; nycter; druid 5; N; Monster Manual III; p. 113
CR 8; Skullcrusher Ogre Sergeant; skullcrusher ogre; fighter 3; NE; Monster Manual III; p. 117
CR 10; Quaraphon Bully; quaraphon; barbarian 5; CN; Monster Manual III; p. 117
CR 7; Witchknife Captain; witchknife; rogue 3; N; Monster Manual III; p. 195
CR 11; Autumn; woodling human; druid 9; NG; Monster Manual III; p. 197


----------



## DM_Jeff (Oct 2, 2006)

While I noted PHB2 and Savage Species have NPC's, I don't actually think anyone has done these books. Anyoen have them with them today? I may be able to start tonight!

-DM Jeff


----------



## Pat (Oct 2, 2006)

You got beat for once! Echohawk snuck in Savage Species and PHBII. 


			
				Pat said:
			
		

> Books completed:
> 
> Book of Exalted Deeds
> Book of Vile Darkness (3E)
> ...



The master list of all NPCs is current up to this post (see http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3095367&postcount=45)


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Oct 2, 2006)

Someone might want to check the CR 5 "Dwarf Berzerker" from _Heroes of Battle _ which has "drow" listed for its race. Typo?

I actually used the list for the first time today and it provided a wealth of options! If we could get it converted to an Excel format (so each category could be filtered/ordered), it would be invaluable.


----------



## Pat (Oct 2, 2006)

How do you think I've been checking the list? 

The consistent semi-colon delimiters make it easy to import into any spreadsheet. I think both the pure text and the spreadsheet version are useful (pure text is more transportable, and it's more accessible since you need to register before you can download attachments). It's probably not a final version, but here's a version with minimal formatting in Excel:

Edit: Haven't fixed the drow/dwarf berserker. There's also a "poison disk" (dusk) lizardfolk, and the alignments aren't entirely consistent (Any and V seem to be the same; Any E and LE, NE, and CE are the same — I'll standardize those and fix any other errors next update.)


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh man, that is beautiful!


----------



## DM_Jeff (Oct 7, 2006)

* bump? *   

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Oct 10, 2006)

*Complete Mage*
CR 11; Caspian LaMont; half-elf; fighter 4/sorcerer 2/abjurant champion 5; LN; Complete Mage p. 53
CR 10; Leruun Anstrun; human; cleric 3/warlock 3/eldritch disciple 4; N; Complete Mage p. 56
CR 16; Oslavan Kaligos; elf; warlock 3/wizard 3/eldritch theurge 10; CE; Complete Mage p. 60
CR 10; Torgar Coalhair; dwarf; warlock 5/emlightened spirit 5; LG; Complete Mage p. 63
CR 10; Confessor Ruprecht Varsuum; human; warmage 6/holy scourge 4; LG; Complete Mage p. 67
CR 8; Lalage Amatifa; half-elf; bard 6/lyric thaumaturge 2; CG; Complete Mage p. 70
CR 13; Caphodel Berrandar; gnome; enchanter 8/master specialist 5; N; Complete Mage p. 73
CR 14; Lukaas Duskwhisper; human; bard 2/illusionist 7/nightmare spinner 5; LE; Complete Mage p. 77
CR 9; Kalind Leschay; human; wizard 4/sorcerer 1/ultimate magus 4; NG; Complete Mage p. 80
CR 10; Kory Stargazer; human; rogue 4/diviner 1/unseen seer 5; N; Complete Mage p. 84
CR 11; Jerarra of the Hunted Steppes; half-elf; wu-jen 5/wild soul 6; CG; Complete Mage p. 88

-DM Jeff


----------



## Nyaricus (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow. This is awesome guys; GREAT work!

I really appreciate it; I'm sure it'll see use in my games


----------



## blargney the second (Oct 26, 2006)

I added DM_Jeff's Complete Mage contribution to this Excel file, as well as the Eberron ones that he did so far in the Eberron NPC List.  I added columns for Setting and Nation so it's clear if they're not generic NPCs.

-blarg

Edit: I've cleaned up the fields a bunch, and added a page that lists which sourcebooks have been indexed or not.

Edit #2: The latest file can be found here.


----------



## klofft (Oct 27, 2006)

Boy, I don't comment on these boards often, but I just have to say that this is totally awesome! I compile so much from the WotC books for my own use, and I hadn't thought of doing this list yet.  The utility of this list is phenomenal! Thanks to everyone who has contributed to it!

C


----------



## DM_Jeff (Oct 27, 2006)

blargney the second said:
			
		

> I added DM_Jeff's Complete Mage contribution to this Excel file, as well as the Eberron ones that he did so far




Now that's teamwork, I love it! Great work!

-DM Jeff


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 27, 2006)

For those who might not know, the Red Hand of Doom NPCs (and other creatures) are fully available on the WotC website here.


----------



## blargney the second (Oct 28, 2006)

I've updated the Excel file in my last post.  I did some cleaning up of the fields, and added a page that lists which sourcebooks have been indexed or not.

*Sourcebooks Not Indexed*
Dungeon Master's Guide (p 112 onwards)
Monster Manual IV

*Adventures Not Indexed*
Fantastic Locations: Dragonsdown Grotto
Fantastic Locations: Fane of the Drow
Fantastic Locations: Fields of Ruin
Fantastic Locations: Hellspike Prison
Grasp of the Emerald Claw
Red Hand of Doom
Shadows of the Last War
Voyage of the Golden Dragon
Whispers of the Vampire's Blade


----------



## Henrix (Oct 29, 2006)

Great! Thanks, guys!


----------



## Pat (Oct 29, 2006)

For the lurkers who can't download attachments, here's a current semi-colon delimited version (minus the sourcebook page):

```
CR; Name (or role); Race; Classes and Levels; Alignment; Sourcebook; Page; Setting; Nation
0.5; Edar; kobold; expert 3; LE; Races of the Dragon; p. 144; ; 
0.5; Haydith ir’Wynarn; human; aristocrat 1; CG; Five Nations; p. 60; Eberron; Breland
0.5; Human Archer; human; warrior 1; Any; Heroes of Battle; p. 142; ; 
0.5; Human Regular; human; warrior 1; Any; Heroes of Battle; p. 142; ; 
0.5; Low-Level Human Mugger; human; warrior 1; N; Sharn City of Towers; p. 153; Eberron; 
0.5; Orc Engineer; orc; expert 1; CE; Heroes of Battle; p. 152; ; 
0.5; Petty Cultist; orc; warrior 1; NE; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 101; Eberron; 
0.5; Sample Azuran Warrior; azuran; warrior 1; CG; Magic of Incarnum; p. 170; ; 
0.5; Sample Duskling Warrior; duskling; warrior 1; N; Magic of Incarnum; p. 175; ; 
0.5; Sample Rilkan Warrior; rilkan; warrior 1; CG; Magic of Incarnum; p. 189; ; 
0.5; Sample Skarn Warrior; rilkan; warrior 1; LN; Magic of Incarnum; p. 192; ; 
0.5; Typical Rail Hand; human; commoner 1; LN; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 84; Eberron; 
0.5; Watch Patrol; human; warrior 1; N; Sharn City of Towers; p. 136; Eberron; 
1; Bandit; human; warrior 2; NE; Races of Destiny; p. 180; ; 
1; Bureaucrat; human; expert 2; N; Races of Destiny; p. 180; ; 
1; Cutter; warforged; barbarian 1; CN; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 308; Eberron
1; Drow Lookout; drow; warrior 1; NE; Secrets of Xen’drik; p. 68; Eberron
1; Dwarf Acolyte; dwarf; cleric 1 of Moradin; LG; Races of Stone; p. 173; 
1; Elite Guard; half-orc; warrior 2; LE; Sharn City of Towers; p. 143; Eberron
1; Elite Watch Guard; human; warrior 2; LN; Sharn City of Towers; p. 137; Eberron
1; Goblin Worg Rider; goblin; warrior 2; NE; Heroes of Battle; p. 148; 
1; Goliath Warrior; goliath; warrior 1; N; Races of Stone; p. 183; 
1; Peasant; human; warrior 2; NE; Races of Destiny; p. 180; 
1; Raptoran Youth Pilgrim; raptoran; barbarian 1; CG; Races of the Wild; p. 184; 
1; Skakan; goblin; expert 3; NE; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 311; Eberron
1; Typical Airship Stevedore; half-elf; expert 2; NG; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 81; Eberron
1; Typical Emerald Claw Soldier; human; warrior 2; LE; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 245; Eberron
1; Typical Lyrandar Travel Official; half-elf; expert 1/magewright 1; LN; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 16; Eberron
1; Typical Lyrandar Travel Official; half-elf; expert 1/magewright 1; LN; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 16; Eberron
1; Warforged; warforged; rogue 2; LE; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 312; Eberron
1; Watch Guards; human; warrior 2; LN; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 310; Eberron
2; Bloodwing Zhaolei; illumian; bard 1/fighter 1; NG; Races of Destiny; p. 87; 
2; Catfolk Scout; catfolk; ranger 1; CG; Races of the Wild; p. 94; 
2; City Guard; human; warrior 3; N; Races of Destiny; p. 180; 
2; Corbus; wererat; rogue 1; CE; Tome of Magic; p. 281; 
2; Drow Disciple; drow; adept 2; CE; Secrets of Xen’drik; p. 69; Eberron
2; Dwarf Sergeant; dwarf; warrior 3; LN; Races of Stone; p. 177; 
2; Dwarf Warrior; dwarf; warrior 3; LN; Races of Eberron; p. 73; Eberron
2; Elf Commander; elf; ranger 2; CG; Heroes of Battle; p. 146; 
2; Gnome information Broker; gnome; bard 4; N; Races of Eberron; p. 84; Eberron
2; Gnome Sergeant; gnome; warrior 3; NG; Races of Stone; p. 179; 
2; Goblin Sneak Corporal; goblin; rogue 2; NE; Heroes of Battle; p. 148; 
2; Goliath Hunter; goliath; barbarian 1; CN; Races of Stone; p. 181; 
2; Half-Orc Inquisitive; half-orc; ranger 1/rogue 1; LN; Races of Eberron; p. 94; Eberron
2; Half-Orc Thug; half-orc; rogue 1/fighter 1; CN; Races of Destiny; p. 186; 
2; Hobgoblin Soldier Lieutenant; hobgoblin; fighter 4; LE; Heroes of Battle; p. 149; 
2; Human Sniper; human; fighter 2; Any; Heroes of Battle; p. 142; 
2; Hunter; human; warrior 3; NG; Races of Destiny; p. 181; 
2; Killoren Traveler; catfolk; ranger 1/rogue 1; N; Races of the Wild; p. 105; 
2; Orc Corporal; orc; barbarian 2; CE; Heroes of Battle; p. 152; 
2; Orc Sergeant; orc; barbarian 2; CE; Heroes of Battle; p. 152; 
2; Orn; kobold; expert 5; LE; Races of the Dragon; p. 144; 
2; Shifter Scout; shifter; ranger 2; N; Races of Eberron; p. 38; Eberron
2; Sjir Crew Healer; kobold; adept 4; LE; Races of the Dragon; p. 145; 
2; Typical House Cannith Magewright; human; magewright 3; NG; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 232; Eberron
2; Typical House Jorasco Healer; halfling; adept 3; NG; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 233; Eberron
2; Typical House Kundarak Banker; dwarf; expert 3; LN; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 234; Eberron
2; Typical House Vadalis Handler; human; commoner 5; NG; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 240; Eberron
2; Typical Seren Brave; human; barbarian 2; CN; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 98; Eberron
2; Valenar Rider; elf; ranger 2; CN; Races of Eberron; p. 81; Eberron
3; Acolyte of Transition; elf; cleric 3; NG; Races of Eberron; p. 76; Eberron
3; Boromar Pickpocket; halfling; rogue 3; N; Sharn City of Towers; p. 151; Eberron
3; Bravo; half-elf; rogue 3; CN; Races of Destiny; p. 183; 
3; Cavallah; ogre mage; rogue 3; LE; Sharn City of Towers; p. 152; Eberron; 
3; Changeling Spy; changeling; rogue 3; N; Monster Manual III; p. 25; ; 
3; Citadel Agent; human; expert 2/rogue 2; LN; Sharn City of Towers; p. 140; Eberron; 
3; Daelkyr Half-Blood Rogue; daelkyr half-blood; rogue 3; LN; Magic of Eberron; p. 39; Eberron; 
3; Daelkyr Half-Blood Wizard; daelkyr half-blood; wizard 3; LN; Magic of Eberron; p. 39; Eberron; 
3; Drow Hunter; drow; ranger 2; NE; Secrets of Xen’drik; p. 69; Eberron; 
3; Elf Chaplain; elf; cleric 3; CG; Races of the Wild; p. 181; ; 
3; Gnome Scout; gnome; ranger 3; NG; Races of Stone; p. 179; ; 
3; Gnome Scout Sergeant; gnome; rogue 3; NG; Heroes of Battle; p. 147; ; 
3; Goblin Sneak Sergeant; goblin; rogue 3; NE; Heroes of Battle; p. 148; ; 
3; Guard Captain; human; fighter 3; LE; Sharn City of Towers; p. 143; Eberron; 
3; Hazel d’Orien House Courier; human; expert 6; CG; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 85; Eberron; 
3; Human Cleric Corporal; human; cleric 3; LG; Heroes of Battle; p. 142; ; 
3; Human Soldier Sergeant; human; fighter 3; CG; Heroes of Battle; p. 142; ; 
3; Jaela Daran Keeper of the Flame; human; cleric 3; LG; Five Nations; p. 138; Eberron; Thrane
3; Lizardfolk Druid Sergeant; lizardfolk; druid 2; N; Heroes of Battle; p. 150; ; 
3; Low-Level Caster; half-elf; druid 3; N; Secrets of Xen’drik; p. 55; Eberron; 
3; Merchant; human; expert 4; NG; Races of Destiny; p. 181; ; 
3; Molligrew Treebonnet; draconic halfling; expert 3; CG; Races of the Dragon; p. 141; ; 
3; Ner; kobold; warrior 6; LE; Races of the Dragon; p. 144; ; 
3; Orc Lieutenant; orc; barbarian 4; CE; Heroes of Battle; p. 152; ; 
3; Psiforged Psychic Warrior; psiforged; psychic warrior 3; LN; Magic of Eberron; p. 41; Eberron; 
3; Queen Daini ir’Wynarn; human; aristocrat 4; NG; Five Nations; p. 140; Eberron; Thrane
3; Royal Eye of Aundair; changeling; rogue 3; N; Races of Eberron; p. 53; Eberron; 
3; Saber; warforged; fighter 3; LE; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 317; Eberron; 
3; Sample Azuran Cleric; azuran; cleric 3; LE; Magic of Incarnum; p. 170; ; 
3; Sample Duskling Barbarian; duskling; barbarian 3; CN; Magic of Incarnum; p. 176; ; 
3; Sample Rilkan Rogue; rilkan; rogue 3; CG; Magic of Incarnum; p. 190; ; 
3; Sample Skarn Monk; rilkan; monk 3; LN; Magic of Incarnum; p. 192; ; 
3; Sgt. Dolom; dwarf; fighter 3; LG; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 309; Eberron; 
3; Shadar-Kai Sentries; shadar-kai; rogue 2; NE; Tome of Magic; p. 180; ; 
3; Shadowblade; kalashtar; soulknife 3; LG; Races of Eberron; p. 69; Eberron; 
3; Silvertongue; kalashtar; psion (telepath) 3; LG; Races of Eberron; p. 70; Eberron
3; Tribal Warrior; shifter; barbarian 3; CN; Races of Eberron; p. 39; Eberron
3; Typical Cabalist; human; shadowcaster 3; LN; Tome of Magic; p. 178; 
3; Typical House Ghallanda Innkeeper; halfling; rogue 2/expert 2; NG; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 233; Eberron
3; Typical House Lyrandar Windwright; half-elf; expert 4; CG; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 235; Eberron
3; Typical House Medani Sentry; half-elf; expert 3/fighter 1; LG; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 235; Eberron
3; Typical Morgrave Professor; dwarf; expert 4; LG; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 244; Eberron
3; Typical Royal Scion; human; aristocrat 3; LG; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 245; Eberron
3; Visionary; kalashtar; psion (seer)3; LG; Races of Eberron; p. 70; Eberron
3; Watch Sergeant; dwarf; fighter 3; LN; Sharn City of Towers; p. 136; Eberron
4; Adepts of the Dragon Below; dolgrim; adept 5; CE; Weapons of Legacy; p. 32; 
4; Bartleby; shadowswyft; rogue 1/shadowcaster 3; N; Tome of Magic; p. 176; 
4; Black Dawn Pirate; human; rogue 2/fighter 2; N; Tome of Magic; p. 132; 
4; Bugbear slave; bugbear; fighter 2; CE; Lords of Madness; p. 103; 
4; Catfolk Infiltrator; catfolk; rogue 3; CG; Races of the Wild; p. 94; 
4; Catharandamus; ghoul; cleric 3; CE; Tome of Magic; p. 280; 
4; Cultist of the Dragon Below; human; ranger 4; NE; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 103; Eberron
4; Demise (4th level); elf; artificer1/necromancer 3; NE; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 252; Eberron
4; Demise (8th level); elf; artificer1/necromancer 3; NE; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 252; Eberron
4; Draconic Myrmidon; draconic human; warrior 4; LN; Races of the Dragon; p. 125; 
4; Drow Bat Riders; drow; ranger 3; NE; Tome of Magic; p. 180; 
4; Drow Scout; drow; ranger 3; NE; Races of Eberron; p. 78; Eberron
4; Drow Sergeant; drow; fighter 3; NE; Heroes of Battle; p. 144; 
4; Drow Spellguard Lieutenant; drow; wizard 3; NE; Heroes of Battle; p. 145; 
4; Dwarf Werebear; dwarf; warrior 1; LG; Heroes of Battle; p. 144; 
4; Grug ux Bahamuti Tibur Grug; dragonborn; barbarian 4; CG; Races of the Dragon; p. 134; 
4; Human Cleric Lieutenant; human; cleric 4; LN; Heroes of Battle; p. 142; 
4; Human Elite Archers; human; fighter 4; Any; Heroes of Battle; p. 143; 
4; Human Elite Soldier; human; fighter 4; Any; Heroes of Battle; p. 143; 
4; Illumian Cabal Guard; illumian; ranger 2/fighter 2; LN; Races of Destiny; p. 189; 
4; Karg; ogre; expert 2; N; Sharn City of Towers; p. 120; Eberron
4; Keothi Steadyhand Thunukalathi; goliath; ranger 2/fighter 1; CG; Races of Stone; p. 80; 
4; Kor ir/Wynarn Commander of the Citadel; human; aristocrat 3/fighter 3; NG; Five Nations; p. 58; Eberron; Breland
4; Lizardfolk Barbarian Lieutenant; lizardfolk; barbarian 3; N; Heroes of Battle; p. 150; ; 
4; Mina Islecarn Explorer; half-elf; rogue 4; NG; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 53; Eberron; 
4; Miros Xvat Crusader of Erythnul; human; crusader 4; NE; Tome of Battle; p. 14; ; 
4; Orc hunter; orc; barbarian 2/ranger 2; CN; Races of Eberron; p. 104; Eberron; 
4; Poison Dusk Lieutenant; poison disk lizardfolk; ranger 4; N; Monster Manual III; p. 97; ; 
4; Quorcraft Warforged Barbarian; warforged; barbarian 4; CN; Secrets of Xen’drik; p. 84; Eberron; 
4; Sahuagin Spy; sahuagin (malenti); expert 1/rogue 2; NE; Secrets of Xen’drik; p. 64; Eberron; 
4; Sample Azuran Soulborn; azuran; soulborn 4; CE; Magic of Incarnum; p. 171; ; 
4; Sample Duskling Totemist; duskling; totemist 4; CN; Magic of Incarnum; p. 176; ; 
4; Sample Madborn; half-elf; ranger 3; N; Five Nations; p. 124; Eberron; Karrnath
4; Sample Rilkan Incarnate; rilkan; incarnate 4; CN; Magic of Incarnum; p. 190; ; 
4; Sample Skarn Incarnate; rilkan; incarnate 4; LN; Magic of Incarnum; p. 192; ; 
4; Shifter Shaman; shifter; druid 4; N; Races of Eberron; p. 39; Eberron; 
4; Solarian Goblinslayer; human; rogue 3/paladin 1; LG; Book of Exalted Deeds; p. 16; ; 
4; Soldier; human; warrior 5; N; Races of Destiny; p. 181; ; 
4; Typical Aurum Concordian; dwarf; aristocrat 5; LE; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 227; Eberron
4; Typical Dragon Below Cultist; human; rogue 2/cleric 2; NE; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 231; Eberron
4; Typical Gatekeeper Initiate; half-orc; druid 4; N; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 241; Eberron
4; Typical House Phiarlan Entertainer/Spy; elf; bard 4; CN; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 236; Eberron
4; Typical House Tharashk Bounty Hunter; half-orc; ranger 4; NE; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 238; Eberron
4; Typical Orien Secret Courier; human; ranger 3/rogue 1; N; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 17; Eberron
4; Typical Silver Flame Priest; human; cleric 4; LG; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 230; Eberron
4; Worm Cultist; human; rogue 2/cleric 2; CE; Lords of Madness; p. 131; 
4; Xipharis Drow Captain; drow; swashbuckler 3; NE; Weapons of Legacy; p. 55; 
5; Arek Islecarn Explorer; half-elf; ranger 4/extreme explorer 1; NG; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 53; Eberron
5; Attendants; pseudonatural human; psychic warrior 4; CN; Tome of Magic; p. 285; 
5; Blacksmith; human; expert 6; NG; Races of Destiny; p. 181; 
5; Cleric of Nerull Lieutenant; human; cleric 5; NE; Heroes of Battle; p. 151; 
5; Dominique Wilhemina; spellscale; sorcerer 5; NG; Races of the Dragon; p. 135; 
5; Drow Raider; drow; fighter 4; NE; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 71; 
5; Drow Raider; drow; ranger 2/fighter 2; N; Secrets of Xen’drik; p. 70; Eberron
5; Dwarf Berzerker; dwarf; barbarian 5; CG; Heroes of Battle; p. 146; 
5; Dwarf Lieutenant; dwarf; fighter 5; LG; Races of Stone; p. 177; 
5; Earthmagus; earth elemental; sorcerer 2; N; Weapons of Legacy; p. 231; 
5; Elf Elite Soldier; elf; fighter 2/wizard 3; NG; Races of the Wild; p. 181; 
5; Elf Sniper Captain; elf; ranger 5; CG; Heroes of Battle; p. 146; 
5; Ghostly Sorcerer; human ghost; sorcerer 3; CN; Tome of Magic; p. 179; 
5; Gnoll Barbarian; gnoll; barbarian 2; CN; Races of the Wild; p. 101; 
5; Gnome Captain; gnome; bard 5; NG; Heroes of Battle; p. 147; 
5; Gnome Lieutenant; gnome; ranger 5; NG; Races of Stone; p. 178; 
5; Goliath Raider; goliath; barbarian 4; CG; Races of Stone; p. 181; 
5; Halas Martain (5th level); half-elf; rogue 3/ranger 2; N; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 253; Eberron
5; Halfling Merchant; halfling; rogue 3/fighter 2; LG; Races of the Wild; p. 182; 
5; Half-Orc Wild One; half-orc; druid 5; NE; Races of Destiny; p. 187; 
5; Hobgoblin Soldier Captain; hobgoblin; fighter 5; LE; Heroes of Battle; p. 149; 
5; House Lyrandar Pilot; half-elf; bard 5; N; Races of Eberron; p. 91; Eberron
5; Human Elite Cavalry; human; fighter 5; Any; Heroes of Battle; p. 143; 
5; Human Knight Captain; human; paladin 5; LG; Heroes of Battle; p. 143; 
5; Hungry Eye Cultist; human; commoner 1/rogue 5; LE; Lords of Madness; p. 58; 
5; Jonah Parsons; human ghost; expert 4; LE; Heroes of Horror; p. 18; 
5; Katal Hazath patrol; githyanki; ranger 2/fighter 2; N; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 95; Eberron
5; Katal Hazath Patrol Psion; githyanki; psion (telepath) 4; N; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 95; Eberron
5; Keshta; gnoll; ranger 4; LE; Sharn City of Towers; p. 153; Eberron
5; Longstrider Border Guard (Shifted); shifter; ranger 4/wizard 1; LN; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 44; Eberron
5; Mummy Guard; mummy; warrior 1; LE; Sandstorm; p. 215; 
5; Ogre Brute; ogre; barbarian 2; CE; Heroes of Battle; p. 146; 
5; Orc Captain; orc; barbarian 5; CE; Heroes of Battle; p. 152; 
5; Psiforged Telepath; psiforged; psion (telepath) 5; LE; Magic of Eberron; p. 41; Eberron
5; Raptoran Sentry; raptoran; ranger 5; CG; Races of the Wild; p. 183; 
5; Remsa; human; monk 5; LN; Weapons of Legacy; p. 139; 
5; Rubious Rallader; human; bard 5; N; Tome of Magic; p. 178; 
5; Sample Artificer; warforged; artificer 5; N; Sharn City of Towers; p. 173; Eberron
5; Tatiana Flameworthy; human; dragonfire adept 5; LG; Dragon Magic; p. 29; 
5; Teerlyn; cervidal; monk 2; LG; Book of Exalted Deeds; p. 143; 
5; Thorvald; dwarf; fighter 2/ranger 3; LN; Complete Warrior; p. 143; 
5; Typical Blood of Vol Priest; half-elf; cleric 5; LE; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 228; Eberron
5; Typical House Deneith Sentinel Marshal; human; paladin 5; LG; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 233; Eberron
5; Typical House Orien Courier; human; rogue 3/expert 3; N; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 236; Eberron
5; Typical House Sivis Scribe; gnome; expert 6; N; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 238; Eberron
5; Typical Library Clerk; gnome; expert 6; LN; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 242; Eberron
5; Typical Warden of the Wood; human; druid 6; LN; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 247; Eberron
5; Urban Stalker; half-elf; ranger 5; N; Races of Destiny; p. 184; 
5; Vardalak Axebearer; dwarf; warblade 5; CN; Tome of Battle; p. 26; 
5; Watch Captain; human; fighter 5; LN; Sharn City of Towers; p. 137; Eberron
6; Air Steward; air elemental; ranger 2; N; Weapons of Legacy; p. 152; 
6; Alygaros; aasimar; evoker 5/sentinel of Bharrai 1; NG; Book of Exalted Deeds; p. 149; 
6; Braxon; human; fighter 5/dragon devotee 1; LE; Races of the Dragon; p. 88; 
6; Brother Turnik; human; cleric of pelor 5; N; Weapons of Legacy; p. 108; 
6; Crimson Mask; half-elf; swordsage 6; CG; Tome of Battle; p. 20; 
6; Cultist; human; cleric 3/rogue 3; NE; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 164; 
6; Dreschm; derro; wizard 5; CE; Planar Handbook; p. 160; 
6; Drow Spellguard Captain; drow; wizard 5; NE; Heroes of Battle; p. 145; 
6; Dusk Steelgleam Owner of the Champion Inquisitive Agency; changeling; rogue 3/master inquisitive 3; NG; Races of Eberron; p. 54; Eberron
6; Ertak Priest of Nerull; human; cleric 5; NE; Weapons of Legacy; p. 52; 
6; Fire Warden; fire elemental; fighter 2; N; Weapons of Legacy; p. 88; 
6; Gilles Veprain; human; incarnate 6; LN; Magic of Incarnum; p. 212; 
6; Halfling Storyteller; halfling; bard 6; CN; Races of the Wild; p. 183; 
6; Hapnug; goblin; fighter 2/rogue 3; NE; Weapons of Legacy; p. 161; 
6; Illumian Spy; illumian; rogue 5/sorcerer 1; LN; Races of Destiny; p. 189; 
6; Imre Levalle Corrupt Trustee; dwarf; rogue 6; LE; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 51; Eberron
6; Indarak Tez; skarn; fighter 5/spinemeld warrior 1; LN; Magic of Incarnum; p. 151; 
6; "Jawarkk Fel, Neogi Defiler"; neogi; rogue 5; CE; Lords of Madness; p. 104; 
6; Jonata Quimbel; human; rogue 5/chameleon 1; N; Races of Destiny; p. 116; 
6; Khofar; dwarf; ranger 5; CN; Weapons of Legacy; p. 39; 
6; Luirik Keenears Neaulakia the Stoneblessed; grimlock; barbarian 2/stoneblessed 3; N; Races of Stone; p. 124; 
6; Magmin Firehand; magmin; monk 3; CN; Planar Handbook; p. 156; 
6; Mammon’s Hell Hounds; advanced hell hound; -; LE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 150; 
6; Marauders of Hakatorvhak; half-black dragon human; fighter 4; CE; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 146; Eberron
6; Matsuo; human; fighter 5; LE; Weapons of Legacy; p. 143; 
6; Melantha Akanthapoula; harpy; siren 2; CE; Savage Species (3E); p. 86; 
6; Mercenaries; human; fighter 6; N; Tome of Magic; p. 71; 
6; Mid-Level Enforcer; warforged; fighter 5/warforged juggernaut 1; N; Secrets of Xen’drik; p. 54; Eberron
6; Mummy Administrator; mummy; aristocrat 2; LE; Sandstorm; p. 214; 
6; Mummy Priest of Al-Ishtus; mummy; cleric 2; LE; Sandstorm; p. 215; 
6; Nathara Teng; human; soulknife 5/soulbow 1; CG; Complete Psionic; p. 39; 
6; Nekulis; sahuagin; fighter 3; LE; Weapons of Legacy; p. 59; 
6; Nidria; dryad; druid 2; NG; Weapons of Legacy; p. 171; 
6; Oristel; elf; rogue 6; CG; Lords of Madness; p. 87; 
6; Prekish; illumian; truenamer 6; N; Tome of Magic; p. 272; 
6; Sample Half-Dragon; half-black dragon human; fighter 4; CE; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 146; 
6; Stefan the Bold; spellscale; bard 6; CG; Races of the Dragon; p. 136; 
6; Stormtalon Recruit; raptoran; barbarian 5/stormtalon 1; CN; Races of the Wild; p. 134; 
6; Suk Chan; human; monk 5; LE; Weapons of Legacy; p. 35; 
6; Typical Shroud of Scales; human; sorcerer 6; N; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 98; Eberron
6; Vandriel; human; paladin 6; CE; Weapons of Legacy; p. 131; 
6; Vauge; xeph; soulknife 5; CE; Weapons of Legacy; p. 116; 
6; Vythjhank ux Maekrix Tibur Gunnloda; dragonborn; fighter 6; LN; Races of the Dragon; p. 134; 
6; Water Sentry; water elemental; monk 2; N; Weapons of Legacy; p. 157; 
6; Xurg; duergar; cleric 5; LE; Weapons of Legacy; p. 122; 
6; Yulgor; bugbear; rogue 3; CE; Weapons of Legacy; p. 45; 
7; Anastasia; chosen human; cleric 7 of Graz’zt; CE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 131; 
7; Armand Warden; armand; monk 4; LN; Monster Manual III; p. 11; 
7; Arthan d’Bentalle; dust-stuffed human; aristocrat 3/rogue 3; LE; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 114; Eberron
7; Ashaya d’Lyrandar; half-elf; sorcerer 4/dragonmark heir 3; LN; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 74; Eberron
7; Ballarak Shardcraver; dwarf; psion kineticist 5/cryokineticist 2; LN; Frostburn; p. 56; 
7; Bazrid Harkenth the Runesmith; dwarf; wizard 5/runesmith 2; N; Races of Stone; p. 120; 
7; Bilious Crow; human; necromancer 7; NE; Tome of Magic; p. 183; 
7; Brin; human; fighter 6; LG; Epic Level Handbook (3E); p. 270; 
7; Carrion Tribe Rot Lord; human; barbarian 7; NE; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 111; Eberron
7; Cradle Stalkingsdotter; human; cleric of pelor 5/combat medic 2; NG; Heroes of Battle; p. 102; 
7; Curate; human; cleric 7; LG; Races of Destiny; p. 181; 
7; Dench the Bull; orc; fighter 5/survivor 2; CN; Savage Species (3E); p. 90; 
7; Dracotaur Rager; dracotaur; barbarian 4; CE; Monster Manual III; p. 43; 
7; Drow Poisoner; drow; rogue 5/assassin 1; CE; Secrets of Xen’drik; p. 71; Eberron
7; Dwarf Curate; dwarf; cleric 7 of Moradin; LG; Races of Stone; p. 175; 
7; Elsya of the Emerald Dale; half-elf; paladin 5/purifier of the Hallowed Doctrine 2; LG; Heroes of Horror; p. 113; 
7; Elthora Galadula; half-deep dragon drow; ranger 4; CE; Races of the Dragon; p. 139; 
7; Ethavio Flamespeaker Anakathami; goliath; transmuter 6; LN; Races of Stone; p. 79; 
7; Galatea; elf; druid 5/master of many forms 2; CN; Complete Adventurer; p. 60; 
7; Gnome Guardian; gnome; cleric 7 of Garl Glittergold; NG; Races of Stone; p. 178; 
7; Grell Necrophilosopher; grell; necromancer 5; NE; Lords of Madness; p. 118; 
7; Half-Orc Berzerker; half-orc; barbarian 7; CE; Races of Destiny; p. 187; 
7; Huecuva cleric; huecuva; cleric 5; NE; Fiend Folio (3E); p. ?; 
7; Human Sniper Major; human; fighter 7; LN; Heroes of Battle; p. 143; 
7; Jabreki Osluuhn; elf; rogue 5/viligant sentinel of Aerenal; CG; Magic of Eberron; p. 89; Eberron
7; Khyber Scout; githyanki; ranger 6; N; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 95; Eberron
7; Krenas the Snake Trainer; yuan-ti pureblood; ranger 3; CE; Weapons of Legacy; p. 91; 
7; Kuo-toa cleric; kuo-toa; Cleric 5 of Blibdoolpoolp; NE; Lords of Madness; p. 85; 
7; Kyrotates; satyr; bard 2/fighter 2; CN; Weapons of Legacy; p. 48; 
7; Lady Sorra; human; knight 7; LE; Player's Handbook II; p. 30; 
7; Leena of the Mean Streets; human; ranger 5/beastmaster 2; NG; Complete Adventurer; p. 27; 
7; Liviltali; kalashtar; psion (telepath) 5/quori nightmare 2; LN; Races of Eberron; p. 152; Eberron
7; Lizardfolk Barbarian Captain; lizardfolk; barbarian 6; CN; Heroes of Battle; p. 150; 
7; Lurin Highway Robber; half-elf; bard 3/ranger 3; CN; Weapons of Legacy; p. 68; 
7; Maeleus; shadar-kai; rogue 4/assassin 2; NE; Tome of Magic; p. 185; 
7; Mummy Captain; mummy; warrior 3; LE; Sandstorm; p. 214; 
7; Mummy Priest of Aurifar; mummy; cleric 4; LE; Sandstorm; p. 216; 
7; Nicolette d’Lyrandar Docging Tower Master; half-elf; aristocrat 2/monk 6; LG; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 81; Eberron
7; Niskigan kha Chikuk; bhuka; ranger 5/lord of tides 2; LN; Sandstorm; p. 74; 
7; Nycter Defender of the Cave; nycter; druid 5; N; Monster Manual III; p. 113; ; 
7; Ogre Barbarian; ogre; barbarian 4; CE; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 199; ; 
7; Orc Major; orc; barbarian 7; CE; Heroes of Battle; p. 153; ; 
7; Pinker Bachin; gnome; wizard 5/maester 2; LN; Complete Adventurer; p. 57; ; 
7; Queen Aurala; human; aristocrat 8; NG; Five Nations; p. 22; Eberron; Aundair
7; Quinn; half-elf; bard 5/scar enforcer 2; NE; Races of Destiny; p. 134; ; 
7; Remi Orvenna the Dirgesinger; half-elf; bard 5/dirgesinger 2; CN; Libris Mortis; p. 44; ; 
7; Rezwal; gnoll; cleric 6 of Yeenoghu; CE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 142; ; 
7; Rowena; human; paladin 5/hospitaler 2; LG; Complete Divine; p. 49; ; 
7; Saebeohrt Rippling Death; lizardfolk; fighter 4/scaled horror 2; NE; Savage Species (3E); p. 84; ; 
7; Sample Ghost; human ghost; fighter 5; Any; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 117; ; 
7; Sample Vampire; human vampire; fighter 5; Any E; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 250; ; 
7; Sebastian; human; sorcerer 5/visionary seeker 2; N; Planar Handbook; p. 54; ; 
7; Shadow Sentinel Guard; illumian; fighter 5/shadow sentinel 2; LN; Races of Destiny; p. 140; ; 
7; Sivart; human vampire; fighter 5; CE; Weapons of Legacy; p. 77; ; 
7; Suhnak Olun; hobgoblin; sorcerer 5/dread witch 2; LE; Heroes of Horror; p. 101; ; 
7; Tainted Cabalist; human; wizard 5/tainted scholar 2; NE; Heroes of Horror; p. 118; 
7; Tasthania Silvershade; elf; druid 7; NG; Book of Exalted Deeds; p. 14; 
7; Thane; human; blue dragon shaman 7; LN; Player's Handbook II; p. 18; 
7; Therel; human; wizard 6; LG; Epic Level Handbook (3E); p. 270; 
7; Thrush Xivdrad; human; fighter 4/thunder guide 3; NE; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 69; Eberron
7; Tilbor the Divine; goblin; cleric 5; NE; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 101; Eberron
7; Typical House Thuranni Assassin; elf; rogue 6/assassin 1; CE; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 239; Eberron
7; Urdine Cat Burglar; human; fighter 2/rogue 4; NE; Weapons of Legacy; p. 101; 
7; Urgbaash; orc; barbarian 6; CE; Weapons of Legacy; p. 105; 
7; Vurlaak D’Tharashk; half-orc; rogue 4/dragonmark heir 3; N; Magic of Eberron; p. 33; Eberron
7; Werner Stormhollow; human; sorcerer 6/fiend-blooded 1; LE; Heroes of Horror; p. 107; 
7; Witchknife Captain; witchknife; rogue 3; N; Monster Manual III; p. 195; 
7; Xhekk Thosss; tsochar; cleric 5 of Mak Thuum Ngatha; CE; Lords of Madness; p. 128; 
7; Yele; elf; duskblade 7; NG; Player's Handbook II; p. 24; 
8; Akamoa Trailmaster Mavoleth the Stonespeaker Guardian; goliath; druid 5/stonespeaker guardian 2; N; Races of Stone; p. 128; 
8; Angi-nyahl; bugbear; cleric 6 of Baalzebul; LE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 159; 
8; Annamette Devisser; merfolk; fighter 5/waverider 2; NG; Savage Species (3E); p. 96; ; 
8; Argotem Guardian of the Amber Fire; mummy; tomb warden 3; LE; Libris Mortis; p. 58; ; 
8; Arthenmyr; bearded devil; sorcerer 6; LE; Planar Handbook; p. 159; ; 
8; Arvena; human; wizard 5/war weaver 3; LN; Heroes of Battle; p. 115; ; 
8; Blackscale Lizardfolk Leader; blackscale lizardfolk; barbarian 5; N; Secrets of Xen’drik; p. 63; Eberron; 
8; Bloodcurdle; advanced nightmare; -; NE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 157; ; 
8; Bugbear Footpad Colonel; bugbear; rogue 6; CE; Heroes of Battle; p. 149; ; 
8; Calista; human; druid 5/ranger 1/blighter 2; NE; Complete Divine; p. 25; ; 
8; Captain Malik Otherro; human; paladin 8; LG; Five Nations; p. 141; Eberron; Thrane
8; Commander; human; fighter 8; N; Races of Destiny; p. 182; ; 
8; Cotter Maggin; human; sorcerer 6/blood magus 2; N; Complete Arcane; p. 29; ; 
8; Creilath Movanek; half-elf; bard 4/master inquisitive 4; N; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 83; Eberron; 
8; Delembril Vintagil; raptoran; rogue 2/cleric 6; NG; Races of the Wild; p. 86; ; 
8; Doomveil; half-orc; monk 6/Shadow Sun ninja 2; LG; Tome of Battle; p. 130; ; 
8; Dorban Smokestone; dwarf; cleric 8 of Mammon; LE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 149; ; 
8; Drow Firebringer; drow; sorcerer 7; NE; Secrets of Xen’drik; p. 71; Eberron; 
8; Drow Shaman; drow; cleric 7; CE; Secrets of Xen’drik; p. 71; Eberron; 
8; Dwarf Dungeoneer; dwarf; rogue 4/ranger 4; NG; Races of Stone; p. 176; ; 
8; Dzarro Silvervein; dwarf; fighter 8; NG; Five Nations; p. 141; Eberron; Thrane
8; Elissto Nisian; raptoran; bard 8; N; Races of the Wild; p. 88; ; 
8; Erath; tiefling; cleric 8 of Demogorgon; CE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 127; ; 
8; Ereth Nazbek; human; crusader 4/cleric 1/Ruby Knight vindicator 3; LN; Tome of Battle; p. 125; ; 
8; Everia; human; cleric 5/death delver 3; NE; Heroes of Horror; p. 97; ; 
8; Farsi; human; rogue 3/cleric 2/shadowbane stalker 3; LG; Complete Adventurer; p. 73; ; 
8; Fenlun Harlendal; gnome; illusionist 7/effigy master 1; LN; Complete Arcane; p. 31; ; 
8; Gilifar; half-elf; rogue 5/spymaster 3; N; Complete Adventurer; p. 78; ; 
8; Glaistig Mindbender; glaistig; sorcerer 5; CN; Monster Manual III; p. 61; ; 
8; Gnome Major; gnome; Bard 8; NG; Heroes of Battle; p. 148; ; 
8; Goblin Assassin; goblin; ranger 5/assassin 3; NE; Races of Eberron; p. 89; Eberron; 
8; Goliath Evangelist; goliath; cleric 7 of Kavaki; NG; Races of Stone; p. 181; ; 
8; Goliath Stonespeaker Shaman; golaith; druid 7; N; Races of Stone; p. 182; ; 
8; Graaghya; half-orc; fighter 5/pious templar 3 of Gruumsh; CN; Complete Divine; p. 51; ; 
8; Greenbody; warforged; druid 5/landforged walker 3; NG; Secrets of Xen’drik; p. 126; Eberron; 
8; Grimble Ord; hobgoblin; fighter 6/chaostician 2; CN; Planar Handbook; p. 62; ; 
8; Inspired Manipulator; inspired; psion (telepath) 5/monk 2; N; Races of Eberron; p. 101; Eberron; 
8; Jaed Catt; human; lurk 6/ebon saint 2; LG; Complete Psionic; p. 26; ; 
8; Jantril Sestriin Skypledged Initiatite; raptoran; druid 7/skypledged 1; N; Races of the Wild; p. 130; ; 
8; Jasper Ringlerock; halfling; ranger 7/darkrunner 1; CG; Lords of Madness; p. 219; ; 
8; Javarral Lysselvedar; duskling; monk 5/umbral disciple 3; LE; Magic of Incarnum; p. 162; ; 
8; Jernit; half-elf; ranger 5/temple raider of Olidammara 3; CN; Complete Divine; p. 69; ; 
8; Jodmara Garenil the Iron Mind; dwarf; psychic warrior 5/iron mind 3; LN; Races of Stone; p. 115; ; 
8; Joris Welker; half-elf; ex-paladin 6/knight protector 3; LN; Complete Warrior; p. 141; ; 
8; Kaetta Bale the Master of Shrouds; human; cleric 6/master of shrouds 2; LE; Libris Mortis; p. 47; ; 
8; Kalva; human; rogue 2/paladin 4/shadowbane inquisitor 2; LG; Complete Adventurer; p. 70; ; 
8; Karlott; human; paladin 6/scion of Tem-Et-Nu 2; LG; Sandstorm; p. 85; ; 
8; Kievan ir’Talar; human; wizard 5/cleric 1/silver pyromancer 2; LG; Five Nations; p. 154; Eberron; Thrane
8; Kozakh; half-orc; barbarian 5/apelord 3; CN; Complete Adventurer; p. 25; ; 
8; Kriella; drow; shadowcaster 7; CN; Tome of Magic; p. 183; ; 
8; Krotan the Stormlord; human; cleric 5/stormlord 3; CN; Complete Divine; p. 66; 
8; Kursak the Marauder; orc; totemist 2/barbarian 4/totem rager 2; CE; Magic of Incarnum; p. 156; 
8; Lalage Amatifa; half-elf; bard 6/lyric thaumaturge 2; CG; Complete Mage; p. 70; 
8; Larrak the Death's Chosen; half-orc; fighter 5/death's chosen 3; LE; Libris Mortis; p. 42; 
8; Lumi Crusader; lumi; fighter 2/cleric 6; LN; Monster Manual III; p. 99; 
8; Mallai Swiftstep; shifter; ranger 5/reachrunner 3; CG; Races of Eberron; p. 156; Eberron
8; Mid-Level Leader; shifter; ranger 5/horizon walker 3; N; Secrets of Xen’drik; p. 56; Eberron
8; Morden; dwarf; binder 8; CN; Tome of Magic; p. 16; 
8; Morvek Thar; elan; psion kineticist 6/diamond dragon 2; NE; Dragon Magic; p. 34; 
8; Mummy High Priest of Al-Ishtus; mummy; cleric 6; LE; Sandstorm; p. 215; 
8; Nebkhas; human; fighter 5/ashworm dragoon 3; NG; Sandstorm; p. 70; 
8; Neogi sorcerer; neogi; sorcerer 6; NE; Lords of Madness; p. 96; 
8; Newsun Ralouf; illumian; rogue 1/transmuter 6/loredelver 1; LG; Races of Destiny; p. 120; 
8; Nivir; human; cleric 7/fiendbinder 1; CN; Tome of Magic; p. 227; 
8; Orellen; half-elf; bard 5/evangelist 3; CN; Complete Divine; p. 40; 
8; Redcloak Adept; elf; adept 9; N; Sharn City of Towers; p. 142; Eberron
8; Redcloak Countermage; dwarf; magewright 8/fighter 1; N; Sharn City of Towers; p. 142; Eberron
8; Redcloak Soldier; half-orc; warrior 7/barbarian 2; N; Sharn City of Towers; p. 142; Eberron
8; Redcloak Soldier; human; warrior 7/fighter 2; LN; Sharn City of Towers; p. 141; Eberron
8; Rorghas the Dark; human; wizard 3/incarnate 2/soulcaster 3; NE; Magic of Incarnum; p. 147; 
8; Roywin Garrick; gnome; wizard 5/elemental savant (cold) 3; N; Magic of Eberron; p. 35; Eberron
8; Samual Amad; human; expert 5/cleric 4; CN; Heroes of Horror; p. 36; 
8; Sandurel Krie; halfling; shadowcaster 5/child of night 3; N; Tome of Magic; p. 120; 
8; Sarxen; gnome; bard 5/stormsinger 3; CN; Frostburn; p. 71; 
8; Seropaenean Guards; aasimar; fighter 4/paladin 4; LG; Tome of Magic; p. 100; 
8; Shellek; changeling; rogue 6/extreme explorer 2; NE; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 57; Eberron
8; Sheris Liaday; human; monk 1/sorcerer 4/enlightened fist 3; LN; Complete Arcane; p. 36; 
8; Shovan the Marked; halfling; ranger 6/corrupt avenger 2; CN; Heroes of Horror; p. 92; 
8; Skullcrusher Ogre Sergeant; skullcrusher ogre; fighter 3; NE; Monster Manual III; p. 117; 
8; Syrina d’Lyrandar; half-elf; bard 4/dragonmark heir 3/windwright captain 1; CN; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 74; Eberron
8; Templeton; human; cleric 5/divine oracle 3; LG; Complete Divine; p. 36; 
8; Tezarune; elf; fighter 4/wizard 2/bladesinger 1; CN; Weapons of Legacy; p. 111; 
8; Thalas; human; artificer 7/renegade mastermaker 1; LN; Magic of Eberron; p. 85; Eberron; 
8; Theogrin Raablek; human; barbarian 4/sorcerer 1/Green Star adept 3; LN; Complete Arcane; p. 43; ; 
8; Three; warforged; fighter 3/paladin 5; LG; Five Nations; p. 59; Eberron; Breland
8; Timora Argareth; aventi; paladin 5/knight of the pearl 3; LG; Stormwrack; p. 55; ; 
8; Typical Artificer of the Twelve; human; artificer 8; NG; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 246; Eberron; 
8; Typical Dreaming Dark Spy; inspired; psion (seer) 4/rogue 3; LE; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 240; Eberron; 
8; Typical Warrior Eternal; human; fighter 5/incarnum blade 3; LN; Magic of Incarnum; p. 126; ; 
8; Typical Wayfinder Explorer; changeling; rogue 5/ranger 1/extreme explorer 2; CN; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 247; Eberron; 
8; Ulfur; half-orc; scout 4/fighter 1/bloodhound 3; N; Complete Adventurer; p. 30; ; 
8; Vaalissek; human; wizard 5/cataclysm mage 3; NG; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 63; Eberron; 
8; Zeth’Rin; human; telepath 5/flayerspawn psychic 3; LE; Complete Psionic; p. 32; ; 
9; Aiden Spellmaster; spellscale; cleric 3/sorcerer 4/mystic theurge 2; CG; Races of the Dragon; p. 135; ; 
9; Akanna Lightwind; halfling; rogue 2/paladin 4/deadgrim 3; LG; Magic of Eberron; p. 63; Eberron; 
9; "Akhando, Servant of the Worm"; half-farspawn human; cleric 7 of Mak Thuum Ngatha; CE; Lords of Madness; p. 128; ; 
9; Aldred Enduru; halfling; ranger 4/rogue 1/impure prince 3; LN; Magic of Eberron; p. 76; Eberron; 
9; Anastria Nailo; half-elf; beguiler 9; CN; Player's Handbook II; p. 11; ; 
9; Andrea Lethyr; halfling; rogue 6/fatemaker 3; N; Planar Handbook; p. 52; 
9; Angriz Ulhargix; half-blue dragon half-orc; wizard 7; N; Races of the Dragon; p. 140; 
9; Anii Windhair; half-elf; ranger 6/wildrunner 3; CG; Races of the Wild; p. 94; 
9; Bariaur Defender of Ysgard; bariaur; ranger 6; CG; Book of Exalted Deeds; p. 166; 
9; Barsh “the Red” Merryweather; halfing; fighter 3/rogue 3/streetfighter 3; CN; Complete Adventurer; p. 80; 
9; Battering Ram; warforged; fighter 5/warforged juggernaut 4; N; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 84; Eberron
9; Blind Guards; grimlock; barbarian 8; NE; Tome of Magic; p. 186; 
9; Bloodwing Thulech; illumian; ranger 5/fighter 4; NG; Races of Destiny; p. 87; 
9; Bryan the Quick; human; monk 6/legendary leader 3; LN; Heroes of Battle; p. 111; 
9; Captain Daniel “the Daft” Simone; human; bard 3/fighter 2/honorable dread pirate 4; CG; Complete Adventurer; p. 41; 
9; Centaur Courser; centaur; barbarian 3; CG; Races of the Wild; p. 97; 
9; Chanticleer Winterwood; half-elf; fighter 5/Order of the Bow initiate 4; CN; Complete Warrior; p. 141; 
9; Cleric of Nerull Colonel; human; cleric 9; NE; Heroes of Battle; p. 151; 
9; Colette Daumier; human; paladin 7/knight of the Chalice 1; LG; Complete Warrior; p. 142; 
9; Darek Olrock; dwarf; cleric 5 of Moradin/church inquisitor 4; LG; Complete Divine; p. 27; 
9; Diana; halfling; rogue 5/thief-acrobat 4; N; Complete Adventurer; p. 84; 
9; Din’elen Tiriandara; elf; soulknife 5/illumine soul 4; CG; Complete Psionic; p. 35; 
9; Diplomat; half-elf; bard 6/cleric 3; CG; Races of Destiny; p. 184; 
9; Dweotia Keenaxe; dwarf; fighter 6/tempest 3; CG; Complete Adventurer; p. 82; 
9; Eandarrial; elf; ranger 2/cleric 3/seeker of the Misty Isle 4; CG; Complete Divine; p. 63; 
9; Egeth Darkhunter Kolae-Gileana; goliath; ranger 5/highland stalker 3; CN; Complete Adventurer; p. 55; 
9; Elf Historian; elf; wizard 7/loremaster 2; LG; Races of the Wild; p. 181; 
9; Gathan Warden; human; ranger 5/warden of the wood Eldeen Ranger 4; N; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 76; Eberron
9; Gnome Storyteller; gnome; bard 9; NG; Races of Stone; p. 179; 
9; Golgos Athroaka; gnome; fighter 6/exotic weapon master 3; LE; Complete Warrior; p. 31; 
9; Gregor Antus; human; rogue 7/dread commando 2; CG; Heroes of Battle; p. 106; 
9; Halas Martain (9th level); half-elf; rogue 3/ranger 2; N; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 253; Eberron
9; Halfling Burglar; halfling; rogue 9; CN; Races of the Wild; p. 182; 
9; Halfling Lath; halfling; ranger 9; NG; Races of Eberron; p. 98; Eberron
9; Half-Orc Furious Fist; half-orc; monk 9; LN; Races of Destiny; p. 188; 
9; Halvar Marth; human; ranger 1/paladin 4/topaz guardian 4; LG; Lords of Madness; p. 222; 
9; Henesku Finlist; raptoran; cleric 9; CG; Races of the Wild; p. 84; 
9; Hill Giant Brute; hill giant; barbarian 2; CE; Heroes of Battle; p. 147; 
9; Hruit; shifter lich; druid 6/sharn skymage 3; NE; Sharn City of Towers; p. 104; Eberron
9; Human Soldier Colonel; human; fighter 9; NG; Heroes of Battle; p. 144; 
9; Igalla Pallasi; human; incarnate 7/necrocarnate 3; NE; Magic of Incarnum; p. 135; 
9; Illumian Loremaster; illumian; diviner 7/loremaster 2; LN; Races of Destiny; p. 190; 
9; Joran Vhask; human; ranger 6/wild plains outrider 3; NG; Complete Adventurer; p. 94; 
9; Kalind Leschay; human; wizard 4/sorcerer 1/ultimate magus 4; NG; Complete Mage; p. 80; 
9; Khetarin; half-elf; truenamer 9; NG; Tome of Magic; p. 203; 
9; Kordi Senade; dwarf; monk 6/truenamer 1/disciple of the word 2; LN; Tome of Magic; p. 220; 
9; Korrath; human; fighter 4/psion egoist 1/sanctified mind 4; LG; Lords of Madness; p. 221; 
9; Kothi Silentbear Vathakanama; goliath; ranger 8; CN; Races of Stone; p. 78; 
9; Kulya Vashkarath; halfling; sorcerer 6/luckstealer 3; CN; Races of the Wild; p. 122; 
9; Kybrin; dwarf; binder 7/knight of the sacred seal 2; LN; Tome of Magic; p. 58; 
9; Kylie; tiefling; rogue 8; N; Planar Handbook; p. 146; 
9; Lanharath; kalashtar; soulknife 5/atavist 4; LG; Races of Eberron; p. 138; Eberron
9; Lovos The Shadow of the Wolf; longstride shifter; sorcerer 6/escalation mage 3; CN; Faiths of Eberron; p. 55; Eberron
9; Lucana Silverson the Battlesmith; dwarf; cleric 7 of Moradin/battlesmith 2; LN; Races of Stone; p. 98; ; 
9; Malsaern the Enlightened; human; cleric 4/rogue 1/ur-priest 4; LE; Complete Divine; p. 71; ; 
9; Master Ghorkel; half-orc; fighter 6/dragon lord 3; NE; Dragon Magic; p. 42; ; 
9; Minstrel; half-elf; bard 9; CG; Races of Destiny; p. 185; ; 
9; Mirasandra ir’Thavar; half-elf; aristocrat 4/ranger 2/Cyran avenger 3; CG; Five Nations; p. 90; Eberron; Mournland
9; Mummy High Priest of Aurifar; mummy; cleric 8; LE; Sandstorm; p. 215; ; 
9; Orc Colonel; orc; barbarian 9; CE; Heroes of Battle; p. 153; ; 
9; Osson Hjortgar the Deepwarden; dwarf; ranger 5/deepwarden 4; LN; Races of Stone; p. 106; ; 
9; Per; changeling; rogue 6/cabinet trickster 3; NG; Races of Eberron; p. 143; Eberron; 
9; Qeng Yi; human; rogue 2/fighter 4/ghost-faced killer 3; NE; Complete Adventurer; p. 53; ; 
9; Raeleus; tiefling; wizard 5/binder 3/anima mage 1; LE; Tome of Magic; p. 54; ; 
9; Raina Derrylan; halfling; rogue 1/ranger 5/consecrated harrier 3; LG; Complete Divine; p. 30; ; 
9; Rhaskana; human; warblade 6/bloodclaw master 3; NG; Tome of Battle; p. 99; ; 
9; Rous; changeling; rogue 6/extreme explorer 3; LN; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 80; Eberron; 
9; Sabim Salri the Sacred Purifier; halfling; cleric 6/sacred purifier 3; LG; Libris Mortis; p. 50; ; 
9; Sahir Yimble the Divine Prankster; gnome; bard 2/cleric 4/divine prankster 3; CN; Races of Stone; p. 109; ; 
9; Sample Half-Fiend; half-fiend human; cleric 7; Any E; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 147; 
9; Silious Roh; drow; shadowcaster 7/fighter 1; NE; Tome of Magic; p. 169; 
9; Sister Tara; azurin; cleric 3/incarnate 2/sapphire hierarch 4; LN; Magic of Incarnum; p. 142; 
9; Tharakus; human; paladin 6/knight of the iron glacier 3; LG; Frostburn; p. 64; 
9; Thouvan; human; cleric 6/radiant servant of Pelor 3; NG; Complete Divine; p. 54; 
9; Turial Edemont; human; wizard 5/mage of the Arcane Order 4; N; Complete Arcane; p. 50; 
9; Typical Priest of Transition; elf; cleric 9; LG; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 106; Eberron
9; Ugen Allai the Pale Master; human; wizard 5/pale master 4; LE; Libris Mortis; p. 49; 
9; Uli Quindal the Blade Bravo; gnome; fighter 5/blade bravo 4; CN; Races of Stone; p. 100; 
9; Vorta Nehalem; human; warlock 6/acolyte of the skin 3; CE; Complete Arcane; p. 20; 
9; Walvor; human; rogue 7/urban soul 2; NE; Races of Destiny; p. 145; 
9; Whalin; human; psychic warrior 6/quori mindhunter 3; CG; Magic of Eberron; p. 81; Eberron
9; Xanaphia Naïlo; lillend; sybil 2; N; Savage Species (3E); p. 93; 
9; Yesrin Lieng; human; sorcerer 6/dragon prophet 3; LN; Magic of Eberron; p. 68; Eberron
10; Altesia Coopersmith; halfling; ranger 5/halfling outrider 5; LG; Complete Warrior; p. 39; 
10; Anastrianna Galanodel; shadow; sorcerer 4/emancipated spawn 3; N; Savage Species (3E); p. 76; 
10; Anekhet; goblin; rogue 5/scorpion heritor 5; N; Sandstorm; p. 89; ; 
10; Anya Za Nan; human; sorcerer 6/rainbow servant 4; NG; Complete Divine; p. 56; ; 
10; Ardalis Brightflame; half-elf; paladin 5/Purple Dragon knight 5; LG; Complete Warrior; p. 71; ; 
10; Aron “Sharpsword” Fain; human; rogue 2/fighter 4/dark lantern 4; LG; Five Nations; p. 73; Eberron; Breland
10; Baltha the Implacable; dwarf; ranger 5/dark hunter 5; N; Complete Warrior; p. 22; ; 
10; Bara-Katal; half-orc; barbarian 6/eye of Gruumsh 4; CE; Complete Warrior; p. 33; ; 
10; Bardal Silverwhisper the Shadowcraft Mage; gnome; sorcerer 8/shadowcraft mage 2; CG; Races of Stone; p. 122; ; 
10; Bareris; human; fighter 5/Thayan knight 5; LE; Complete Warrior; p. 87; ; 
10; Bazut Stonehewer; dwarf; fighter 4/incarnate 1/ironsoul forgemaster 5; NG; Magic of Incarnum; p. 131; ; 
10; Beasley “the Nightstalker” Bigums; halfling; rogue 3/fighter 2/vigilante 5; LN; Complete Adventurer; p. 88; ; 
10; Beshya; human; druid 6/nature’s warrior 4; NG; Complete Warrior; p. 65; ; 
10; Branna Caersiccus the Master of Radiance; elf; cleric 5/master of radiance 5; LG; Libris Mortis; p. 46; ; 
10; Brother Micah; half-orc; monk 2/paladin 4/argent fist 4; LG; Faiths of Eberron; p. 73; Eberron; 
10; Bugbear Footpad General; bugbear; rogue 8; CE; Heroes of Battle; p. 149; ; 
10; Chanil Akiilin; raptoran; ranger 10; NG; Races of the Wild; p. 85; ; 
10; Confessor Ruprecht Varsuum; human; warmage 6/holy scourge 4; LG; Complete Mage; p. 67; ; 
10; Count Religard; human; fighter 4/truenamer 6; LG; Tome of Magic; p. 276; 
10; Davienne of Sigilstar; halfling; cleric5/exorcist of the silver flame 5 ; LG; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 78; Eberron
10; Doran Stout; human; wizard 6/wyrm wizard 4; NG; Dragon Magic; p. 58; 
10; Drow Kaxat; drow; fighter 6/ranger 3; NE; Secrets of Xen’drik; p. 72; Eberron
10; Drow Priestess Colonel; drow; cleric 9; NE; Heroes of Battle; p. 145; 
10; Este Thistleworn; elf; fighter 7/elemental warrior 3; NG; Planar Handbook; p. 66; 
10; Frode the Gory; red slaad; fighter 2/slaad brooder 1; CN; Savage Species (3E); p. 88; 
10; Geren Eastwind; halfling; rogue 2/fighter 4/whisperknife 4; CN; Races of the Wild; p. 139; 
10; Giant Slayer; human; barbarian 5/ranger 5; CG; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 165; 
10; Giles Stoneforge; dwarf; shaper 5/ectopic adept 5; NE; Complete Psionic; p. 29; 
10; Grell Patriarch; grell; wizard 7; NE; Lords of Madness; p. 113; 
10; Gwentan the Bear; shifter; barbarian 3/ranger 2/weretouched master 5; CN; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 87; Eberron
10; Harlech; half-orc; ranger 5/occult slayer 5; CN; Complete Warrior; p. 68; 
10; Harthan d’Cannith; human; artificer 8/alchemist savant 2; LN; Magic of Eberron; p. 57; Eberron
10; Illumian Battle Sorcerer; illumian; sorcerer 10; LN; Races of Destiny; p. 191; 
10; Inala Axeblood; draconic dwarf; cleric 9; LN; Races of the Dragon; p. 142; 
10; Janilya the Fearless; half-orc; rogue 3/barbarian 2/thief of life 5; NE; Faiths of Eberron; p. 87; Eberron; 
10; Johdur Ter Harak; human; fighter 1/sorcerer 6/spellsword 1/ruathar 2; CG; Races of the Wild; p. 125; ; 
10; Kal Brandric; halfling; sorcerer 6/mindbender 4; N; Complete Arcane; p. 56; ; 
10; Kalazart Candlesong; gnome; bard 6/acolyte of the ego 4; CG; Tome of Magic; p. 207; ; 
10; Karsta Longfist; half-orc; monk 7/nightsong enforcer 3; LN; Complete Adventurer; p. 62; ; 
10; King Boranel; human; aristocrat 3/fighter 8; CG; Five Nations; p. 58; Eberron; Breland
10; Kory Stargazer; human; rogue 4/diviner 1/unseen seer 5; N; Complete Mage; p. 84; ; 
10; Kuorick Hammerdau; human; cleric 7/brimstone speaker 3; LG; Tome of Magic; p. 215; ; 
10; Kuthar of Ironhame; human; warblade 1/wizard 5/Jade Phoenix mage 4; NG; Tome of Battle; p. 118; ; 
10; Kyevera Luerten; elf; warmage 6/elemental savant 4; CG; Complete Arcane; p. 34; ; 
10; Kyliki Turco the Earth Dreamer; gnome; druid 7/earth dreamer 3; NG; Races of Stone; p. 111; ; 
10; Lalruun; spectre; ephemeral examplar 3; LE; Libris Mortis; p. 53; ; 
10; Lauthus Thulcher; human; monk 5/dragon descendant 5; LE; Dragon Magic; p. 38; ; 
10; Leruun Anstrun; human; cleric 3/warlock 3/eldritch disciple 4; N; Complete Mage; p. 56; ; 
10; Lieutenant bara Mernu; human; fighter 1/wizard 5/knight phantom 4; LE; Five Nations; p. 44; Eberron; Aundair
10; Lillikakooet; darfellan; barbarian 2/ranger 5/leviathan hunter 3; CN; Stormwrack; p. 64; ; 
10; Madox Kaminarr; human; paladin 4/bone knight 6; LN; Five Nations; p. 121; Eberron; Karrnath
10; "Martial Artist, Fighter"; human; monk 5/fighter 5; Any L; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 167; ; 
10; "Martial Artist, Rogue"; human; rogue 5/monk 5; Any L; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 167; ; 
10; Master Flutist Tevaldo Mordani; gnome; bard 7/virtuoso 3; CG; Complete Adventurer; p. 92; ; 
10; Miithi Xantrio; raptoran; ranger 8/sorcerer 2; CG; Races of the Wild; p. 86; ; 
10; Morgrenix; drow; shadowcaster 9; NE; Tome of Magic; p. 184; ; 
10; Mortaq the Stonedeath Assassin; hobgoblin; rogue 3/stonedeath assassin 5; LE; Races of Stone; p. 126; ; 
10; Morzul Darkhunter; dwarf; rogue 7/dungeon delver 3; NG; Complete Adventurer; p. 44; ; 
10; Mummy Commander; mummy; warrior 6; LE; Sandstorm; p. 215; ; 
10; Mysk; human; rogue 1/psion seer 6/shadowmind 3; N; Complete Adventurer; p. 76; ; 
10; Orielle Bladeworthy; human; cleric 5/swift wing 5; LG; Dragon Magic; p. 54; ; 
10; Oviff Forigril; dwarf; cleric 7/ollam 3; LG; Complete Adventurer; p. 67; ; 
10; Pariana Brezzin; human; wizard 7/void disciple 3; LN; Complete Divine; p. 74; ; 
10; Prince Jurian ir/Wynarn; human; rogue 5/fighter 4; CG; Five Nations; p. 23; Eberron; Aundair
10; Quaraphon Bully; quaraphon; barbarian 5; CN; Monster Manual III; p. 117; ; 
10; Raadi Weskil; human; sorcerer 8/fatespinner 2; N; Complete Arcane; p. 38; ; 
10; Radiant Guardian; human; paladin 10; LG; Planar Handbook; p. 182; 
10; Raelia Jaessin; elf; rogue 7/nightsong infiltrator 3; LN; Complete Adventurer; p. 65; 
10; Rothan; human; sorcerer 6/pact-bound adept 4; CG; Dragon Magic; p. 50; 
10; S’ruurr; lizardfolk; cleric 5 of Demogorgon/fighter 1/thrall of Demogorgon 3; CE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 128; 
10; Sarkt; mind flayer; sorcerer 4; LE; Lords of Madness; p. 88; 
10; Sever Brave; warforged; sorcerer 7/reforged 3; NE; Races of Eberron; p. 165; Eberron
10; Shadow and Night; draconic human; sorcerer 9; CE; Dragon Magic; p. 153; 
10; Shae-ahm Rhen Skyshadow; gnome; rogue 7/elemental scion 3; N; Magic of Eberron; p. 73; Eberron
10; Silayuss; human; wizard 7/primal scholar 3; NG; Secrets of Xen’drik; p. 129; Eberron
10; Tarhorn; half-orc; barbarian 7/cipher adept 3; N; Planar Handbook; p. 60; 
10; Tarya d’Cannith; human; artificer 10; N; Sharn City of Towers; p. 113; Eberron
10; Tasmin Cutterbuck; gnome; binder 10; LN; Tome of Magic; p. 96; 
10; Tatha; githyanki; monk 6/astral dancer 3; LE; Planar Handbook; p. 64; 
10; Thalham Peacechaser Galanianhi the Dawncaller; goliath; bard 5/dawncaller 4; NG; Races of Stone; p. 104; 
10; The King of Ghouls; unique fiendish ghoul; -; CE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 142; 
10; Thuliana Skywatcher Avaelakumatha; goliath; druid 9; NG; Races of Stone; p. 77; 
10; Torgar Coalhair; dwarf; warlock 5/emlightened spirit 5; LG; Complete Mage; p. 63; 
10; Trillia Lilleir; human; conjurer 5/alienist 5; CN; Complete Arcane; p. 23; 
10; Trothera the Just; human; cleric 7 of Pelor/sacred exorcist 3; LG; Complete Divine; p. 58; 
10; Urasima Tanoki; human; samurai 6/ronin 10; N; Complete Warrior; p. 78; 
10; Vaunred the Walker; human; swordsage 7/master of nine 3; NG; Tome of Battle; p. 121; 
10; Vilmaka Keeneye Kalagiano the Cragtop Archer; goliath; ranger 7/cragtop archer 2; CN; Races of Stone; p. 102; 
10; Willem the Bold; human; fighter 8/cavalier 2; CN; Complete Warrior; p. 20; 
10; Wogar; half-orc; rogue 1/fighter 5/menacing brute 4; LE; Races of Destiny; p. 126; 
10; Xannifer Fluxwind; half-elf; cleric 7/entropomancer 3; LN; Complete Divine; p. 38; 
10; Yak Folk Puppeteer; yak folk; sorcerer 2/stone giant vesssel; NE; Secrets of Xen’drik; p. 66; Eberron
10; Yezen Trueweave; gnome; shadowcaster 10; LN; Tome of Magic; p. 171; 
10; Yikk Tasst; tsochar; sorcerer 6; CE; Lords of Madness; p. 133; 
10; Zaadi Akanthas; human; druid 5/rogue 1/daggerspell shaper 4; CN; Complete Adventurer; p. 38; 
10; Zyera; half-orc; ex-monk 4/fighter 2/ravager 4; NE; Complete Warrior; p. 145; 
11; Alaraster; human; cleric 1/monk 6/sacred fist 4; LN; Complete Divine; p. 60; 
11; Arcane Mercenary; human; fighter 5/sorcerer 6; LN; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 162; 
11; Aton Hollysprig; human; cleric 7/defiant 4; NG; Planar Handbook; p. 46; 
11; Autumn; woodling human; druid 9; NG; Monster Manual III; p. 197; 
11; Ax’ayuma Tokazz; drow; ranger 6/scorpion wraith 4; N; Secrets of Xen’drik; p. 132; Eberron
11; Besarab Voivode; human; fallen paladin 7/blackguard 4; LE; Heroes of Battle; p. 151; 
11; Bloodwing Mulao; illumian; paladin 2/cleric 9; LG; Races of Destiny; p. 85; 
11; Cahlo Sheebrehl; human; fighter 7/Suel arcanamach 4; N; Complete Arcane; p. 65; 
11; Caspian LaMont; half-elf; fighter 4/sorcerer 2/abjurant champion 5; LN; Complete Mage; p. 53; 
11; Dekelor; human; cleric 4/paladin 4/shining servant of Heironeous 3; LG; Complete Divine; p. 64; 
11; Durgen Stonespike; dwarf; cleric 7/warpriest 4; LG; Complete Divine; p. 76; 
11; Edrec; elf; druid 4/wizard 3/arcane hierophant 4; NE; Races of the Wild; p. 112; 
11; Embersage Fenwillow; halfling; wilder 7/anarchic initiate 4; CN; Complete Psionic; p. 21; 
11; Filas Lamean; half-elf; abjurer 6/geometer 5; LN; Complete Arcane; p. 40; 
11; Formian Astronomer; formian myrmarch; bard 3; LN; Planar Handbook; p. 179; 
11; Freuntin Druid of Obad-Hai; human; druid 11; N; Heroes of Battle; p. 144; 
11; Gnoll Fighters; gnoll; fighter 10; LE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 142; 
11; Gnome Trickster; gnome; rogue 3/illusionist 5/arcane trickster 3; CG; Races of Stone; p. 180; 
11; Graven; warforged; artificer 1/fighter 6/spellcarved soldier 4; N; Races of Eberron; p. 170; Eberron; 
11; Gruth; neanderthal; barbarian 8/primeval 3; CN; Frostburn; p. 67; ; 
11; Harpy Archer; harpy; fighter 7; CE; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 151; ; 
11; Human Sniper General; human; fighter 11; CG; Heroes of Battle; p. 144; ; 
11; Iaryo Felunnda; human; abjurer 9/Initiate of the Sevenfold Veil 2; N; Complete Arcane; p. 47; ; 
11; Ilirik Jadewhisper; gnome; illusionist 11; CN; Lords of Madness; p. 55; ; 
11; Jerarra of the Hunted Steppes; half-elf; wu-jen 5/wild soul 6; CG; Complete Mage; p. 88; ; 
11; Kelaamae Swiftstrider Oamothaalomaki the Peregrine Runner; goliath; barbarian 3/fighter 3/peregrine runner 4; CG; Races of Stone; p. 118; ; 
11; Korrek Neversleep; half-orc; barbarian 6/frostrager 5; CN; Frostburn; p. 62; ; 
11; Litrix; kobold; sorcerer 5/dracolexi 6; CN; Races of the Dragon; p. 84; ; 
11; Margana Corleis; human; wizard 11; N; Five Nations; p. 24; Eberron; Aundair
11; Mekkhier Saadren; human; sorcerer 8/master transmogrifist 3; CN; Complete Arcane; p. 53; ; 
11; Mesehti Taharqa; human; monk 5/tattooed monk 6; LN; Complete Warrior; p. 140; ; 
11; Narrik Weepingscar; half-orc; barbarian 5/ravager 6; CE; Complete Warrior; p. 75; ; 
11; Niko Drendol; human; fighter 3/rogue 4/shadowblade 4; CN; Tome of Magic; p. 132; ; 
11; Orc General; orc; barbarian 11; CE; Heroes of Battle; p. 153; ; 
11; Revena Callordin; half-elf; sorcerer 5/wild mage 6; CN; Complete Arcane; p. 70; 
11; Rosette the Bladereaver; halfling; rogue 5/cleric 6 of Levistus; LE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 155; 
11; Sample Half-Celestial; half-celestial human; paladin 9; LG; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 145; 
11; Sanjakilar; doppleganger; sorcerer 3/mindspy 5; N; Complete Warrior; p. 63; 
11; Sayyara Na Retheil; human; paladin 6/incandescent champion 5; LG; Magic of Incarnum; p. 120; 
11; Seebo Schorrek; gnome; rogue 4/gnome giant slayer 5; NG; Complete Warrior; p. 38; 
11; Tallis Couldgather; half-elf; rogue 6/invisible blade 5; N; Complete Warrior; p. 46; 
11; The Balcress Horror; mohrg; lurking terror 3; CE; Libris Mortis; p. 54; 
11; Thredra Aranax the True Necromancer; human; necromancer 3/cleric 3/true necromancer 5; NE; Libris Mortis; p. 53; 
11; Thuu Verrek; halfling; monk 6/cloud anchorite 5; LN; Frostburn; p. 55; 
11; Tobilar; human; fighter 10/bereft 1; NG; Tome of Magic; p. 211; 
11; Troll Hunter; troll; ranger 6; CE; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 247; 
11; Wellsy; stone giant; hulking hurler 3; CE; Complete Warrior; p. 41; 
11; Winged Auditor; elf; bard 8/arcane archer 3; CG; Planar Handbook; p. 185; 
11; Ziv; changeling; illusionist 6/recaster 5; CN; Races of Eberron; p. 161; Eberron
12; Admarin of the Blue Waters; merfolk; druid 7/wavekeeper 4; N; Stormwrack; p. 80; 
12; Akulya; human; monk5/tattooed monk 7; LN; Complete Warrior; p. 85; 
12; Arienne Thorngage Vigilant Servant; halfling; ranger 2/incarnate 6/witchborn binder 4; NG; Magic of Incarnum; p. 168; 
12; Baella Swiftstep; shifter; druid 8/moonspeaker 4; NG; Races of Eberron; p. 147; Eberron
12; Belig; dwarf; monk 5/death delver 7; LE; Heroes of Horror; p. 97; 
12; Bloodwing Kerrea; illumian; rogue 12; CN; Races of Destiny; p. 85; 
12; Bounty Hunter; human; ranger 3/rogue 4/assassin 5; Any E; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 163; 
12; Cado; neraph; ranger 7/doomlord 5; CN; Planar Handbook; p. 48; 
12; Croius Malter; human; ranger 4/cleric 3/witch slayer 5; N; Tome of Magic; p. 71; 
12; Dante; human; divine mind 7/storm disciple 5; CG; Complete Psionic; p. 42; 
12; Dwarven Defender; dwarf; fighter 7/dwarven defender 5; LG; Races of Stone; p. 175; 
12; Eartheurge; earth elemental; sorcerer 9; N; Planar Handbook; p. 169; 
12; Erbera Anvilheart; dwarf; conjurer 9/wayfarer guide 3; LN; Complete Arcane; p. 66; 
12; Erkin Tiorki; gnome; cleric 4 of Boccob/wizard 5/fleshwarper 3; CN; Lords of Madness; p. 193; 
12; Ethirindel; half-elf; aristocrat 1/fighter 7/outcast champion 5; N; Races of Destiny; p. 130; 
12; Faerjan Laughingsong Skoras; gnome; bard 10/sublime chord 2; N; Complete Arcane; p. 62; 
12; Fire Giant Soldier; fire giant; fighter 2; LE; Heroes of Battle; p. 147; 
12; Golden Arrow; elf; fighter 7/divine crusader 5 of Corellon Larethian; CG; Complete Divine; p. 34; ; 
12; High Cardinal Krozen; human; cleric 12; LE; Five Nations; p. 142; Eberron; Thrane
12; Imodocen; asura; ranger 4; CG; Book of Exalted Deeds; p. 145; ; 
12; Isha-Denarthun; chosen lamia; cleric 6 of Graz’zt; CE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 132; ; 
12; Jenlisa Iltinger; raptoran; druid 12; NG; Races of the Wild; p. 83; ; 
12; Jorrick Shardcarver; dwarf; rogue 5/fighter 2/reaping mauler 5; CN; Complete Warrior; p. 76; ; 
12; Knight-Marshal of the Citadel Sir Banarak Tithon; human; fighter 7/citadel elite 5; LN; Sharn City of Towers; p. 139; Eberron; 
12; Kurag Flint-Tooth; human; barbarian 7/bear warrior 5; CN; Complete Warrior; p. 17; ; 
12; Madra Sil Sarin; gnome; rogue 7/assassin 5; LE; Sharn City of Towers; p. 123; Eberron; 
12; Malatha Bearkiller Kathinumeno the Goliath Liberator; goliath; ranger 3/barbarian 4/goliath liberator 4; CN; Races of Stone; p. 113; ; 
12; Malevanor High Priest of Vol; mummy; cleric 8; LE; Five Nations; p. 106; Eberron; Karrnath
12; Maralea Duskwood; half-elf; bard 10/seeker of the song 2; N; Complete Arcane; p. 59; ; 
12; Menya d’Cannith; human; artificer 9/Cannith wand adept 3; N; Sharn City of Towers; p. 113; Eberron; 
12; Mictecacihuatl; aranea; ranger 3/master of flies 5; N; Savage Species (3E); p. 82; ; 
12; Rhek Chaosgrinder; rhek; monk 8; LG; Book of Exalted Deeds; p. 182; ; 
12; Seith; human; rogue 3/cleric 3/black flame zealot 7; LE; Complete Divine; p. 22; ; 
12; Sejra Whitebender; halfling; cleric 5/sovereign speaker 7; NG; Faiths of Eberron; p. 35; Eberron; 
12; Seropaenean Officers; human; cleric 7/witch slayer 5; LN; Tome of Magic; p. 104; ; 
12; Setios; half-elf; sorcerer 6/fiend-blooded 6; CE; Heroes of Horror; p. 107; ; 
12; Shadow Sentenel Officer; illumian; fighter 5/shadow sentinel 7; LN; Races of Destiny; p. 140; ; 
12; Siddal; medusa; ranger 2/cancer mage 3; CE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 19; ; 
12; Silveth Agreimal; elf; sorcerer 10/argent savant 2; N; Complete Arcane; p. 25; ; 
12; The Lord of Blades; warforged; fighter 2/artificer 5/warforged juggernaut 5; LE; Five Nations; p. 84; Eberron; Mournland
12; Thorolf; half-elf; cleric 6 of Dispater/fighter 6; LE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 147; ; 
12; Tyrea Neylis; half-elf; rogue 2/bard 4/druid 4/Fochlucan lyricist 2; NG; Complete Adventurer; p. 48; ; 
12; Ulia Dawnsinger Vathakanama; goliath; rogue 3/bard 3/dawncaller 5; CN; Races of Stone; p. 79; ; 
12; Valanthe the Golden Dolphin; aquatic half-elf; rogue 4/fighter 4/legendary captain 4; CG; Stormwrack; p. 60; ; 
12; Vilya Sorrowleaf; half-elf; wizard 6/fighter 2/bladesinger 4; CG; Complete Warrior; p. 18; ; 
12; Wedlen Mooncaller; draconic gnome; sorcerer 6/dragon heart mage 5; CN; Races of the Dragon; p. 90; ; 
12; Zelekhut Enforcer; zelekhut; fighter 3; LN; Planar Handbook; p. 180; ; 
12; Ziamiral; sword archon; fighter 1; LG; Book of Exalted Deeds; p. 126; ; 
13; Aedar Windblade; elf; fighter 10/eternal blade 3; LG; Tome of Battle; p. 113; ; 
13; Akala Fishstringer Kulie-Kamana; goliath; barbarian 12; CG; Races of Stone; p. 76; 
13; Akeni Orm; drow; bard 6/fighter 2/ocular adept 4; LE; Lords of Madness; p. 59; 
13; Alissera Berothar; elf; rogue 1/fighter 7/champion of Corellon 5; CG; Races of the Wild; p. 117; 
13; Besmal; human; sorcerer 7/thrall of Graz’zt 6; CE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 132; 
13; Bloodwing Gulthau; illumian; rogue 5/cleric 8; LG; Races of Destiny; p. 84; 
13; Caphodel Berrandar; gnome; enchanter 8/master specialist 5; N; Complete Mage; p. 73; 
13; Celestial Charger; unicorn; cleric 7; CG; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 250; 
13; Champion of Kossuth; fire genasi; hexblade 5; CN; Weapons of Legacy; p. 89; 
13; Chertia Granitegallow; dwarf; paladin 5/stonelord 8; LG; Complete Warrior; p. 82; 
13; Court Wizard; human; wizard 13; N; Races of Destiny; p. 182; 
13; Deerian Black; half-elf; artificer 8/windwright captain 5; LN; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 75; Eberron
13; Denkar; half-elf; ranger 8/dread commando 5; NG; Heroes of Battle; p. 107; 
13; Dwarf Arcane Smith; dwarf; wizard 13; NG; Races of Stone; p. 174; 
13; Elite Guards; human; rogue 5/assassin 8; LE; Tome of Magic; p. 105; 
13; Erland Buckley; human; cleric 6/purifier of the Hallowed Doctrine 7; NG; Heroes of Horror; p. 113; 
13; Felice; human; bard 5/druid 1/ardent dilettante 7; CN; Planar Handbook; p. 57; 
13; Firreli the Bold; half-elf; bard 6/war chanter 7; CG; Complete Warrior; p. 88; 
13; Flame Savant; half-elf; sorcerer 13; CN; Races of Destiny; p. 185; 
13; Garrick Kuryana; half-elf; fighter 5/Order of the Bow initiate 8; NG; Complete Warrior; p. 69; 
13; Gath-Mal; human; sorcerer 4/seer 3/cerebremancer 6; CN; Tome of Magic; p. 284; 
13; Githyanki Mageknife; githyanki; wizard 5/fighter 6; LE; Planar Handbook; p. 166; 
13; Half-Orc Mob Leader; half-orc; barbarian 7/fighter 6; CE; Races of Destiny; p. 188; 
13; High-Level Enforcer; warforged; fighter 8/warforged juggernaut 5; N; Secrets of Xen’drik; p. 55; Eberron
13; Irrin Coradran; human; shadowcaster 13; LN; Tome of Magic; p. 116; 
13; Karthak the Indomitable; dwarf; fighter 10/deepstone sentinel 3; LN; Tome of Battle; p. 108; 
13; Keziah the Repudiator; githzerai; monk 6/zerth cenobite 5; LN; Complete Psionic; p. 46; 
13; Kirin Kotellos; human; monk 5/drunken master 8; LG; Complete Warrior; p. 29; 
13; Laudric Lord of the Bloodhall; vampire elf; cleric 8/master vampire 3; LE; Libris Mortis; p. 56; 
13; Lieutenant Meira; shifter; warrior 8/ranger 6; N; Sharn City of Towers; p. 141; Eberron
13; Marrush Scarhand; half-orc; fighter 10/legacy champion 3; CE; Weapons of Legacy; p. 22; 
13; Martinet; unique devil; -; LE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 160; 
13; Molik; kobold; monk 8/discipline of the eye 5; LE; Races of the Dragon; p. 78; 
13; Naush; frost giant; disciple of Thrym 4; CE; Frostburn; p. 58; 
13; Nexal Ebonleaf; elf; ranger 5/darkwood stalker 8; CG; Complete Warrior; p. 24; 
13; Regina; human; fighter 10/sword of righteousness 3; LG; Book of Exalted Deeds; p. 14; 
13; Roland Wanderson; human; fighter 1/wizard 6/spellsword 6; CG; Complete Warrior; p. 80; 
13; Romana; human; paladin 13; LG; Epic Level Handbook (3E); p. 270; 
13; Ruulam; mind flayer; cleric 5 of Mammon; LE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 150; 
13; Sammael; human; cleric 13 of Baalzebul; LE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 160; 
13; Sample Death Knight; human death knight; fighter 7/blackguard 3; LE; Monster Manual II (3E); p. 208; 
13; Sample Lich; human lich; wizard 11; NE; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 166; 
13; Selsharra Derissor; elf; bard 10/keeper of the Cerulean Sign 3; CG; Lords of Madness; p. 198; 
13; Serena Sparklegem; gnome; cleric 10 of Garl Glittergold/comtemplative 3; NG; Complete Divine; p. 32; 
13; Shallas the Headstrong; half-elf; fighter 7/holy liberator 6; CG; Complete Divine; p. 47; 
13; Torga “She Who Came Back” Ungart; human; paladin 5/hunter of the dead 8; LG; Complete Warrior; p. 43; 
13; Tribal Shaman; human; barbarian 6/druid 7; Any; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 171; 
13; Typical Kith’rak; githyanki; fighter 12; LE; Planar Handbook; p. 149; 
13; Typical Lords of Dust Member; zakya rakshasa; fighter 5; LE; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 243; Eberron
13; Unthek Grey; dwarf; rogue 5/fighter 2/assassin 4; LE; Weapons of Legacy; p. 71; 
13; Vellok Dane; skarn; soulborn 5/spinemeld warrior 8; LE; Magic of Incarnum; p. 152; 
13; Veshann; human; sorcerer 9/celestial mystic 4; LG; Book of Exalted Deeds; p. 15; 
14; Abesukh Habah; asherati; druid 5.walker in the waste 9; N; Sandstorm; p. 93; 
14; Adetherin Forzenda; half-gold dragon human; cleric 5/singer of concordance 7; LG; Races of the Dragon; p. 95; 
14; Antipaladin; human; paladin 7/blackguard 7; Any E; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 161; 
14; Bone Guardian; bone devil; fighter 5; LE; Planar Handbook; p. 180; 
14; Brieta Oestrow; gnome; bard 10/exemplar 4; CG; Complete Adventurer; p. 46; 
14; Drow Aquasa; drow; fighter 8/ranger 5; NE; Secrets of Xen’drik; p. 73; Eberron
14; Findelas Devotee of Kythri; half-elf; druid 6/planar Shepard 8; CN; Faiths of Eberron; p. 109; Eberron
14; Gath; human lich; cleric 14; NE; Sharn City of Towers; p. 104; Eberron
14; Gauderis; half-orc; druid 7/vermin lord 7; NE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 19; 
14; Heldrivor; red dragon; sorcerer 1; CE; Dragon Magic; p. 156; 
14; Jeeryth Ritaal; ghost; necromancer 13; LE; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 125; Eberron
14; Kalya Spearblossom; human; sorcerer 6/barbarian 1/rage mage 7; CN; Complete Warrior; p. 73; 
14; Lessia Skyleaf; gnome; rogue 9/master thrower 5; CN; Complete Warrior; p. 59; 
14; Lozruet; drow; fighter 6/shadowsmith 7; NE; Tome of Magic; p. 135; 
14; Lukaas Duskwhisper; human; bard 2/illusionist 7/nightmare spinner 5; LE; Complete Mage; p. 77; 
14; Mastermind; human; rogue 7/bard 7; N; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 170; 
14; Noble; human; aristocrat 6/fighter 9; LG; Races of Destiny; p. 183; 
14; Osrutek the First; human; wizard 6/sand shaper 8; NE; Sandstorm; p. 81; 
14; Rurik d’Kundarak; dwarf; fighter 12/heir os Siberys 2; N; Eberron Campaign Setting; p. 81; Eberron
14; Shanna Furiesdottr; human; barbarian 6/frenzied berserker 8; CN; Complete Warrior; p. 36; 
14; Vadamar Lyrr; elf; wizard 5/rogue 2/daggerspell mage 7; NG; Complete Adventurer; p. 33; 
14; Vakra; half-elf; ranger 6/rogue 1/scar enforcer 7; NE; Races of Destiny; p. 135; 
14; Zanth; half-fiend human; rogue 13; LE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 156; 
15; Adia Ironheart; human; rogue 4/fighter 3/scarlet corsair 8; NE; Stormwrack; p. 68; 
15; Aurah Lirilian; human; druid 9/abolisher 6; NG; Lords of Madness; p. 217; 
15; Breven Hulstoff; human; fighter 2/binder 10/scion of Dantalion 3; NE; Tome of Magic; p. 63; 
15; Drusulai; half-celestial dwarf; paladin 12; LG; Book of Exalted Deeds; p. 132; 
15; Duvamil; gnome; rogue 5/fighter 4/thrall of Juiblex 6; CE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 135; 
15; Estrella Montenegro; elf; ranger 5/knight of the Chalice 6; LG; Complete Warrior; p. 54; 
15; Eveneth Stillwater; elf; shadowcaster 5/sorcerer 6/noctumancer 4; LN; Tome of Magic; p. 128; 
15; Henrik Yensen; half-elf; fighter 10/legendary leader 5; NG; Heroes of Battle; p. 111; 
15; High-Level Leader; shifter; ranger 5/horizon walker 10; LE; Secrets of Xen’drik; p. 57; Eberron
15; Hospitilar Welentan; human; cleric of pelor 7/paladin 3/combat medic 5; LG; Heroes of Battle; p. 103; 
15; Inscrutable Master Shen; human; monk 7/kensai 8; LG; Complete Warrior; p. 52; 
15; Israkahn the Liar; tiefling; cleric 5/rogue 5/disciple of Baalzebul 5; LE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 160; 
15; Kejira DeGannevar; human; ex-paladin 6/corrupt avenger 9; LN; Heroes of Horror; p. 92; 
15; Koreya Stormgather; halfling; druid 10/warshaper 5; CN; Complete Warrior; p. 90; 
15; Kurnayata; elf; wizard 5/frost mage 10; N; Frostburn; p. 60; 
15; Luxx; doppleganger; binder 8/cleric 1/Tenebrous apostate 3; NE; Tome of Magic; p. 67; 
15; Mid-Level Caster; half-elf; druid 15; LE; Secrets of Xen’drik; p. 55; Eberron
15; Mummy Lord; mummy; cleric 10; LE; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 190; 
15; Myrmith Drakeblade; human; rogue 5/fighter 1/hand of the winged masters 9; N; Dragon Magic; p. 48; 
15; Orluthian; stygian aboleth; -; LE; Lords of Madness; p. 20; 
15; Pale Raider; death slaad; cleric 5; CG; Planar Handbook; p. 185; 
15; Pelarch Lich Cleric; human lich; cleric 13; NE; Heroes of Battle; p. 151; 
15; Rendela; human; cleric 3/wizard 3/geomancer 9; NE; Complete Divine; p. 44; 
15; Sample Artificer; warforged; artificer 15; N; Sharn City of Towers; p. 173; Eberron
15; Sample Elite Vampire; half-elf vampire; monk 9/shadowdancer 4; Any E; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 251; 
15; Sand Giant Champion; sand giant; fighter 5; LN; Monster Manual III; p. 59; 
15; Serradus; lupinal; stalker of Kharash; NG; Book of Exalted Deeds; p. 147; 
15; Sibi alin Zakor; human; wizard 7/sea witch 8; CN; Stormwrack; p. 71; 
15; Sikudhani the Bringer of War; human; barbarian 3/totemist 4/totem rager 8; NG; Magic of Incarnum; p. 157; 
15; Sugglir Wissenka; mind flayer; shadowdance 3/illithid savant 3; LE; Savage Species (3E); p. 78; 
15; Tamask Laryn; human; wizard 6/stormcaster 9; CN; Stormwrack; p. 75; 
15; Ulmo Lightbringer; halfling; rogue 10/monk 5; LG; Book of Exalted Deeds; p. 13; 
15; Varand Thunderhand; dwarf; fighter 2/warblade 5/bloodstorm blade 8; CE; Tome of Battle; p. 104; 
15; Yattarra; succubus; rogue 6; CE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 133; 
15; Zyddumar Dragoncrest; half-celestial human; cleric of Pelor 5/fighter 4/wonderworker 3; NG; Book of Exalted Deeds; p. 142; 
16; Dinbar; gnome; cleric 16 of Belial; LE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 152; 
16; Eiliera; human; necromancer 5/cleric 5/true necromancer 6; LN; Tome of Magic; p. 106; 
16; Geoffrey Moer; human lich; necromancer 3/shadowcaster 11; CE; Tome of Magic; p. 174; 
16; Hintak’inai kha Niski; bhuka; druid 6/lord of tides 10; NE; Sandstorm; p. 75; ; 
16; Hound Archon Hero; hound archon; paladin 11; LG; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 17; ; 
16; King Kaius; human vampire; aristocrat 2/fighter 11; LE; Five Nations; p. 104; Eberron; Karrnath
16; Mathurin; dwarf; paladin 6/knight protector 10; LG; Complete Warrior; p. 56; ; 
16; Nyashk Warriors; fiendish bugbear; sorcerer 12; LE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 161; ; 
16; Oslavan Kaligos; elf; warlock 3/wizard 3/eldritch theurge 10; CE; Complete Mage; p. 60; ; 
16; Qill; half-elf; rogue 5/cleric 1 of Demogorgon/thrall of Demogorgon 10; CE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 128; ; 
16; Sharsek; human; ranger 6/justicar 10; LN; Complete Warrior; p. 48; ; 
16; Shauganttha; yuan-ti abomination; cleric 5/yuan-ti cultist 2; CE; Savage Species (3E); p. 100; ; 
16; Sir Michael Ambrose; human; fallen paladin 6/rogue 1/blackguard 4/witch slayer 5; LE; Tome of Magic; p. 93; ; 
16; Ten-Ap; human lich; fighter 10/druid 4; LE; Sandstorm; p. 216; ; 
16; Thanielle Tiergun; human; shadowcaster 6/master of shadow 10; NE; Tome of Magic; p. 124; ; 
16; Thaqualm; mind flayer; monk 8; LG; Book of Exalted Deeds; p. 17; ; 
16; Thavik of Donegan; githyanki; dread necromancer 5/tainted scholar 10; CE; Heroes of Horror; p. 118; ; 
16; Threall of Jubilex; human; monk 8/thrall of jubilex 8; LE; Planar Handbook; p. 175; ; 
17; Aboleth Mage; aboleth; wizard 10; LE; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 9; ; 
17; Bloodwing Ruthek; illumian; sorcerer 12/bard 5; N; Races of Destiny; p. 83; 
17; Booldipdop; kuo-toa; cleric 15; CE; Races of the Dragon; p. 131; 
17; Chesko Vaul; human; cleric 7/winterhaunt of Iborighu 10; NE; Frostburn; p. 74; 
17; Frost Giant Jarl; frost giant; blackguard 8; CE; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 122; 
17; Jailer; hill giant; fighter 10; NE; Tome of Magic; p. 104; 
17; Malik Orbius; human; sorcerer 12/master of the unseen hand 5; NG; Complete Warrior; p. 61; 
17; Mind Flayer Sorcerer; mind flayer; sorcerer 9; LE; Monster Manual v.3.5; p. 187; 
17; Parethian; human; bard 7/urban soul 10; NG; Races of Destiny; p. 146; 
17; Primordial Sun Giant Warlock; sun giant; warlock 5; NE; Secrets of Xen’drik; p. 79; Eberron
17; Quah-Nomag the Skull-King; unique human ogre-blooded; cleric 14/thrall of Orcus 3; NE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 138; 
17; Undead Master; human; cleric 3/sorcerer 4/mystic theurge 10; LE; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 172; 
17; Zethara; halfling; fighter 7/dervish 10; CN; Complete Warrior; p. 27; 
18; Darkness Given Hunger; unique advanced black pudding/demon infusion; -; CE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 136; 
18; Ethon Panjilcuttra; rakshasa; artificer 8; LE; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 113; Eberron
18; Evansheer; astral deva; cleric 1/fist of Raziel 5; LG; Book of Exalted Deeds; p. 133; 
18; Gazra; advanced pit fiend; -; LE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 153; 
18; Gerti Orelsdottr; frost giant; cleric of auril 5/runecaster 4; CE; Epic Level Handbook (3E); p. 294; ; 
18; Glasya; unique devil; -; LE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 168; ; 
18; Illyra Zorren; human; wizard 9/dread witch 5/archmage 4; N; Heroes of Horror; p. 102; ; 
18; Jaela Daran (Inside the Cathedral in Flamekeep); human; cleric 18; LG; Five Nations; p. 138; Eberron; Thrane
18; Karasel; lillend; sorcerer 8/troubadour of stars 3; CG; Book of Exalted Deeds; p. 154; ; 
18; Kauvra; half-orc; vampire barbarian 16; CE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 139; ; 
18; Master Wizard; human; wizard 13/archmage 5; CN; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 168; ; 
18; "Master Wizard, Conjurer"; human; wizard 13/archmage 5; CN; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 169; ; 
18; Ustyhrin-ja; erinyes; fighter 1/disciple of Dispater 10; LE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 147; ; 
18; Yeddikadir and Nalebranc; cornugon; fighter 8; LE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 145; ; 
19; Agnimia; human; ranger 19; NG; Epic Level Handbook (3E); p. 285; ; 
19; Goldcrown; half-celestial treant; druid 6/lion of Talsid 5; NG; Book of Exalted Deeds; p. 140; ; 
19; Iltharshub; aboleth; wizard 13/savant aboleth 2; LE; Lords of Madness; p. 32; ; 
19; "Nhagruul, Hellfire Master"; fire giant; cleric 9 of Mephistopheles; LE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 163; ; 
19; Olythartu; aasimar; barbarian 15/sword of righteousness 3; CG; Book of Exalted Deeds; p. 130; ; 
19; Skycornice; uldra; cleric 9/rimefire witch 10; NG; Frostburn; p. 69; ; 
19; Testaron; old red dragon; -; CE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 164
19; Zbavra the Witch-Queen; human; cleric 5/sorcerer 9/disciple of Mammon 5; LE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 150
20; Eldritch Giant Confessor; eldritch giant; cleric 11; NE; Monster Manual III; p. 57
20; Enesstrere; ancient blue dragon; -; LE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 20
20; Erridon Alaka; gelugon; sorcerer 7; LE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 156
20; Gilliard DeRosan; human; aristocrat 6/cleric 10/disciple of Asmodeus 4; LE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 166
20; High Priest; human; cleric 17/heirophant 3; LE; Dungeon Master's Guide II; p. 166
20; The Dread Emperor; human; wizard 10/diabolist 10; LE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 17
21; Harthoon; human lich; sorcerer 19; CE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 140
22; Antilia; half-fiend half-elf; bard 20; LE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 163
22; Crestian; human lich; shadowcaster 20; CE; Tome of Magic; p. 189
22; Spark Hunters; advanced hamatula; ranger 1/mortal hunter 10; LE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 167
22; "Talos, the Triple Iron Golem"; -; -; N; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 148
23; Eclavdra; drow; cleric 23; CE; Epic Level Handbook (3E); p. 306
23; Ignition/Inferno; paragon half-fire elemental ettin; -; LN; Epic Level Handbook (3E); p. 285
23; Rhovaelia; great wyrm green dragon; -; LE; Epic Level Handbook (3E); p. 287
23; Unhath and Reluhantis; marilith; sorcerer 6; CE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 132; 
23; Union Sentinel Sergeant; human; fighter 21/union sentinel 2; LN; Epic Level Handbook (3E); p. 247; 
24; Lord Robilar; human; fighter 24; LE; Epic Level Handbook (3E); p. 307; 
25; "Bahamut, the Platinum Dragon"; -; -; LG; Manual of the Planes (3E); p. 133; 
25; Iyraclea; human; cleric 15/divine disciple 5/hierophant of Auril 5; NE; Epic Level Handbook (3E); p. 302; 
25; Manshoon; human; wizard 23/archmage 2; LE; Epic Level Handbook (3E); p. 301; 
25; Regalid Maethos; human; ranger 22/agent retriever 3; LG; Epic Level Handbook (3E); p. 285; 
25; "Tiamat, the Chromatic Dragon"; -; -; LE; Manual of the Planes (3E); p. 118; 
27; Kularkuthan; beholder elder orb; sorcerer 16; LE; Lords of Madness; p. 43; 
27; Marilith Blackguards; marilith; blackguard 10; CE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 129; 
27; Mordenkainen; human; wizard 27; N; Epic Level Handbook (3E); p. 308; 
28; Alustriel; human (chosen of mystra); wizard 20/sorcerer 2/archmage 2; CG; Epic Level Handbook (3E); p. 300; 
28; Severik; balor; fighter 10; CE; Book of Vile Darkness (3E); p. 129; 
28; Tyrass; very old gold dragon; loremaster 6; LN; Explorer’s Handbook; p. 118; Eberron
28; Vlaakith the Lich-Queen; githyanki lich; wizard 25; NG; Planar Handbook; p. 150; 
30; Halaster Blackcloak; human; wizard 25/archmage 5; CE; Epic Level Handbook (3E); p. 294; 
30; Lucrimm; human; rogue 22/epic infiltrator 8; LN; Epic Level Handbook (3E); p. 289
30; Shuruppak; human; fighter 20/rogue 3/wizard 7; NE; Epic Level Handbook (3E); p. 304
31; "Khelben ""Blackstaff"" Arunsun"; human (chosen of mystra); wizard 24/archmage 3; LN; Epic Level Handbook (3E); p. 299
31; Szass Tam; lich; necromancer 10/red wizard 17/archmage 2; NE; Epic Level Handbook (3E); p. 297
31; Union Sentinel Backup Team Member; human; fighter 30/union sentinel 1; LN; Epic Level Handbook (3E); p. 254
32; Storm Silverhand; human (chosen of mystra); rogue 1/fighter 4/sorcerer 12/bard 8/harper scout 3; CG; Epic Level Handbook (3E); p. 292
34; Beldwin Firval; halfling; rogue 27/perfect wight 7; N; Epic Level Handbook (3E); p. 269
36; The Simbul; human (chosen of mystra); sorcerer 20/archmage 2/wizard 10; CN; Epic Level Handbook (3E); p. 296
39; Cat Lord; outsider; rogue 37; N; Epic Level Handbook (3E); p. 305
39; Elminster; human (chosen of mystra); fighter 1/rogue 2/cleric 3/wizard 24/archmage 5; CG; Epic Level Handbook (3E); p. 291
```


----------



## Fieari (Oct 29, 2006)

Copied the most recent list into the NPC Wiki: Here.

Non-supporters can't search the ENWorld forums, but anyone can search the wiki.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 29, 2006)

Fieari said:
			
		

> Copied the most recent list into the NPC Wiki: Here.
> 
> Non-supporters can't search the ENWorld forums, but anyone can search the wiki.





Untrue.  Anyone can use google to search any site.  Just add the additional search parameter of "site:enworld.org" to whatever else you type in to your google search.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Nov 8, 2006)

*Cityscape*
CR 10; Thobias Ebonmar; human; rogue 5/Ebonmar infiltrator 5; LN; Cityscape p. 83
CR 9; Geddrik the Whip; human; ranger 5/crimson scourge 4; LE; Cityscape p. 96
CR 11; Freily Stormwind; half-elf; bard 5/urban savant 6; LN; Cityscape p. 104
CR 1/2; City Guard Rookie; human; warrior 1; Varies; Cityscape p. 113
CR 4; City Guard Soldier; human; warrior 5; Varies; Cityscape p. 113
CR 9; City Guard Veteran; human; warrior 10; Varies; Cityscape p. 114
CR 1/2; Apprentice Craftsmaker; human; expert 1; Any; Cityscape p. 114
CR 4; Journeyman Craftsmaker; human; expert 5; Varies; Cityscape p. 114
CR 9; Master Craftsmaker; human; expert 10; Varies; Cityscape p. 114
CR 1; Elite Recruit; human; fighter 1; Any L or N; Cityscape p. 115
CR 5; Elite Soldier; human; warfighter 5; Any L or N; Cityscape p. 115
CR 10; Elite Veteran; human; fighter 10; Any L or N; Cityscape p. 115
CR 1/2; Young Heir; human; aristocrat 1; Any L or N; Cityscape p. 115
CR 4; City Politician; human; aristocrat 5; Any L or N; Cityscape p. 115
CR 9; Career Statesman; human; aristocrat 10; Any L or N; Cityscape p. 116
CR 1/2; Cult Initiate; human; adept 1; Any; Cityscape p. 116
CR 4; Cult Member; human; adept 5; Any; Cityscape p. 116
CR 9; Cult Leader; human; adept 10; Any; Cityscape p. 117
CR 1; Sneak Thief; human; rogue 1; Varies; Cityscape p. 117
CR 5; Burglar; human; rogue 5; Any; Cityscape p. 117
CR 10; Master Thief; human; rogue 10; Any; Cityscape p. 117
CR 8; Clyrrik the Halt; dwarf; expert 3/rogue 1/ranger (urban) 4; NE; Cityscape p. 119
CR 12; Doucral of the Web; half-orc; barbarian 12; CE; Cityscape p. 120
CR 16; Father Darius Balthazar; human; cleric 11/thaumaturgist 5; CE; Cityscape p. 121
CR 20; The Symbol; unholy scion augmented human; dread necromancer 17; LE; Cityscape p. 123

-DM Jeff


----------



## blargney the second (Nov 8, 2006)

These guys have been added to the Excel file.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Dec 28, 2006)

*Fane of the Drow*
CR 2; Bloodweb Okkar Goblin Leader; goblin; fighter 3; NE; Fane of the Drow p. 4
CR 2; Bloodweb Guurrark Goblin Shaman; goblin; cleric 3; NE; Fane of the Drow p. 4
CR 6; Amandrucul; drow; wizard 4; CE; Fane of the Drow p. 7
CR 5; Kaellara; drow; cleric 3; CE; Fane of the Drow p. 10
CR 6; Destra Darkweb; drow; cleric 5; CE; Fane of the Drow p. 11
CR 6; Queen Peregrine the Sly; human ghost; aristocrat 5; LE; Fane of the Drow p. 13

*Fields of Ruin*
CR 3; Howling Orc; orc; barbarian 3; CE; Fields of Ruin p. 5
CR 6; Sliprursh; orc; rogue 6; CE; Fields of Ruin p. 5
CR 8; Thogbad the Unhinged; orc; barbarian 8; CN; Fields of Ruin p. 6
CR 6; Falh-Fiend Ogre; half-fiend ogre; barbarian 1; CE; Fields of Ruin p. 8
CR 8; Kazmir; tiefling; rogue 2/swashbuckler 5; NE; Fields of Ruin p. 10

*Hellspike Prison*
CR 10; Zencelada; chain devil; fighter 4; LE; Hellspike Prison p. 5

*Dragondown Grotto*
CR 7; Blackscale Barbarians; blackscale lizardfolk; barbarian 4; N; Dragondown Grotto p. 4
CR 7; Sslarvag Blackscale Leader; blackscale lizardfolk; barbarian 4; N; Dragondown Grotto p. 5
CR 6; Talons of Tiamat; hobgoblin; fighter 5/talon of tiamat 1; LE; Dragondown Grotto p. 5
CR 10; Korak Fourclaw Talon priest; hobgoblin; cleric 5/talon of tiamat 5; LE; Dragondown Grotto p. 6
CR 8; Meepo Dragonlord; kobold; fighter 8; LN; Dragondown Grotto p. 7
CR 10; Targan Klem; human; sorcerer 10; CE; Dragondown Grotto p. 14

*Frostfell Rift*
CR 1; Cult Sneaks; goblin; rogue 1; CE; Frostfell Rift p. 3
CR 5; Shadow Gargoyle; gargoyle; shadow template; CE; Frostfell Rift p. 4
CR 2; Corrupt Whitespawn Hordelings; whitespawn hordeling; corrupt template; CE; Frostfell Rift p. 5
CR 7; Labrys; minotaur; ranger 3; CE; Frostfell Rift p. 6
CR 7; Allura Graul; half-fey; favored soul 6; CN; Frostfell Rift p. 8
CR 7; Begeilia Graul; half-fey; warlock 6; CN; Frostfell Rift p. 9
CR 11; Maelik; icegaunt; druid 5; NE; Frostfell Rift p. 10
CR 9; Cult Berzerkers; bugbear; barbarian 7; CE; Frostfell Rift p. 12
CR 17; The Collector; advanced ice devil; advanced; LE; Frostfell Rift p. 14

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 14, 2007)

*Dungeonscape*
CR 6; Alerach Longseeker; half-elf; factotum 6; NG; Dungeonscape p. 19
CR 9; Daktar Goretusk; half-orc; ranger 5/beast heart adept 4; CG; Dungeonscape p. 52
CR 9; Jeris “Twitch” Twitolin; gnome; rogue 6/trapsmith 4; LN; Dungeonscape p. 57
CR 10; Ixxiata; mind flayer; dungeon lord 3; LE; Dungeonscape p. 111

-DM Jeff


----------



## blargney the second (Feb 15, 2007)

I'll get these new ones into the Excel file.
-blarg


----------



## Oryan77 (Mar 7, 2007)

I was pointed to this thread by another board member. This is great stuff!

I was actually interested in doing this exact same thing, only with Dragon & Dungeon magazines. I've already started doing the prep work on Dragon magazines and I'm wondering if anyone would want to help out? We could add them to the excel file on this thread   

I'm only indexing NPC's from the magazines that can be used in the WotC core setting or any of the WotC settings (Forgotten Realms, Eberron, ect) and only NPC's that are built using D20 rules, including conversions of old settings (Planescape, Darksun, ect). I'm not indexing Modern NPC's or any real world history NPC's.

I only own up to Dragon issue #340 and I may be missing a couple issues inbetween. As for Dungeon mags, I haven't given it much thought yet since there will be many more NPC's to index from those magazines.

Anyone interested in helping out with this?


----------



## blargney the second (Mar 7, 2007)

Here's the Excel file with the latest updates!
-blarg


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 7, 2007)

Has nobody done Complete Scoundrel? If not, I'll do it tonight.


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 8, 2007)

*Complete Scoundrel*

CR 10; Peck, the Swan Street Slicer; halfling; rogue 7/avenging executioner 3; CN; Complete Scoundrel p. 28
CR 15; Elibor Gunter; dwarf; fighter 12/battle trickster 3; CN; Complete Scoundrel p. 30
CR 10; Mina Longacre; human; bard 7/cloaked dancer 3; CN; Complete Scoundrel p. 33
CR 11; Alexan; human; scout 9/combat trapsmith 2; N; Complete Scoundrel p. 37
CR 8; Sar Pios; human; fighter 2/rogue 3/fortune's friend 3; CN; Complete Scoundrel p. 40
CR 11; Ambros Brasmere; half-elf; paladin 7/gray guard 4; LG; Complete Scoundrel p. 44
CR 11; Sorilae Hartsel; human; sorcerer 8/magical trickster 3; NE; Complete Scoundrel p. 47
CR 12; Argyll Te'Shea; elf; cleric 8/malconvoker 4; CG; Complete Scoundrel p. 51
CR 10; Beriel; human; rogue 7/master of masks 3; CG; Complete Scoundrel p. 57
CR 10; Laughing Cedric; half-elf; spellthief 5/mountebank 5; CN; Complete Scoundrel p. 60
CR 12; Dieste Karisa; half-elf; psion 5/spellthief 1/psibond agent 6; NG; Complete Scoundrel p. 63
CR 12; Tessa Senchan; half-elf; rogue 1/wizard 6/spellwarp sniper 5; LN; Complete Scoundrel p. 67
CR 10; Ameslan Trag; gnome; rogue 7/uncanny trickster 3; CG; Complete Scoundrel p. 70
CR 14; Valek Xander; Tiefling; rogue 8/gatecrasher 5; CG; Complete Scoundrel p. 132
CR 7; Mistress Eve; human; bard 4/rogue 3; N; Complete Scoundrel p. 137
CR 11; Katsuo Golddragon; human; rogue 7/scout 4; NG; Complete Scoundrel p. 141


----------



## blargney the second (Mar 8, 2007)

I've added the CSc NPCs to the Excel File above.


----------



## Oryan77 (Mar 19, 2007)

I just started to work on an NPC index for 3.0/3.5 Dragon Magazines (and wanted to do Dungeon). I was hoping to add it to this list   

But I think I'm going to forget about this idea. I got to issue 279 and became discouraged. I think a lot of these stat blocks are wrong.  

For example, the NPC named Vinter on pg 44 (issue 279) shows he's a 14th lvl Cleric Drider. It says he's a CR 15 creature   Wouldn't this NPC be CR 21? His hitpoints are wrong also. It only has HD 14d8+42 for a total of 115 hps...it's not adding in the Drider HD 6d8+30. I also think it's bite attack bonus is wrong.  

I saw the same type of errors on many other NPC's in the Dragon mags. I figure if issue 279 is this bad, then there's no telling how many issues have incorrect NPC stats. I don't think it's worth making an index that has flawed NPC writeups...and I don't have time to check work that should have been checked before it was published  :\ 

I guess a Dragon/Dungeon mag NPC index would be a hassle since people wouldn't know an NPC is written up wrong when they go to use it.


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 19, 2007)

Oryan77 said:
			
		

> For example, the NPC named Vinter on pg 44 (issue 279) shows he's a 14th lvl Cleric Drider. It says he's a CR 15 creature   Wouldn't this NPC be CR 21? His hitpoints are wrong also. It only has HD 14d8+42 for a total of 115 hps...it's not adding in the Drider HD 6d8+30. I also think it's bite attack bonus is wrong.




Don't driders cast spells as an nth-level cleric? So "14th level Cleric" may be a misrepresentation of things, inasmuch as it means "casts as 14th level cleric" and not "took 14 levels of cleric."

This is pure speculation on my part.


----------



## Oryan77 (Mar 19, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Don't driders cast spells as an nth-level cleric? So "14th level Cleric" may be a misrepresentation of things, inasmuch as it means "casts as 14th level cleric" and not "took 14 levels of cleric."
> 
> This is pure speculation on my part.



I thought it might've been something like that, so I used Etools to quickly figure it up. The mags attack bonuses seemed to reflect a lvl 14 cleric Drider (besides the bite attack). And when I level a Drider up to an 8th lvl cleric to make it a CR 15, it does have 14d8 HD like the mag shows, but it should also have 70 bonus hitpoints and the mag only lists 42 bonus hitpoints...it's not adding in the cleric level bonus hitpoints.

I admit, I'm no pro at levelling up NPC's. I'd say my knowledge about it is average. So maybe I'm totally overlooking something. But at first glance, this stuff looks wrong. I think the other NPC's in the same article also had incorrect CR's.

If I'm wrong, I'll gladly continue working on the index


----------



## blargney the second (May 22, 2007)

It's been a few months since the last update - any new NPCs to add?
-blarg


----------



## DM_Jeff (May 22, 2007)

blargney the second said:
			
		

> It's been a few months since the last update - any new NPCs to add?




Indeed. I will get to looking into this tonight. Thanks for relighting the fire!

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (May 22, 2007)

*Complete Champion*
CR 9; Sorag, Warden of the Green; human; monk 6/fist of the forest 3; LN; Complete Champion p. 81
CR 11; Denon, Knight of the Green; human; ranger 6/forest reeve 5; N; Complete Champion p. 83
CR 15; Hasayla, Knight of the Green; elf; druid 5/holt warden 10; N; Complete Champion p. 85
CR 9; Mikolai Laziros; human; marshal 5/mythic exemplar 4; LG; Complete Champion p. 89
CR 14; Salan Roka; human; cleric 9/ordained champion 5; LN; Complete Champion p. 94
CR 13; Pallavarta Santalieri; half-elf; cleric 8/paragnostic apostle 5; LN; Complete Champion p. 96
CR 11; Auleric the Swift; elf; rogue 3/paragnostic initiate 3; CG; Complete Champion p. 99
CR 12; Tarrana, Sanctified of Kord; human; barbarian 9/sanctified one 3; CG; Complete Champion p. 105
CR 14; Saera, Shadow Knight; half-elf; rogue 3/cleric 3/shadowstriker 2/shadowspy 6; NG; Complete Champion p. 107
CR 8; Peadrin; human; paladin 5/shadowstriker 3; LG; Complete Champion p. 109
CR 9; Ezria Birrinsdottir; halfling; ranger 6/squire of legend 3; CG; Complete Champion p. 112

I am sure a couple more books came out since Complete Scoundrel. Any ideas?

-DM Jeff


----------



## blargney the second (May 23, 2007)

Added!
-blarg

ps - I don't have any recent books, so I don't know if there are more NPCs to add...


----------



## DM_Jeff (Sep 29, 2007)

*Exemplars of Evil*

This one's loaded...

*Exemplars of Evil*
CR 5; Zargath Human-Bane; orc; rogue 4; LE; Exemplars of Evil p. 36
CR 3; War leader Grikfell; orc; fighter 2; LE; Exemplars of Evil p. 37
CR 3; Gurn Sirensong; gnome; wizard 2/rogue 2; NE; Exemplars of Evil p. 38
CR 1/2; Orc Soldier; orc; N/A; LE; Exemplars of Evil p. 39
CR 2; Orc Captain; orc; warrior 1; LE; Exemplars of Evil p. 39
CR 5; Swarreg; dwarf; expert 3; N; Exemplars of Evil p. 44
CR 2; Bugbear Ambassador; bugbear; N/A; CE; Exemplars of Evil p. 47
CR 7; Edgar Tolstoff; human; ranger 3/dusblade 2/cancer mage 2; NE; Exemplars of Evil p. 51
CR 7; Katarin Tolstoff; human; aristocrat 1/enchanter 5/mindbender 2; NE; Exemplars of Evil p. 51
CR 5; Draen Ralgael; whisper gnome wererat; rogue 3; CE; Exemplars of Evil p. 52
CR 2; Corrupted Commander; corrupted human; warrior 2; NE; Exemplars of Evil p. 58
CR 9; Captain Gnash; bugbear; rogue 5/dread pirate 2; CE; Exemplars of Evil p. 67
CR 7; Fecar the Unclean; hobgoblin; rogue 3/hexblade 3/scarlet corsair 1; CE; Exemplars of Evil p. 68
CR 7; Pog v1; goblin; conjurer 7; CE; Exemplars of Evil p. 69
CR 7; Pog v2; blue; nomad 7; CE; Exemplars of Evil p. 70
CR 2; Crunglutch Second Mate; pseudonatural bugbear; N/A; CE; Exemplars of Evil p. 71
CR 2; Goblin Lookout; goblin; rogue 3/fighter 1; CE; Exemplars of Evil p. 74
CR 1/3; Pseudonatural Goblin; pseudonatural goblin; warrior 1; CE; Exemplars of Evil p. 74
CR 1; Pseudonatural Hobgoblin; pseudonatural hobgoblin; warrior 2; CE; Exemplars of Evil p. 75
CR 5; Fecar’s Boys; half-farspawn varag; barbarian 3; CE; Exemplars of Evil p. 76
CR 11; Calais Archwinter; drow; cleric 10; CE; Exemplars of Evil p. 83
CR 9; Darzemaan; drow; warlock 8; CE; Exemplars of Evil p. 85
CR 9; Kjarlo the Unseen; human; rogue 1/spellthief 1/diviner 3/unseen seer 4; N; Exemplars of Evil p. 86
CR 3; Chelicerata Guards; drow; rogue 1/fighter 1; CE; Exemplars of Evil p. 90
CR 6; Oros, Nillaien & Hloethdrin; drow; duskblade 5; LE; Exemplars of Evil p. 94
CR 15; Emmara Ishandrenn; human; fighter 4/transmuter 7/blackguard 4; NE; Exemplars of Evil p. 98
CR 13; Farror; erinyes; scout 8/fighter 1; LE; Exemplars of Evil p. 99
CR 13; Jevrix; minotaur; cleric 13; CE; Exemplars of Evil p. 100
CR 11; Minotaur Guards; minotaur; barbarian 7; CE; Exemplars of Evil p. 106
CR 17; Valbryn Morlydd; fire giant; wu jen 9/geometer 5; NE; Exemplars of Evil p. 113
CR 15; Thaden Felstorm; human; ranger 12/rogue 3; N; Exemplars of Evil p. 115
CR 15; Helthra Morlydd; fire giant; cleric 6/fighter 2; LE; Exemplars of Evil p. 117
CR 7; Fire Giant Stablehand; fire giant; expert 1; LE; Exemplars of Evil p. 119
CR 10; Fire Giant Butcher/Cook; fire giant; expert 1; LE; Exemplars of Evil p. 120
CR 11; Fire Giant Artisan; fire giant; expert 3; LE; Exemplars of Evil p. 121
CR 12; Fire Giant Elder; fire giant; aristocrat 5; LE; Exemplars of Evil p. 121
CR 14; Urdred; fire giant; ninja 4; NE; Exemplars of Evil p. 124
CR 19; Kastya Zurith-Movya; evolved lich githyanki; necromancer 5/master specialist 10; CE; Exemplars of Evil p. 130
CR 17; Albrathax; vampiric red dragon; N/A; CE; Exemplars of Evil p. 132
CR 17; Iliss Githom-Vaas; githyanki lich; fighter 6/death’s chosen 3/blackguard 5; CE; Exemplars of Evil p. 134
CR 21; Boraksaghegirak; ancient blue dragon; N/A; LE; Exemplars of Evil p. 146
CR 12; Rajief; advanced noble djinni; N/A; CG; Exemplars of Evil p. 148
CR 11; Al-Iborak Warriors; blue half-dragon; fighter 5/sorcerer 4; LE; Exemplars of Evil p. 152
CR 10; Fire Giant Butcher/Cook; fire giant; expert 1; LE; Exemplars of Evil p. 120

-DM Jeff


----------



## Pat (Sep 29, 2007)

Added (see attached). Interesting... it looks like _Exemplars of Evil_ must play with the NPC special abilities because many CRs aren't the expected value.

-Pat


----------



## DM_Jeff (Oct 1, 2007)

Pat said:
			
		

> Added (see attached). Interesting... it looks like _Exemplars of Evil_ must play with the NPC special abilities because many CRs aren't the expected value.




Thanks for keeping up with this, great stuff! Yes, EoE did a lot of crunching and tweaking. There's some notes on giving alternate favored classes for some creatures and others were some mystry combo of NPC levels combined with racial modifiers. Quite interesting.

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Dec 21, 2007)

*Elder Elvis*

CR 18; Elvis Presley; human; bard 15/monk 3; LN; Elder Elvis p. 42



Actually, I have Elder Evils but can't open it till Christmas.    Otherwise are there other tomes we're behind on?

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 29, 2008)

A little late on this one...

*Elder Evils*
CR 20; Caira Xasten; human; bard 5/rogue 5/ur-priest 10; NE; Elder Evils p. 20
CR 20; Gorguth; bodak; ranger 2/fighter 1/blackguard 9; CE; Elder Evils p. 22
CR 5; Brood Spawn Barbarian; human; barbarian 5; CE; Elder Evils p. 46
CR 18; Soelma Nilaenish; elf; wizard 7/loremaster 10/rogue 1; NE; Elder Evils p. 54
CR 15; Janwulf the Soulbiter; frost giant; bard 11; NE; Elder Evils p. 54
CR 9; Ogre Tempest; ogre; fighter 4/tempest 2; CE; Elder Evils p. 58
CR 6; Whitespawn Berzerker; whitespawn hunter; barbarian 2; NE; Elder Evils p. 59
CR 19; Axihuatl; advanced vampiric ixitxachitl; cleric 16; CE; Elder Evils p. 69
CR 12; Marcus Hape; human; rogue 4/assassin 4/thrall of Demogorgon 4; CE; Elder Evils p. 71
CR 5; Cultist; human; fighter 5; CE; Elder Evils p. 75
CR 21; Lucather Majii; quell; enchanter 8/loremaster 10; LE; Elder Evils p. 85
CR 20; Obligatum VII; kolyarut; hexblade 3/occult slayer 5; LN; Elder Evils p. 86
CR 18; Irthicax Vane; zenythri; monk 17; LE; Elder Evils p. 101
CR 18; Seghulerak; yuan-ti abomination; cleric 10/thaumaturgist 5; CE; Elder Evils p. 117
CR 13; Vanguard Assassins; yuan-ti pureblood; ranger 3/assassin 7; CE; Elder Evils p. 122
CR 19; Zuvexus; marilith; dervish 2; CE; Elder Evils p. 125
CR 19; Edwin Tolstoff; human; necromancer 3/cleric 3/true necromancer 10; NE; Elder Evils p. 132
CR 18; Herald of Kyuss; avolakia; cleric 8; NE; Elder Evils p. 134
CR 14; Dorn; cynidicean; rogue 1/fighter 3/ranger 3/thrall of juiblex 7; CE; Elder Evils p. 148
CR 14; Vanessa Mackelroy; tiefling; archivist 7/entropomancer 7; LE; Elder Evils p. 149
CR 12; Gargoyle Sneaks; advanced gargoyle; rogue 8; CE; Elder Evils p. 152
CR 8; Cult Guards; cynidicean; warrior 9; LE; Elder Evils p. 156
CR 10; Thralls of Juiblex; cynidicean; barbarian 8/thrall of juiblex 2; CE; Elder Evils p. 156
CR 10; Cultist of Zargon; cynidicean; hexblade 10; LE; Elder Evils p. 157

It's worthy noting that there are actually about three times as many stat blocks above included in here, stuff templated, advanced, evolved and the like with no class levels, just monsters. While I find the idea of ending my campaign not to my liking, it's great as a generic toolbox of well-built encounters for high-level play.

-DM Jeff


----------



## Pat (Jan 30, 2008)

DM_Jeff said:
			
		

> A little late on this one...



Added _Elder Evils_ (but not Elder Elvis ).


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 30, 2008)

Pat said:
			
		

> Added _Elder Evils_ (but not Elder Elvis ).




Ha! And thanks so much for updating the indespensible excel file! It looks like this is drawing close to an end, I think we've hit 'em all here.   

-DM Jeff


----------



## Oryan77 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok, so don't laugh at me, but yes, this comes about 4 years too late. I realized we never included adventure books for this index and those should provide a huge amount of resources for this. I think we are also missing several books.

I was hoping there might be people interested in completing this index so it is 100% done.


----------



## blargney the second (Feb 9, 2012)

I still love this project.


----------



## Oryan77 (Mar 9, 2012)

I've been working on completing this index. Unfortunately I have not had a single person offer any help. 

I didn't want to keep bumping this thread with my updates since it is technically a 3e thread. But in case someone stumbles on this thread and wants a complete index, the rest of the index can be found here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-le...-edition-wizards-coast-npc-index-revived.html

I could still use some help. If you want to offer some assistance, follow that link to see the list of books that we still need to index. Thanks.


----------



## blargney the second (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow, that's a very small list.  If I even had a single one of those, I'd help you out.


----------

